# Batch Update Uninstaller - Uninstall Forced Win10 & Telemetry



## cookieboyeli

Bump?


----------



## agawthrop

The example section you're referring to, was just a block of text that would be displayed if the .vbs was called with no arguments (i.e. kb numbers). Essentially telling the user that hey this is how this should be called. If you only deleted those two lines and left the _ on the line above, the script will throw an error as it's looking for the line to continue.
If you really want to leave those lines out, it should look like this for that section:

Code:



Code:


If Wscript.Arguments.Count < 1 Then
    WScript.Echo "Syntax: HideWindowsUpdates.vbs [KB2976978] [KB3075249] [KB3080149] [KB3021917] [KB3022345] [KB3068708] [KB3044374] [KB3035583] [KB2990214] [KB2952664] [KB3075853] [KB3065987] [KB3050265] [KB3075851] [KB2902907] ..."
    WScript.Quit 1
End If

And having all of those uninstall's hard coded...ugh.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> The example section you're referring to, was just a block of text that would be displayed if the .vbs was called with no arguments (i.e. kb numbers). Essentially telling the user that hey this is how this should be called. If you only deleted those two lines and left the _ on the line above, the script will throw an error as it's looking for the line to continue.
> If you really want to leave those lines out, it should look like this for that section:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> If Wscript.Arguments.Count < 1 Then
> WScript.Echo "Syntax: HideWindowsUpdates.vbs [KB2976978] [KB3075249] [KB3080149] [KB3021917] [KB3022345] [KB3068708] [KB3044374] [KB3035583] [KB2990214] [KB2952664] [KB3075853] [KB3065987] [KB3050265] [KB3075851] [KB2902907] ..."
> WScript.Quit 1
> End If
> 
> And having all of those uninstall's hard coded...ugh.


Thank you!!
Look it worked!







(I think?)



What do you mean by "having all of those uninstall's hard coded"?
I read there are ID's you can link them to just in case there are new revisions made and rolled out, but that sounded like a lot of work.

EDIT: How did you get your code colored like that? Is there a way to select for different languages?


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> What do you mean by "having all of those uninstall's hard coded"?
> I read there are ID's you can link them to just in case there are new revisions made and rolled out, but that sounded like a lot of work.
> 
> EDIT: How did you get your code colored like that? Is there a way to select for different languages?


I would have stored the KB's in a text file and then in the batch file looped through the text file and uninstalled each KB. I would've used a similar process in the vbs file for hiding the updates as well. It would eliminate the need for editing the code every time a new KB needs to added to the list. Plus it would just look a lot cleaner.

As for the color coding, your batch script is color coded. I think the reason your vbs code block is not is because of the ' before the // on the first and last lines.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> What do you mean by "having all of those uninstall's hard coded"?
> I read there are ID's you can link them to just in case there are new revisions made and rolled out, but that sounded like a lot of work.
> 
> EDIT: How did you get your code colored like that? Is there a way to select for different languages?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have stored the KB's in a text file and then in the batch file looped through the text file and uninstalled each KB. I would've used a similar process in the vbs file for hiding the updates as well. It would eliminate the need for editing the code every time a new KB needs to added to the list. Plus it would just look a lot cleaner.
> 
> As for the color coding, your batch script is color coded. I think the reason your vbs code block is not is because of the ' before the // on the first and last lines.
Click to expand...

That's a lot easier to look at with he colors.

Yea there was a lot of tedious copy pasting. I started wondering if that was really the most efficient way since the same thing is written so many times...
But remember, I just copy pasted this. I have no skills whatsoever in this subject, in fact I consider it a small miracle that I actually got so close before asking for help.

I am interested in rewriting it to work how you say though. I have no doubt I'll have to add to the list numerous times throughout the ages.
So precisely how would I start? I did have a basic batch file but I deleted it. Let me see if I can recreate it...

EDIT: It was basically this for all files:

Code:



Code:


start /w wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:2976978 /quiet /norestart
start /w wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:3075249 /quiet /norestart
start /w wusa.exe /uninstall /kb:3080149 /quiet /norestart
exit

But you're talking even mroe basic aren't you, like just:

Code:



Code:


KB2976978
KB3075249
KB3080149

And then the meat and potatoes goes elsewhere to be left alone.


----------



## agawthrop

That's correct. I'll work on a little something for you.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> That's correct. I'll work on a little something for you.


Thanks.







I didn't want to ask directly.

Hopefully I will be able to understand it. This is honestly pretty interesting. It's keeping my attention more than any other attempt so far.


----------



## agawthrop

So I've come up with the following bat file and vbs file along with a txt file that contains the list of updates. Please note that I have not been able to fully test as I am on Windows 10.

Batch File (UninstallWinUpdates.bat):

Code:



Code:


@echo off
cls
Title "Uninstall and Hide Windows Updates"

Set @kbList=%~dp0kbList.txt
Set @uhwuScript=%~dp0UninstallWinUpdates.vbs

goto verifyPrivileges

REM verifies that the CMD window has been opened with proper privileges
:verifyPrivileges
        ECHO Administrative privileges required. Verifying privileges...
        net session >nul 2>&1
        if %errorLevel% == 0 (
                ECHO Privileges verified.
                goto verifyKBList
        ) else (
                ECHO Pivileges not verified.  Please close CMD and run with administrator privileges.
                goto Exit
        )

REM verifies that the kbList text file exists
:verifyKbList
        ECHO Checking for list of Windows Updates (kbList.txt)...
        If exist %~dp0\kbList.txt (
                set @kbList=%~dp0kbList.txt
                goto uninstallUpdates
        ) else (
                ECHO The file kbList.txt is required for this program to run and should
                ECHO contain the list of KBs that are to be uninstalled and hidden.
                ECHO Each KB should be listed on a separate line. The file should be
                ECHO saved in the same directory as the .bat file.
                goto Exit
        )

REM calls vbscript to uninstall and hide updates listed in kbList.txt
:uninstallUpdates
        ECHO Launching UninstallWinUpdates.vbs...
        C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe //nologo %@uhwuScript% %@kbList%
        ECHO Updates have been uninstalled and hidden.
        ECHO Please RESTART Windows now.
        goto Exit

:Exit
        ECHO This program will close in 30 seconds
        TIMEOUT /t 30
        Exit

VBScript File (UninstallWinUpdates.vbs):

Code:



Code:


On Error Resume Next
Dim fso, kbList, kb, kbID, kbArray()

'Pull the KBs from kbList.txt into an Array
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set kbList = fso.OpenTextFile(WScript.Arguments(0))
i=0
Do Until kbList.AtEndOfStream
        'skips the first 3 lines of kbList.txt due to instructions
        If i <= 2 Then 
                kbList.ReadLine
        Else    
                kb = kbList.ReadLine
                Redim Preserve kbArray(i-3) 'i-3 because we skip the first three lines of text
                kbArray(i-3) = Left(kb,7)
        End If
        i = i+1
Loop

'Loop through each KB in list and uninstall if installed
WScript.Echo "Uninstalling Updates..."
For Each kbID in kbArray
        uninstallKb(kbID)
Next
Wscript.Echo "Updates have been Uninstalled."

'Hide the updates
WScript.Echo "Hiding Updates..."
hideUpdates(kbArray)
WScript.Echo "Updates have been hidden."

'Funtion to uninstall the KB
Function uninstallKb(kbID)
        Dim objShell
        If getKbID(kbID)= True Then
                Set objShell = CreateObject("wscript.shell")
                WScript.StdOut.Write "Uninstalling KB" & kbID & "..."
                objShell.Run "Cmd /c wusa.exe /uninstall /KB:" & kbID & " /quiet /norestart",,True
                If getKbID(kbID) Then
                        Wscript.Echo "Failed"
                Else
                        Wscript.Echo "Completed"
                End If
        Else
                Wscript.Echo "Update KB" & kbID & " is not installed."
        End If  
End Function

'Function to check if the current KB is installed
Function getKbID(kbID)
        Dim strComputer, objService, Items, Item
        strComputer = "."     
        Set objService = GetObject("winmgmts:{impersonateLevel=impersonate}!\\" & strComputer & "\root\cimv2")
        Set Items = objService.ExecQuery("Select * from Win32_QuickFixEngineering where HotFixID = 'KB" & kbID & "'")
        For Each Item in Items
                If InStr(UCase(Item.HotFixID),UCase("KB" & kbID)) > 0 Then
                        Installed = True
                End If
        Next
        If Installed Then
                getkbID = True
        Else
                getkbID = False
        End If
End Function

'Function searches for uninstalled KBs
'Credit for this function goes to someone else (not sure who?)
Function hideUpdates(kbArray)
        Dim uSession, uSearcher, uResults, uItem, uItemID, i2, i3
        Set uSession = CreateObject("Microsoft.Update.Session")
        Set uSearcher = uSession.CreateUpdateSearcher()
        Wscript.StdOut.Write "Searching for pending updates..."
        Set uResults = uSearcher.Search("IsInstalled=0")
        Wscript.Echo Cstr(uResults.Updates.Count) & " found."
        For i2 = 0 To uResults.Updates.Count - 1
                Set uItem = uResults.Updates.Item(i2)
                For i3 = 0 To uItem.KBArticleIDs.Count - 1
                        uItemID = uItem.KBArticleIDs(i3)
                        For Each kb in kbArray
                                If uItemID = kb Then
                                        If uItem.IsHidden = False Then
                                                Wscript.StdOut.Write "Hiding update KB" & kb & "..."
                                                uItem.IsHidden = True
                                                Wscript.Echo "Hidden"
                                        Else
                                                WScript.Echo "Update KB" & kb & " already hidden"
                                        End If
                                End If
                        Next
                Next
        Next
End Function

Text file (kbList.txt):

Code:



Code:


This file is used to store all of the KB article numbers and info.
The KB number must be first, and one KB per line
ex. 2976978 - Telemetry for Win8/8.1
2976978 - Telemetry for Win8/8.1
3075249 - Telemetry for Win7/8.1
3080149
3021917
3022345
3068708

I've also attached the files in a zipped folder.
EDIT: Made some minor corrections to code above and reattached the file.

UninstallUpdates.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

It works really well. Much cleaner.

I tweaked it a little to reduce the delay to 8 seconds since that just seems right and added punctuation tor the exit message.

Batch File (UninstallWinUpdates.bat):

Code:



Code:


@echo off
cls
Title "Uninstall and Hide Windows Updates"

Set @kbList=%~dp0kbList.txt
Set @uhwuScript=%~dp0UninstallWinUpdates.vbs

goto verifyPrivileges

REM verifies that the CMD window has been opened with proper privileges
:verifyPrivileges
        ECHO Administrative privileges required. Verifying privileges...
        net session >nul 2>&1
        if %errorLevel% == 0 (
                ECHO Privileges verified.
                goto verifyKBList
        ) else (
                ECHO Pivileges not verified.  Please close CMD and run with administrator privileges.
                goto Exit
        )

REM verifies that the kbList text file exists
:verifyKbList
        ECHO Checking for list of Windows Updates (kbList.txt)...
        If exist %~dp0\kbList.txt (
                set @kbList=%~dp0kbList.txt
                goto uninstallUpdates
        ) else (
                ECHO The file kbList.txt is required for this program to run and should
                ECHO contain the list of KBs that are to be uninstalled and hidden.
                ECHO Each KB should be listed on a separate line. The file should be
                ECHO saved in the same directory as the .bat file.
                goto Exit
        )

REM calls vbscript to uninstall and hide updates listed in kbList.txt
:uninstallUpdates
        ECHO Launching UninstallWinUpdates.vbs...
        C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe //nologo %@uhwuScript% %@kbList%
        ECHO Updates have been uninstalled and hidden.
        ECHO Please RESTART Windows now.
        goto Exit

:Exit
        ECHO This program will close in 8 seconds.
        TIMEOUT /t 8
        Exit

I reduced the KB list instruction to two lines only since it seemed obvious.
I think yours got cut off a bit but I completed it. Now I need to find a site or forum that analyzes updates as they come out so I know what new ones to block when they come out.

Text file (kbList.txt):

Code:



Code:


This file is used to store all of the KB article numbers and info.
The KB number must be first, and one KB per line.
2976978 - Telemetry for Win8/8.1
3075249 - Telemetry for Win7/8.1
3080149 - Telemetry for Win7/8.1
3021917 - Telemetry for Win7
3022345 - Telemetry
3068708 - Telemetry
3044374 - Get Windows 10 for Win8.1
3035583 - Get Windows 10 for Win7sp1/8.1
2990214 - Get Windows 10 for Win7
2952664 - Get Windows 10 assistant
3075853 - Update for "Windows Update" on Win8.1/Server 2012R2
3065987 - Update for "Windows Update" on Win7/Server 2008R2
3050265 - Update for "Windows Update" on Win7
3075851 - Update for "Windows Update" on Win7
2902907 - Description is not available

To make that work I tweaked the VBS script. I'm not 100% certain that it's adjusted to ignore 2 lines instead of 3 since there are some i3's and i2's at the bottom. They don't seem related though and don't have hyphens so I think it's good.

VBScript File (UninstallWinUpdates.vbs):

Code:



Code:


On Error Resume Next
Dim fso, kbList, kb, kbID, kbArray()

'Pull the KB's from kbList.txt into an Array
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set kbList = fso.OpenTextFile(WScript.Arguments(0))
i=0
Do Until kbList.AtEndOfStream
        'skips the first 2 lines of kbList.txt due to instructions
        If i <= 2 Then 
                kbList.ReadLine
        Else    
                kb = kbList.ReadLine
                Redim Preserve kbArray(i-2) 'i-2 because we skip the first three lines of text
                kbArray(i-2) = Left(kb,7)
        End If
        i = i+1
Loop

'Loop through each KB in list and uninstall if installed
WScript.Echo "Uninstalling Updates..."
For Each kbID in kbArray
        uninstallKb(kbID)
Next
Wscript.Echo "Updates have been Uninstalled."

'Hide the updates
WScript.Echo "Hiding Updates..."
hideUpdates(kbArray)
WScript.Echo "Updates have been hidden."

'Funtion to uninstall the KB
Function uninstallKb(kbID)
        Dim objShell
        If getKbID(kbID)= True Then
                Set objShell = CreateObject("wscript.shell")
                WScript.StdOut.Write "Uninstalling KB" & kbID & "..."
                objShell.Run "Cmd /c wusa.exe /uninstall /KB:" & kbID & " /quiet /norestart",,True
                If getKbID(kbID) Then
                        Wscript.Echo "Failed"
                Else
                        Wscript.Echo "Completed"
                End If
        Else
                Wscript.Echo "Update KB" & kbID & " is not installed."
        End If  
End Function

'Function to check if the current KB is installed
Function getKbID(kbID)
        Dim strComputer, objService, Items, Item
        strComputer = "."     
        Set objService = GetObject("winmgmts:{impersonateLevel=impersonate}!\\" & strComputer & "\root\cimv2")
        Set Items = objService.ExecQuery("Select * from Win32_QuickFixEngineering where HotFixID = 'KB" & kbID & "'")
        For Each Item in Items
                If InStr(UCase(Item.HotFixID),UCase("KB" & kbID)) > 0 Then
                        Installed = True
                End If
        Next
        If Installed Then
                getkbID = True
        Else
                getkbID = False
        End If
End Function

'Function searches for uninstalled KBs
'Credit for this function goes to someone else (not sure who?)
Function hideUpdates(kbArray)
        Dim uSession, uSearcher, uResults, uItem, uItemID, i2, i3
        Set uSession = CreateObject("Microsoft.Update.Session")
        Set uSearcher = uSession.CreateUpdateSearcher()
        Wscript.StdOut.Write "Searching for pending updates..."
        Set uResults = uSearcher.Search("IsInstalled=0")
        Wscript.Echo Cstr(uAvail.Updates.Count) & " found."
        For i2 = 0 To uResults.Updates.Count - 1
                Set uItem = uResults.Updates.Item(i2)
                For i3 = 0 To uItem.KBArticleIDs.Count - 1
                        uItemID = uItem.KBArticleIDs(i3)
                        For Each kb in kbArray
                                If uItemID = kb Then
                                        If uItem.IsHidden = False Then
                                                Wscript.StdOut.Write "Hiding update KB" & kb & "..."
                                                uItem.IsHidden = True
                                                Wscript.Echo "Hidden"
                                        Else
                                                WScript.Echo "Update KB" & kb & " already hidden"
                                        End If
                                End If
                        Next
                Next
        Next
End Function

Now I was wondering, how viable is it to get some status feedback on each KB? Like:

Code:



Code:


KB3035583 has been uninstalled.

Or

Code:



Code:


KB3035583 is not installed/present.

That would take a crazy amount of work though right? You'd have to code separate "sections/things" to check if it's uninstalled or just hidden, and then setup messages accordingly. But one "section/thing" would be able to give feedback on whether or not it's installed or uninstalled since that's just a 0 or 1 right? And if checking each "status" is done similarly you could almost copy and paste sections to check/report hidden status and downloaded status. But I'm sure there's a way to switch between different statuses to check rather than make a new checking/status output section for each... so maybe it isn't a massive amount. What do you think?

The VBS file is wicked complicated and new to me, I can only decipher/deduce some of it.

EDIT: I've switched to Notepad++ from Notepad2. It's helping already since it color codes much better. It's got some cool themes too which are much easier to look at.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Oh I found something. When I click on the VBS directly a process starts and immediately uses 17.5% CPU usage and the system process uses 7%. So if I start it 4 times it will be close to 100% CPU usage.

Is this expected behavior?

If other people messed with this and didn't know they'd use up a lot of CPU usage until they rebooted. Took me an hour to notice I was at 98% CPU usage.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> It works really well. Much cleaner.
> 
> I tweaked it a little to reduce the delay to 8 seconds since that just seems right and added punctuation tor the exit message.
> 
> I reduced the KB list instruction to two lines only since it seemed obvious.
> I think yours got cut off a bit but I completed it. Now I need to find a site or forum that analyzes updates as they come out so I know what new ones to block when they come out.
> 
> To make that work I tweaked the VBS script. I'm not 100% certain that it's adjusted to ignore 2 lines instead of 3 since there are some i3's and i2's at the bottom. They don't seem related though and don't have hyphens so I think it's good.
> 
> Now I was wondering, how viable is it to get some status feedback on each KB? Like:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> KB3035583 has been uninstalled.
> 
> Or
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> KB3035583 is not installed/present.
> 
> That would take a crazy amount of work though right? You'd have to code separate "sections/things" to check if it's uninstalled or just hidden, and then setup messages accordingly. But one "section/thing" would be able to give feedback on whether or not it's installed or uninstalled since that's just a 0 or 1 right? And if checking each "status" is done similarly you could almost copy and paste sections to check/report hidden status and downloaded status. But I'm sure there's a way to switch between different statuses to check rather than make a new checking/status output section for each... so maybe it isn't a massive amount. What do you think?
> 
> The VBS file is wicked complicated and new to me, I can only decipher/deduce some of it.
> 
> EDIT: I've switched to Notepad++ from Notepad2. It's helping already since it color codes much better. It's got some cool themes too which are much easier to look at.


Changing the timeout to 8 seconds should work fine. I chose thirty to give you time to read through the results. As for the changes to the text file and the vbs. The text file makes sense, and I've made some changes to the vbs to correct a few things.

Line 5: removed ' from KBs

Code:



Code:


'Pull the KBs from kbList.txt into an Array

Line 11: changed from 2 to 1 since were skipping 2 lines instead of three. Starts with 0, so 0-1 would skip the first two lines.

Code:



Code:


If i <= 1 Then

Line 15: change the comment from three to two

Code:



Code:


Redim Preserve kbArray(i-2) 'i-2 because we skip the first two lines of text

Now on the status question, if you look at the functions uninstallKB and hideUpdates you'll see that it should be echoing the status for each. It's interesting that it's not doing that. Could you run the program and take a few screen shots of the it while its processing?

I've been using Notepad++ for a long time. I love it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Oh I found something. When I click on the VBS directly a process starts and immediately uses 17.5% CPU usage and the system process uses 7%. So if I start it 4 times it will be close to 100% CPU usage.
> 
> Is this expected behavior?
> 
> If other people messed with this and didn't know they'd use up a lot of CPU usage until they rebooted. Took me an hour to notice I was at 98% CPU usage.


As the VBS is not meant to be run on it's own (it won't have the kbList.txt file passed to it in an argument if you just run it) I'm not sure what the expected results would be. I could see it running up the usage since it's hanging trying to process data it doesn't have. Hope that answers that question.


----------



## agawthrop

The status of the KB's should be showing something like this (Note: I did not run the hideUpdates function during this test):


----------



## cookieboyeli

Sorry for the delay. I would test this, but I accidentally associated .bat files with Notepad++ and cannot for the life of me fix that.
And everything still opens up with notepad unless I manually set it to open with Notepad++ (Yes I ran as admin).

Once I find a way to fix this I'll test the changes.









EDIT: GOT IT! http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/8486-default-file-associations-restore-windows-8-a.html

Is there a way to set Notepad++ as the default editor like Notepad2 was?

By the way I had done this previously because I read the comment.








Code:



Code:


Redim Preserve kbArray(i-2) 'i-2 because we skip the first two lines of text


----------



## cookieboyeli

Sorry about creating another post, I meant to edit and wasn't paying attention.

EDIT: I also increased the exit delay to 10 seconds because there would have been more to read and it was a little tricky to screenshot. I felt like it.









Not talking about the current issue, but is there any reason why this can't run on Windows 10 as well? I know none of the updates are for Windows 10, but surely in a few months some blacklist worthy updates will come out. Could I just add them to the list and run this on any OS?


----------



## agawthrop

I've never set notepad++ as the default editor, but it looks like there are a few methods of doing this: http://superuser.com/questions/474079/how-do-i-set-notepad-as-the-default-editor

I'm curious as to why the functions are not echoing the appropriate status info? I'm at work today so I can actually test it here.

As for Win10, I know that it will find updates, as that part worked on my personal machine.


----------



## agawthrop

So, after some trouble shooting today I figured out the problems.

The first issue was a typo in the getKbID function. This typo was causing the whole vbscript to essentially exit. Once I fixed that I was able to do some more troubleshooting and found a few more issues. The first being the call to run the command for the kb uninstall. It was causing a "Catastrophic Error" associated with trying to the the Windows Update service uninstaller in the wrong bit (32 or 64). Had to make changes to that function and the batch file, but once I got that fixed, I verified that it does now work and provides status updates. I then tested the hiding function. It had some flaws in logic as well as some other things. So i essentially rewrote that function. I then added a check at the beginning of the script that looks for arguments being passed, if it finds none it exits the script. This should solve the issue of it staying running if double clicked on or run without the proper arguments.

I'll post the updated code in code blocks below as well as attach an updated version of everything. My txt file will be different then yours, so you don't really need it.

Batch file (UninstallWinUpdates.bat):

Code:



Code:


@echo off
cls
Title "Uninstall and Hide Windows Updates"

Set @kbList=%~dp0\kbList.txt
Set @uhwuScript=%~dp0\UninstallWinUpdates.vbs
Set @sysNativePath=%windir%\SysNative\

goto verifyPrivileges

REM verifies that the CMD window has been opened with proper privileges
:verifyPrivileges
        ECHO Administrative privileges required. Verifying privileges...
        net session >nul 2>&1
        if %errorLevel% == 0 (
                ECHO Privileges verified.
                goto verifyKBList
        ) else (
                ECHO Pivileges not verified.  Please close CMD and run with administrator privileges.
                goto Exit
        )

REM verifies that the kbList text file exists
:verifyKbList
        ECHO Checking for list of Windows Updates (kbList.txt)...
        If exist %~dp0\kbList.txt (
                set @kbList=%~dp0kbList.txt
                goto uninstallUpdates
        ) else (
                ECHO The file kbList.txt is required for this program to run and should
                ECHO contain the list of KBs that are to be uninstalled and hidden.
                ECHO Each KB should be listed on a separate line. The file should be
                ECHO saved in the same directory as the .bat file.
                goto Exit
        )

REM calls vbscript to uninstall and hide updates listed in kbList.txt
:uninstallUpdates
        ECHO Launching UninstallWinUpdates.vbs...
        C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Cscript.exe //nologo //D //X %@uhwuScript% %@kbList% %@sysNativePath%
        ECHO Updates have been uninstalled and hidden.
        ECHO Please RESTART Windows now.
        goto Exit

:Exit
        ECHO This program will close in 10 seconds.
        TIMEOUT /t 10
        Exit

VBScript file (UninstallWinUpdates.vbs):

Code:



Code:


On Error Resume Next
'Kills script if ran with no arguments
If WScript.Arguments.Count < 1 Then
        Wscript.Quit
End if

Dim sysNativePath
sysNativePath = WScript.Arguments(1)

Dim fso, kbList, kb, kbID, kbArray()

'Pull the KBs from kbList.txt into an Array
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set kbList = fso.OpenTextFile(WScript.Arguments(0))
i=0

Do Until kbList.AtEndOfStream
        'skips the first 2 lines of kbList.txt due to instructions
    If i <= 1 Then 
        kbList.ReadLine
    Else    
        kb = kbList.ReadLine
        Redim Preserve kbArray(i-2) 'i-2 because we skip the first two lines of text
        kbArray(i-2) = Left(kb,7)
    End If
    i = i+1
Loop

'Loop through each KB in list and uninstall if installed
WScript.Echo "Uninstalling Updates..."
For Each kbID in kbArray
        uninstallKb(kbID)
Next
Wscript.Echo "Updates have been Uninstalled."

'Hide the updates
WScript.Echo "Hiding Updates..."
hideUpdates(kbArray)
WScript.Echo "Updates have been hidden."

'Funtion to uninstall the KB
Function uninstallKb(kbID)
    Dim objShell, objExec
    If getKbID(kbID)= True Then
        Set objShell = CreateObject("Shell.Application")
        WScript.StdOut.Write "Uninstalling KB" & kbID & "..."
                objshell.ShellExecute "Cmd", "/c " & sysNativePath & "\wusa.exe /kb:" & kbID & " /uninstall /quiet /norestart","","runas",1
        If getKbID(kbID) Then
            Wscript.Echo "Failed"
        Else
            Wscript.Echo "Completed"
        End If
        Else
                Wscript.Echo "Update KB" & kbID & " is not installed."
        End If  
End Function

'Function to check if the current KB is installed
Function getKbID(kbID)
    Dim strComputer, objService, Items, Item
    strComputer = "."     
    Set objService = GetObject("winmgmts:{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" & strComputer & "\root\cimv2")
    Set Items = objService.ExecQuery("Select * from Win32_QuickFixEngineering where HotFixID = 'KB" & kbID & "'")
    For Each Item in Items
        If InStr(UCase(Item.HotFixID),UCase("KB" & kbID)) > 0 Then
            Installed = True
        End If
    Next
    If Installed Then
        getkbID = True
    Else
        getkbID = False
    End If
End Function

'Function searches for uninstalled KBs
Function hideUpdates(kbArray)
        Dim uSession, uSearcher, uResults, uItem, uItemID, i2, i3, found
        Set uSession = CreateObject("Microsoft.Update.Session")
        Set uSearcher = uSession.CreateUpdateSearcher()
        Wscript.StdOut.Write "Searching for pending updates..."
        Set uResults = uSearcher.Search("IsInstalled=0")
        Wscript.Echo Cstr(uResults.Updates.Count) & " found."
                For Each kb in kbArray
                        Found = False
                        Wscript.StdOut.Write "Searching pending updates for KB" & kb & "..."
                        For i2 = 0 To uResults.Updates.Count - 1
                                Set uItem = uResults.Updates.Item(i2)
                                If InStr(UCase(uItem.Title),UCase("KB" & kb)) = 0 Then
                                        'continue with script
                                Else
                                        Found = True
                                        If uItem.IsHidden = False Then
                                                Wscript.StdOut.Write "Hiding update..."
                                                uItem.IsHidden = True
                                                Wscript.Echo "Hidden"
                                        Else
                                                Wscript.Echo "Update is already hidden."
                                        End If
                                End If
                        Next
                        If found = False Then
                                WScript.Echo "No Such Update Found"
                        End If
        Next
End Function

Text file (kbList.txt):

Code:



Code:


This file is used to store all of the KB article numbers and info.
The KB number must be first, and one KB per line.
3087985 - Security Update for IE11 Win8.1 x64
3089023 - Update for IE Flash

Attached File:

UninstallUpdatesv2.0.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Ok it's showing this:



For each update it flashes a blank command prompt in front of the main window so you can't really read while it's going on. I can't find where to put the /quiet though because I don't know what that window comes from... Is it because the script sends commands to windows and that's them executing? If you can't get rid if it maybe there is an "on top" setting for the main window.

Unfortunately it failed to uninstall the two updates you listed. I checked and they were installed on 8/20/15. (Why did you pick those two updates?) Perhaps it's because I have Internet explorer unchecked in programs and features? I may have removed the package from the WinSxS folder too, but I doubt that should block installed updates from being uninstalled. But then again why would windows install these updates on 8/20/15 if I've had interned explorer uninstalled from the beginning?









Also, we have an "Update is already hidden" and a "hidden"
but not a "No/Some updates have been uninstalled" to oppose "Updates have been uninstalled". So if it fails or only some fail and you have a really long list that goes off the screen which you aren't watching intently then you can at least see the status at the end and scroll back to up see which updates are having issues. Of course that would require setting a long (60+ seconds) timeout with press any key to exit or maybe no timeout at all (but then running automatically on an unmanned system would be out of the question).

What do you think of all this?

I'm reading through it trying to see where/how I can add the "else" for the a failed status of "Updates have been Uninstalled" but it's just something that gets said at a certain point and not setup like the this:

Code:



Code:


Found = True
                                        If uItem.IsHidden = False Then
                                                Wscript.StdOut.Write "Hiding update..."
                                                uItem.IsHidden = True
                                                Wscript.Echo "Hidden"
                                        Else
                                                Wscript.Echo "Update is already hidden."
                                        End If

I tried...


----------



## agawthrop

Okay, here's what I've discovered. To uninstall the updates, it requires elevated privileges (run as admin) on that command. But we also need the script to wait unitl the uninstall is complete before continuing. Therein lies the problem, I could call the command using objShell.Run which provides the ability to tell it to wait for completion, but doesn't allow for elevated privileges. I've chosen to run the command using objShell.ShellExecute which allows for elevated privileges, but not a way to wait for the command to finish. I think what I need to do is set up a loop to check if they uninstall has finished or not before continuing.

All of that is why the updates are showing as failed, the uninstall process starts, but it checks if its uninstalled before it's finished. If you run it again, do you get the same result or do they show up as uninstalled? I had a similar issue while debugging but it eventually showed up uninstalled. I'm assuming it was due to the timing?

I'll make some tweaks to adjust what is printed in regards to if an uninstall or hiding fails. Also in that regard, we could actually log this info as we go so if their were failures, you can look at the log.
I'll look into that too.

Also, to hide the cmd window from popping up change the 1 to a 0 on the following line of the uninstallKb function:

Code:



Code:


objshell.ShellExecute "Cmd", "/c " & sysNativePath & "\wusa.exe /kb:" & kbID & " /uninstall /quiet /norestart","","runas",0


----------



## cookieboyeli

Changed to 0, popup hidden.

The uninstall fails every time. I've done it 3 times so far. It only gives it about a half second or less before continuing.
What a catch though!







That would drive me nuts, but I guess finding an alternate way can be part of the "fun".

A log! Excellent idea!







Then we can keep the exit delay at 10 seconds. Will a new log be created every time or will the old one be overwritten? If it's not then after running daily for a year the og would be pretty big, perhaps enough to freeze/crash notepad on opening! Clear entries after 30 days? This got complicated fast.









Oh! But in case someone IS actually looking at the screen, you can say "Press any key or program will exit in X seconds." And if they press a key the message disappears and they are left with everything else to look over. That's probably the best combo.

EDIT: So those are called "functions". I'd been calling them "sections/things" haha
Post 999


----------



## agawthrop

Do me a favor and on that same line you changed it to 0, set it back to 1 and remove the /quiet tag. Run it and it should give you the error.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Oh boy... I'l just upload a screenshot...


There we go.


----------



## agawthrop

I can't read the error messages. It looks like it says something about only one instance can be run at a time?


----------



## cookieboyeli

I don't know how to make the image appear in full resolution in a post, but If you click it you can hit original and see the full thing.


----------



## agawthrop

Got it. Thanks. That's interesting that it says it's required and cannot be uninstalled. I was able to uninstall that update at work. It is a security update to IE. I was just using those two to test since they were the most recently installed. I'll be reinstalling them later. You might try changing the txt file to the list you had before and seeing if it works. Obviously it's going to fail on the part that it has two instances running, but I think I may have a work around on that. Just can't test it here.


----------



## agawthrop

Try this for the VBScript file:

Code:



Code:


On Error Resume Next
'Kills script if ran with no arguments
If WScript.Arguments.Count < 1 Then
        Wscript.Quit
End if

Dim sysNativePath
sysNativePath = WScript.Arguments(1)

Dim fso, kbList, kb, kbID, kbArray()

'Pull the KBs from kbList.txt into an Array
Set fso = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
Set kbList = fso.OpenTextFile(WScript.Arguments(0))
i=0

Do Until kbList.AtEndOfStream
        'skips the first 2 lines of kbList.txt due to instructions
    If i <= 1 Then 
        kbList.ReadLine
    Else    
        kb = kbList.ReadLine
        Redim Preserve kbArray(i-2) 'i-2 because we skip the first two lines of text
        kbArray(i-2) = Left(kb,7)
    End If
    i = i+1
Loop
kbList.Close

Dim numUpdates
numUpdates = i-3

'Loop through each KB in list and uninstall if installed
Dim iFail
iFail = 0
WScript.Echo "Uninstalling" & numUpdates & " Updates..."
For Each kbID in kbArray
        If Not uninstallKb(kbID) Then
                iFail = iFail + 1
        End If
Next
If iFail > 0 Then
        Dim numSuccess
        numSuccess = numUpdates - iFail
        WScript.Echo numSuccess & " updates have been uninstalled."
        WScript.Echo iFail & " updates failed to uninstall."
Else
        Wscript.Echo "All updates have been uninstalled."
End If

'Hide the updates
WScript.Echo "Hiding Updates..."
If hideUpdates(kbArray) Then
        WScript.Echo "Updates have been hidden."
Else
        WScript.Echo "Some updates were hidden."
End If

'Funtion to uninstall the KB
Function uninstallKb(kbID)
    Dim objShell, objExec, uFail
        If getKbID(kbID)= True Then
        Set objShell = CreateObject("Shell.Application")
        WScript.StdOut.Write "Uninstalling KB" & kbID & "..."
                objshell.ShellExecute "Cmd", "/c " & sysNativePath & "\wusa.exe /kb:" & kbID & " /uninstall /quiet /norestart","","runas",0
        Do 
                        WScript.Sleep 5000 'wait 5 seconds before checking if uninstall is complete
                Loop Until stillRunning = False
                If getKbID(kbID) Then
            Wscript.Echo "Failed"
                        uFail = True
        Else
            Wscript.Echo "Completed"
        End If
        Else
                Wscript.Echo "Update KB" & kbID & " is not installed."
        End If  
        If ufail Then
                uninstallKb = False
        Else
                uninstallKb = True
        End If
End Function

'Function to see if the uninstall command is still processing
Function stillRunning
        Set service = GetObject("winmgmts:")
        For Each process in service.InstancesOf("Win32_Process")
                If process.Name = "wusa.exe" Then
                        running = True
                        Exit For
                End If
        Next
        If running Then
                stillRunning = True
        Else
                stillRunning = False
        End If
End Function

'Function to check if the current KB is installed
Function getKbID(kbID)
    Dim strComputer, objService, Items, Item
    strComputer = "."     
    Set objService = GetObject("winmgmts:{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" & strComputer & "\root\cimv2")
    Set Items = objService.ExecQuery("Select * from Win32_QuickFixEngineering where HotFixID = 'KB" & kbID & "'")
    For Each Item in Items
        If InStr(UCase(Item.HotFixID),UCase("KB" & kbID)) > 0 Then
            Installed = True
        End If
    Next
    If Installed Then
        getkbID = True
    Else
        getkbID = False
    End If
End Function

'Function searches for uninstalled KBs
Function hideUpdates(kbArray)
        Dim uSession, uSearcher, uResults, uItem, uItemID, i2, i3, found
        Set uSession = CreateObject("Microsoft.Update.Session")
        Set uSearcher = uSession.CreateUpdateSearcher()
        Wscript.StdOut.Write "Searching for pending updates..."
        Set uResults = uSearcher.Search("IsInstalled=0")
        Wscript.Echo Cstr(uResults.Updates.Count) & " found."
                For Each kb in kbArray
                        Found = False
                        Wscript.StdOut.Write "Searching pending updates for KB" & kb & "..."
                        For i2 = 0 To uResults.Updates.Count - 1
                                Set uItem = uResults.Updates.Item(i2)
                                If InStr(UCase(uItem.Title),UCase("KB" & kb)) <> 0 Then
                                        Found = True
                                        If uItem.IsHidden = False Then
                                                Wscript.StdOut.Write "Hiding update..."
                                                uItem.IsHidden = True
                                                Wscript.Echo "Hidden"
                                        Else
                                                Wscript.Echo "Update is already hidden."
                                        End If
                                        Exit For
                                End If
                        Next
                        If found = False Then
                                WScript.Echo "No Such Update Found"
                                hideUpdates = False
                        Else
                                hideUpdates = True
                        End If
        Next
End Function


----------



## cookieboyeli

Ok, I ran it without quiet and got a fail for 2976978 - Telemetry for Win8/8.1 with the same "required by your computer" error. Unfortunately I ran it once and it did something different but I didn't capture it quick enough...

EDIT: Ok this is pretty close to the first time. I think the difference was it uninstalled one and hid one.



What does pending updates mean? All other updates except the ones on this list are installed. EDIT: lol forgot it was patch Tuesday!







14 updates plus 9 hidden updates only gives us 23 though... strange.
I'm increasing the timeout back to 30 seconds until there is either a log or a "Press any key or program will exit" feature. I don't want to miss it again.


----------



## agawthrop

So were making progress!

Pending is all outstanding updates per Windows Update. It's searching for all updates that are not installed, whether they are hidden or not. Once it gets that list it checks kbList against it.

I'm not really sure why when you uninstall an update it's not immediately pending, but that appears to be the case. You may check windows update and see what all is there.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Searching google for this error yields no helpful information. I'll keep looking, there's got to be a way to override.


Ok I found something, I guess I already knew this. But just to confirm this guide is uninstalling the update without a hitch.
http://www.ghacks.net/2015/04/17/how-to-remove-windows-10-upgrade-updates-in-windows-7-and-8/

When trying to uninstall it through installed updates the uninstall button disappears.
It says it was installed on 9/7/15, now I could be wrong, but I ran the original uninstaller before then so if it was installed it should have installed. But the original had no feedback so we don't know. Maybe it was never installed before 9/7/15.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So were making progress!
> 
> Pending is all outstanding updates per Windows Update. It's searching for all updates that are not installed, whether they are hidden or not. Once it gets that list it checks kbList against it.
> 
> I'm not really sure why when you uninstall an update it's not immediately pending, but that appears to be the case. You may check windows update and see what all is there.


Yes indeed!









I knew what pending meant, I was just confused and thought it must mean something else because I was _sure_ I had no pending updates.









When you say "searching for all updates that are not installed" it's searching WinSxS right?

What if some have been tampered with? It's possible to uninstall updates you're not using. I think I may have uninstalled deleted a few packages the other day. Why leave them hanging around? It's like cleaning a downloads folder really.

EDIT: WAIT A SECOND! KB2976978 says it's installed in the installed updates list, but hidden in the uninstalled updates list!







Which could it be? I guess I'll unhide it and see if that changes anything...


----------



## agawthrop

Not sure why the manual method from that post is working, but the auto method is not. Can't really seem to find anything on it either.

It's calling the Windows Update Searcher, which I believe searches for all available updated for your PC. I've told it to only grab those that are not installed. I'm assuming the search method used would ignore any tampering in WinSxS? Maybe?

I've written some logging, it really only provides the same info as the console window, but it lasts longer than 30 seconds! I'll post some code up tomorrow.

Since it's throwing the required error, it may be installed and hidden.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Yea it is really weird. The manual method doesn't even have the option to uninstall for me. See?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Depending on the update selected the Uninstall button is either there or not.

Now I think I know where that 24 total updates is coming from. I didn't count the fact that it was pending/hidden AND installed somehow, but if I do now that would be 24. I just "installed" it and tried to uninstall to no avail, so it's.... double installed? haha I have no idea now, but it's surely in there and doesn't want to be removed. Maybe MS caught on and made a new revision. After all https://fix10.isleaked.com/ is suspiciously down...









Here's this after reinstalling the update:


Well if I "tamper" in WinSxS by removing an update package entirely it won't be able to know it exists to cross check the list. The only real question is then, what if an update is installed and it's WinSxS un/installer is completely removed? You can do just that and not be able to remove something until you re-download the package.

Now speaking of WinSxS update packages... since the updates are getting hidden, why not have the packages removed after successful uninstall is confirmed! Save some space.









Alright, logging!


----------



## dante96

Can you share the last package? 2.0 package still gives me some problems during uninstall


----------



## agawthrop

I can share it this evening. It is currently on my home PC.


----------



## agawthrop

So here is, I believe, the final package. It contains a batch file, vbscript file, a text file and a log file. The log file is essentially the output from the console with a few tweaks for simplicity. I've made changes to both the batch and the vbscript file, so I recommended downloading the whole thing again. Just fill in the kbList.txt with the KB's you'd like to uninstall and hide and boom you should be good to go. Let me know about any other issues you come across.

UninstallUpdatesv3.0.zip 4k .zip file


Edit: I did not add anything to remove the packages, as that my not be desirable for everyone.


----------



## dante96

This seems to work great. Perfect. +Rep







Thank you


----------



## cookieboyeli

Excellent.







Having a log is really nice.

I'm so glad you took an interest in this project and made it better Agawthrop! More +REP for you.

In case anyone missed it, here's the current KB list of evil 1984 M$ updates.







Remember, _you're_ the product!

Code:



Code:


This file is used to store all of the KB article numbers and info.
The KB number must be first, and one KB per line.
2976978 - Telemetry for Win8/8.1
3075249 - Telemetry for Win7/8.1
3080149 - Telemetry for Win7/8.1
3021917 - Telemetry for Win7
3022345 - Telemetry
3068708 - Telemetry
3044374 - Get Windows 10 for Win8.1
3035583 - Get Windows 10 for Win7sp1/8.1
2990214 - Get Windows 10 for Win7
2952664 - Get Windows 10 assistant
3075853 - Update for "Windows Update" on Win8.1/Server 2012R2
3065987 - Update for "Windows Update" on Win7/Server 2008R2
3050265 - Update for "Windows Update" on Win7
3075851 - Update for "Windows Update" on Win7
2902907 - Description is not available


----------



## agawthrop

Glad I could help! I enjoy fun challenges.


----------



## dante96

Just got a problem..
I've run the script with this kblist:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


This file is used to store all of the KB article numbers and info.
The KB number must be first, and one KB per line.
2952664 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10 (sends a bunch of telemetry data to M$, reported to corrupt system files)
2976978 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
2977759 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10, installs telemetry
2990214 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
3021917 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
3022345 - installs diagnostic tracking service, reported to corrupt system files
3050265 - supposedly fixes an issue with windows update, but also changes system files to support upgrade to Windows 10
3050267 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
3068708 - installs telemetry service, prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
2922324 - (reportedly pulled, uninstall it anyway if already installed)
3014460 - affects windows 8 only
3015249 - adds more damn telemetry
3065987 - makes "improvements" to the windows update client
3075851 - makes "improvements" to the windows update client
3035583 - "Get Windows 10 App" (delivers ready to use UAC backdoor as bonus)
3044374 - "Upgrade to Windows 10"
3080149 - "Customer experience and diagnostic telemetry"
3075249 - "Telemetry points to consent.exe" **this update adds spyware functionality to UAC**





the script hides these:
3035583
3044374
3015249
3080149

but it won't hide this:
3068708.

Only I have this problem?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante96*
> 
> Just got a problem..
> I've run the script with this kblist:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> This file is used to store all of the KB article numbers and info.
> The KB number must be first, and one KB per line.
> 2952664 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10 (sends a bunch of telemetry data to M$, reported to corrupt system files)
> 2976978 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
> 2977759 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10, installs telemetry
> 2990214 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
> 3021917 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
> 3022345 - installs diagnostic tracking service, reported to corrupt system files
> 3050265 - supposedly fixes an issue with windows update, but also changes system files to support upgrade to Windows 10
> 3050267 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
> 3068708 - installs telemetry service, prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
> 2922324 - (reportedly pulled, uninstall it anyway if already installed)
> 3014460 - affects windows 8 only
> 3015249 - adds more damn telemetry
> 3065987 - makes "improvements" to the windows update client (really just more Win10 bull****)
> 3075851 - makes "improvements" to the windows update client (really just more Win10 bull****)
> 3035583 - "Get Windows 10 App" (delivers ready to use UAC backdoor as bonus)
> 3044374 - "Upgrade to Windows 10"
> 3080149 - "Customer experience and diagnostic telemetry"
> 3075249 - "Telemetry points to consent.exe" **this update adds spyware functionality to UAC**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the script hides these:
> 3035583
> 3044374
> 3015249
> 3080149
> 
> but it won't hide this:
> 3068708.
> 
> Only I have this problem?


Nope, it's completely hidden for me. 8.1 X64

More importantly, where did you get that list?!









Can you uninstall 2976978? Mine is stuck as a required security update. No uninstall button: as seen in the spoiler here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1572731/uninstall-and-block-wu-telemetry-first-time-modifying-vbs-script-noob/0_100#post_24394475


----------



## dante96

I've got this list on a site.
Update 2976978 can't be uninstalled since it's implemented in Windows 8.1 Update.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante96*
> 
> I've got this list on a site.
> Update 2976978 can't be uninstalled since it's implemented in Windows 8.1 Update.


"On a site" har har very funny









Give a link mate.


----------



## dante96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> "On a site" har har very funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give a link mate.


You got a PM


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante96*
> 
> Just got a problem..
> I've run the script with this kblist:
> the script hides these:
> 3035583
> 3044374
> 3015249
> 3080149
> 
> but it won't hide this:
> 3068708.
> 
> Only I have this problem?


I'm not sure what could be causing the issue. Have you went into Windows Update manually to see if the hide option is available for it? What does the log file say for that one when it's hiding it?


----------



## cookieboyeli

*I now present to you, the expanded and reformatted list of evil updates!*

This took a while, especially after I closed Notepad++ before saving my KB list with the window close button, forgetting there are now TABS, one of which contained this half completed list! THAT'S why you don't disable the auto restore on close feature.









There are now links to the official KB articles, a quick description, OS's affected, and summarized info from the KB article if available. I've also added notes where applicable like: NOTE: Uninstall may fail. Error: "KB2976978 is required by your system". Applies to systems with either of the two latest versions of this patch.



Spoiler: KB2902907 RANT: Spoiler!



Remember KB2902907, whose description is not available? It has no official KB article. The only information I can find about it says it's a Microsoft Security Essentials installer for Windows XP ONLY, which often fails to install or something. Not exactly the criteria we're looking for.
*First post, login required to view:* http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/51327-Download-MS-Security-Essentials-(System-Center-Endpoint-Protection)
Screenshot for your convenience, middle click to view full size:

I almost decided to remove it from the list... however, every list like this I've seen has this KB ID on it. Perhaps the reason for this is because all the people who have made a list like this just copied off one another, and added to their lists without checking each KB thoroughly. If it were a critical security update M$ would block uninstallation like with KB2976978. So either it won't do anything, or it will remove something bad that shouldn't have been there in the first place.
Better safe than sorry!









*If you have any information proof or hearsay about KB2902907 please let us know.*











You should know I've now checked over every update to verify that it IS indeed something we want to uninstall of and does belong on this list. *And BOY OH BOY was it tedious.*









I got the majority of updates we hadn't listed here: https://gist.github.com/xvitaly/eafa75ed2cb79b3bd4e9 Looks like what we started with code-wise.

Code:



Code:


This file is used to store all of the KB article numbers and info.
The KB number must be first, and one KB per line.
2976978 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2976978 - [Telemetry] [Win8/8.1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. NOTE: Uninstall may fail. Error: "KB2976978 is required by your system". Applies to systems with either of the two latest versions of this patch.
3075249 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075249 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
3080149 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080149 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Updates CEIP diagnostics and telemetry match Win10.
3021917 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3021917 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
3022345 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3022345 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2012R2] Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. Replaced by KB3068708.
3068708 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3068708 - [Telemetry] [Win7/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
2977759 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2977759 - [Telemetry] [Win7] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
3044374 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3044374 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Enables you to upgrade to Win10.
3035583 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3035583 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Win10 app. Unintentionally creates UAC backdoor.
2990214 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990214 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
2952664 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2952664 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1] - Ease upgrade experience to the latest version of Windows.
3075853 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075853 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
3075851 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075851 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
3065987 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065987 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
3050265 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050265 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
2976987 - NO OFFICIAL M$ ARTICLE http://bit.ly/1MftRyG   - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] Related to the dreaded 3035583 GetWX popup.
971033  - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971033  - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7] - Causes Windows to deactivate legitimate licences under certain circumstances.
2454826 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2454826 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to improve graphic performance, yet often causes crashes and BSODs.
2505438 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2505438 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to fix performance issues, yet often breaks fonts.
2902907 - NO OFFICIAL M$ ARTICLE NO SOURCE DETAILING WHY - [Commonly Listed] [UNKNOWN] - KB2902907 Patch ID Previously used as a buggy WinXP Microsoft Security Essentials installer.

Should I group by type, or order by KB number? How about release date? What about first by type and then by KB number or vice versa? Help meeeeeee! haha







I'm going to sleep.

*Agawthrop,* do you know how the formatting works for the [ CODE][/code] function here? It's like I have no control over what gets highlighted or bold or italics. I'm totally confused. Just simply erasing the apostrophe in "BSOD's" caused it change from looking like this:

Code:



Code:


2454826 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2454826 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to improve graphic performance, yet often causes crashes and BSOD's.

To what it looks like now.


----------



## cookieboyeli

*Agawthrop,* Update KB3068708 isn't hiding successfully. I have restored all hidden updates, restarted, searched for updates, and run the script. Twice.

Did I break it? D:


----------



## dante96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> I'm not sure what could be causing the issue. Have you went into Windows Update manually to see if the hide option is available for it? What does the log file say for that one when it's hiding it?


This is my logfile:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log - 11/09/2015 14:09:06
KBs in kbList.txt
KB2952664 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10 (sends a bunch of telemetry data to M$, reported to corrupt system files)
KB2977759 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10, installs telemetry
KB2990214 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB3021917 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB3022345 - installs diagnostic tracking service, reported to corrupt system files
KB3050265 - supposedly fixes an issue with windows update, but also changes system files to support upgrade to Windows 10
KB3050267 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB3068708 - installs telemetry service, prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KB2922324 - (reportedly pulled, uninstall it anyway if already installed)
KB3014460 - affects windows 8 only
KB3015249 - adds more damn telemetry
KB3065987 - makes "improvements" to the windows update client)
KB3075851 - makes "improvements" to the windows update client)
KB3035583 - "Get Windows 10 App" (delivers ready to use UAC backdoor as bonus)
KB3044374 - "Upgrade to Windows 10"
KB3080149 - "Customer experience and diagnostic telemetry"
KB3075249 - "Telemetry points to consent.exe" **this update adds spyware functionality to UAC**
Uninstalling 17 Updates...
Update KB2952664 is not installed.
Update KB2977759 is not installed.
Update KB2990214 is not installed.
Update KB3021917 is not installed.
Update KB3022345 is not installed.
Update KB3050265 is not installed.
Update KB3050267 is not installed.
Update KB3068708 is not installed.
Update KB2922324 is not installed.
Update KB3014460 is not installed.
Update KB3015249 is not installed.
Update KB3065987 is not installed.
Update KB3075851 is not installed.
Update KB3035583 is not installed.
Update KB3044374 is not installed.
Update KB3080149 is not installed.
Update KB3075249 is not installed.
All updates have been uninstalled.
Hiding Updates...
Found 48 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB2952664...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2977759...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2990214...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3021917...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3022345...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3050265...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3050267...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3068708...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2922324...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3014460...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3015249...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3065987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075851...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3035583...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3044374...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3080149...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3075249...Already hidden.
Updates have been hidden.
End Log - 11/09/2015 14:09:43





After run this script, i've rebooted and did a windows update check and this is the result:


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> *Agawthrop,* do you know how the formatting works for the [ CODE][/code] function here? It's like I have no control over what gets highlighted or bold or italics. I'm totally confused. Just simply erasing the apostrophe in "BSOD's" caused it change from looking like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2454826 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2454826 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to improve graphic performance, yet often causes crashes and BSOD's.
> 
> To what it looks like now.


Not sure about how the code tag formatting works. I'm assuming its handled by the forum engine.

Does right clicking on 3068708 give you the option to Hide it?


----------



## dante96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Not sure about how the code tag formatting works. I'm assuming its handled by the forum engine.
> 
> Does right clicking on 3068708 give you the option to Hide it?


Yep, manually this update can be hidden...


----------



## agawthrop

Hmm. I'll look into why it's not finding that update as being available when it's searching for it.


----------



## agawthrop

So when looking for the updates to hide, if it doesn't find that KB in the pending updates search results it says that the update is not found. I can't figure out why it's showing in the Windows Update gui app, but not in the behind the scenes search. Since all else has failed, you can just hide it manually.

While trying to figure this out I tweaked the script a little to check the KBs in the list against all KBs associated with an update, not just the one in the title. I'm not sure how common it is for an update to have multiple KBs associated, but I figured since the property was out there it was worth the time to make the change.

UninstallUpdatesv3.1.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So when looking for the updates to hide, if it doesn't find that KB in the pending updates search results it says that the update is not found. I can't figure out why it's showing in the Windows Update gui app, but not in the behind the scenes search. Since all else has failed, you can just hide it manually.
> 
> While trying to figure this out I tweaked the script a little to check the KBs in the list against all KBs associated with an update, not just the one in the title. I'm not sure how common it is for an update to have multiple KBs associated, but I figured since the property was out there it was worth the time to make the change.
> 
> UninstallUpdatesv3.1.zip 4k .zip file


Maybe it's because I changed my update preferences from Download and install automatically to DON'T download or install until I say, AND I turned off recommended updates. Optional was already off.

The log is strange too! Look:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log - 9/12/2015 1:31:22 AM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB3087985 - Security Update for IE11 Win8.1 x64
KB3089023 - Update for IE Flash
Uninstalling 2 Updates...
Uninstalling KB3087985...Failed.
Uninstalling KB3089023...Failed.
0 updates have been uninstalled.
2 updates failed to uninstall.
Hiding Updates...
Found 6 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB3087985...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3089023...No Such Update Found
Some updates were hidden.
End Log - 9/12/2015 1:31:59 AM




EDIT: Hmm I just unhid KB3044374 classified as an "Important" update instead of a recommended one like KB3068708 is, but it still didn't see it or hide it. Which is very strange considering it saw it and hid it once before!

EDIT 2: Ahh darn it. It's because I forgot you changed the kblist to to test ie updates. Would you uhh.. mind not doing that?







I don't want people to get the wrong one if they download from somewhere other than the first post. Let me retest now. And because I'll forget again.
Also, you should update your base to the 3.1v directly from the top post before modifying because what if I tweaked something in the bat? (Just the delay and txt name, but it's the principle) I don't want to accidentally fork.







I thought KBlist.txt was better since the KB is usually capitalized anyway and why would list be capitalized. Sorry man, I'm a grammar Nazi.
Probably shouldn't make Nazi jokes on 9/11 though.
Hey it's ok to call it v3.1.1 if you make a tiny change since it _is_ technically different.

EDIT 3:
Ok here we are, freshly run and it DID hide the important update but and the recommended ones, but failed to hide KB3068708. Interestingly, the hiding process didn't work when the Windows Update window was open. I refreshed, closed and reopened it and no updates were hidden, it only works when it's was closed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log - 9/12/2015 1:46:31 AM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB2976978 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2976978 - [Telemetry] [Win8/8.1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. NOTE: Uninstall may fail. Error: "KB2976978 is required by your system". Applies to systems with either of the two latest versions of this patch.
KB3075249 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075249 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
KB3080149 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080149 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Updates CEIP diagnostics and telemetry match Win10.
KB3021917 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3021917 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3022345 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3022345 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2012R2] Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. Replaced by KB3068708.
KB3068708 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3068708 - [Telemetry] [Win7/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB2977759 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2977759 - [Telemetry] [Win7] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3044374 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3044374 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Enables you to upgrade to Win10.
KB3035583 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3035583 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Win10 app. Unintentionally creates UAC backdoor.
KB2990214 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990214 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
KB2952664 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2952664 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1] - Ease upgrade experience to the latest version of Windows.
KB3075853 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075853 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
KB3075851 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075851 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
KB3065987 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065987 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
KB3050265 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050265 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB2976987 - NO OFFICIAL M$ ARTICLE http://bit.ly/1MftRyG   - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] Related to the dreaded 3035583 GetWX popup.
KB971033  - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971033  - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7] - Causes Windows to deactivate legitimate licences under certain circumstances.
KB2454826 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2454826 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to improve graphic performance, yet often causes crashes and BSODs.
KB2505438 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2505438 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to fix performance issues, yet often breaks fonts.
KB2902907 - NO OFFICIAL M$ ARTICLE NO SOURCE DETAILING WHY - [Commonly Listed] [UNKNOWN] - KB2902907 Patch ID Previously used as a buggy WinXP Microsoft Security Essentials installer.
Uninstalling 20 Updates...
Uninstalling KB2976978...Failed.
Update KB3075249 is not installed.
Update KB3080149 is not installed.
Update KB3021917 is not installed.
Update KB3022345 is not installed.
Update KB3068708 is not installed.
Update KB2977759 is not installed.
Update KB3044374 is not installed.
Update KB3035583 is not installed.
Update KB2990214 is not installed.
Update KB2952664 is not installed.
Update KB3075853 is not installed.
Update KB3075851 is not installed.
Update KB3065987 is not installed.
Update KB3050265 is not installed.
Update KB2976987 is not installed.
Update KB971033  is not installed.
Update KB2454826 is not installed.
Update KB2505438 is not installed.
Update KB2902907 is not installed.
19 updates have been uninstalled.
1 updates failed to uninstall.
Hiding Updates...
Found 6 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB2976978...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3075249...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3080149...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3021917...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3022345...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3068708...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2977759...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3044374...Hiding update...Hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3035583...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB2990214...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2952664...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075853...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075851...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3065987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3050265...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2976987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB971033 ...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2454826...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2505438...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2902907...No Such Update Found
Some updates were hidden.
End Log - 9/12/2015 1:47:09 AM




I see the log disagrees with me though, insisting that only one update needed to be hidden on the second round. Interesting.

I installed KB3068708 and reran the script again, it uninstalled it but said "no such update found" when it came time to hide it. After checking for updates again it's right there, waiting to download...
It is in italics, but that must be to indicate that it's not downloaded.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log - 9/12/2015 2:07:42 AM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB2976978 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2976978 - [Telemetry] [Win8/8.1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. NOTE: Uninstall may fail. Error: "KB2976978 is required by your system". Applies to systems with either of the two latest versions of this patch.
KB3075249 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075249 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
KB3080149 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080149 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Updates CEIP diagnostics and telemetry match Win10.
KB3021917 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3021917 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3022345 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3022345 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2012R2] Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. Replaced by KB3068708.
KB3068708 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3068708 - [Telemetry] [Win7/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB2977759 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2977759 - [Telemetry] [Win7] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3044374 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3044374 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Enables you to upgrade to Win10.
KB3035583 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3035583 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Win10 app. Unintentionally creates UAC backdoor.
KB2990214 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990214 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
KB2952664 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2952664 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1] - Ease upgrade experience to the latest version of Windows.
KB3075853 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075853 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
KB3075851 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075851 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
KB3065987 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065987 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client.
KB3050265 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050265 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB2976987 - NO OFFICIAL M$ ARTICLE http://bit.ly/1MftRyG   - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] Related to the dreaded 3035583 GetWX popup.
KB971033  - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971033  - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7] - Causes Windows to deactivate legitimate licences under certain circumstances.
KB2454826 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2454826 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to improve graphic performance, yet often causes crashes and BSODs.
KB2505438 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2505438 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to fix performance issues, yet often breaks fonts.
KB2902907 - NO OFFICIAL M$ ARTICLE NO SOURCE DETAILING WHY - [Commonly Listed] [UNKNOWN] - KB2902907 Patch ID Previously used as a buggy WinXP Microsoft Security Essentials installer.
Uninstalling 20 Updates...
Uninstalling KB2976978...Failed.
Update KB3075249 is not installed.
Update KB3080149 is not installed.
Update KB3021917 is not installed.
Update KB3022345 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3068708...Completed.
Update KB2977759 is not installed.
Update KB3044374 is not installed.
Update KB3035583 is not installed.
Update KB2990214 is not installed.
Update KB2952664 is not installed.
Update KB3075853 is not installed.
Update KB3075851 is not installed.
Update KB3065987 is not installed.
Update KB3050265 is not installed.
Update KB2976987 is not installed.
Update KB971033  is not installed.
Update KB2454826 is not installed.
Update KB2505438 is not installed.
Update KB2902907 is not installed.
19 updates have been uninstalled.
1 updates failed to uninstall.
Hiding Updates...
Found 6 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB2976978...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3075249...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3080149...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3021917...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3022345...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3068708...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2977759...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3044374...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3035583...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB2990214...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2952664...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075853...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075851...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3065987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3050265...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2976987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB971033 ...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2454826...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2505438...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2902907...No Such Update Found
Some updates were hidden.
End Log - 9/12/2015 2:10:46 AM





Checking for pending updates seems to take significantly longer now too.


----------



## dante96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So when looking for the updates to hide, if it doesn't find that KB in the pending updates search results it says that the update is not found. I can't figure out why it's showing in the Windows Update gui app, but not in the behind the scenes search. Since all else has failed, you can just hide it manually.
> 
> While trying to figure this out I tweaked the script a little to check the KBs in the list against all KBs associated with an update, not just the one in the title. I'm not sure how common it is for an update to have multiple KBs associated, but I figured since the property was out there it was worth the time to make the change.
> 
> UninstallUpdatesv3.1.zip 4k .zip file


This is the new logfile of 3.1:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log - 12/09/2015 09:59:05
KBs in kbList.txt
KBKB2952664 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10 (sends a bunch of telemetry data to M$, reported to corrupt system files)
KBKB2977759 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10, installs telemetry
KBKB2990214 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KBKB3021917 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KBKB3022345 - installs diagnostic tracking service, reported to corrupt system files
KBKB3050265 - supposedly fixes an issue with windows update, but also changes system files to support upgrade to Windows 10
KBKB3050267 - prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KBKB3068708 - installs telemetry service, prepares system for upgrade to Windows 10
KBKB2922324 - (reportedly pulled, uninstall it anyway if already installed)
KBKB3014460 - affects windows 8 only
KBKB3015249 - adds more damn telemetry
KBKB3065987 - makes "improvements" to the windows update client)
KBKB3075851 - makes "improvements" to the windows update client)
KBKB3035583 - "Get Windows 10 App" (delivers ready to use UAC backdoor as bonus)
KBKB3044374 - "Upgrade to Windows 10"
KBKB3080149 - "Customer experience and diagnostic telemetry"
KBKB3075249 - "Telemetry points to consent.exe" **this update adds spyware functionality to UAC**
Uninstalling 17 Updates...
Update KBKB29526 is not installed.
Update KBKB29777 is not installed.
Update KBKB29902 is not installed.
Update KBKB30219 is not installed.
Update KBKB30223 is not installed.
Update KBKB30502 is not installed.
Update KBKB30502 is not installed.
Update KBKB30687 is not installed.
Update KBKB29223 is not installed.
Update KBKB30144 is not installed.
Update KBKB30152 is not installed.
Update KBKB30659 is not installed.
Update KBKB30758 is not installed.
Update KBKB30355 is not installed.
Update KBKB30443 is not installed.
Update KBKB30801 is not installed.
Update KBKB30752 is not installed.
All updates have been uninstalled.
Hiding Updates...
Found 48 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KBKB29526...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB29777...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB29902...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30219...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30223...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30502...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30502...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30687...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB29223...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30144...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30152...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30659...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30758...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30355...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30443...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30801...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KBKB30752...No Such Update Found
Some updates were hidden.
End Log - 12/09/2015 10:00:25





same problem..


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Maybe it's because I changed my update preferences from Download and install automatically to DON'T download or install until I say, AND I turned off recommended updates. Optional was already off.
> 
> The log is strange too! Look:
> 
> EDIT: Hmm I just unhid KB3044374 classified as an "Important" update instead of a recommended one like KB3068708 is, but it still didn't see it or hide it. Which is very strange considering it saw it and hid it once before!
> 
> EDIT 2: Ahh darn it. It's because I forgot you changed the kblist to to test ie updates. Would you uhh.. mind not doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want people to get the wrong one if they download from somewhere other than the first post. Let me retest now. And because I'll forget again.
> Also, you should update your base to the 3.1v directly from the top post before modifying because what if I tweaked something in the bat? (Just the delay and txt name, but it's the principle) I don't want to accidentally fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought KBlist.txt was better since the KB is usually capitalized anyway and why would list be capitalized. Sorry man, I'm a grammar Nazi.
> Probably shouldn't make Nazi jokes on 9/11 though.
> Hey it's ok to call it v3.1.1 if you make a tiny change since it _is_ technically different.
> 
> EDIT 3:
> Ok here we are, freshly run and it DID hide the important update but and the recommended ones, but failed to hide KB3068708. Interestingly, the hiding process didn't work when the Windows Update window was open. I refreshed, closed and reopened it and no updates were hidden, it only works when it's was closed.
> 
> I see the log disagrees with me though, insisting that only one update needed to be hidden on the second round. Interesting.
> 
> I installed KB3068708 and reran the script again, it uninstalled it but said "no such update found" when it came time to hide it. After checking for updates again it's right there, waiting to download...
> It is in italics, but that must be to indicate that it's not downloaded.
> 
> Checking for pending updates seems to take significantly longer now too.


Ok. So first thing: grammar. The naming convention I use if very common in coding, i.e. kbList. If you notice my function names, they're all like this; lowercase for the first word then a capital letter for the first letter of each following word.

Secondly, the kbList.txt should not have KB before the id. The script pulls the first 7 characters from each line so it should just be the ID not KB + ID.

Third, I didn't notice you had a version of the code in the first post and was just utilizing what I'd been writing with the whole time.

Finally, as for the KB3068708 I cannot find anything on why this is having issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante96*
> 
> This is the new logfile of 3.1:
> 
> same problem..


You'll need to remove the KB in front of the numbers in kbList.txt and then try it again. Still probably won't hide that update though.


----------



## dante96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Ok. So first thing: grammar. The naming convention I use if very common in coding, i.e. kbList. If you notice my function names, they're all like this; lowercase for the first word then a capital letter for the first letter of each following word.
> 
> Secondly, the kbList.txt should not have KB before the id. The script pulls the first 7 characters from each line so it should just be the ID not KB + ID.
> 
> Third, I didn't notice you had a version of the code in the first post and was just utilizing what I'd been writing with the whole time.
> 
> Finally, as for the KB3068708 I cannot find anything on why this is having issues.
> You'll need to remove the KB in front of the numbers in kbList.txt and then try it again. Still probably won't hide that update though.


Still Searching pending updates for KB3068708...No Such Update Found


----------



## agawthrop

Dante96, please download and run the following updateCheck.vbs file. It will create a log (updateCheck.Log) in the folder where the script is stored. Please post the contents of that log.

updateCheck.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

I'm sorry Agawthrop, I though I wrote in a post somewhere about keeping the most up to date version in the first post, but upon post inspection I can't find where I said that!









I'm also adding to the first post a list of known issues, limitations, and general info. Any issue may/may not ever get fixed, although we'll probably try our best. Others can too. Speaking of, I'm also officially stating in the first post that "Anyone participating in this thread should feel free to contribute and be a part. Neither I cookieboyeli, Agawthrop, or anyone else are the "masters" of it."
Here's sort of how the issues list will look:
*1.* KB3068708 not being detected as a pending update and thus failing to hide. Solution/Workaround: Hide manually.
*2.* Some updates may fail to uninstall due to new versions being released which are forced by M$ as needed updates. Solution/Workaround: None known.
List of affected updates which we are concerned with:
KB2976978

I didn't change the contents of the kbList, just the name. Which I is now back to kbList.txt.
I also used your 3.1v to recreate the master (3.1.1v) properly! We are now in sync again!







Next time I modify anything I'll make a post with whatever seems to be the latest changes that are finished. My ONLY modifications from your 3.1v are to use the most recent kbList, clear the log, and increase the .bat exit delay to 15 seconds.









I like how the major version number continues for major changes (which at this point only you are really capable of) eg *2*.0.0 > *3*.0.0. The next number EG: 3.*1*.0 > 3.*2*.0 should be *small* updates, additions, or changes to any of the files and adding or removing KBs. However that does not include: Typos and formatting fixes, updating KB descriptions and info, changing notes, changing very minor settings, etc. Those sorts of changes and other small things should really only get a change like this: v3.1.*0* > 3.1.*1*.








All in favor, say "I".







(Seriously, this is good right)?

Next I'm looking at adding back a couple description lines in the kbList to link to this thread, give credits, list known issues, and *possibly put a list of contributors!* What do you think about that?
Don't worry, I won't mess it up this time! I know how the .bat and .vbs interact with the kbList comments now.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Dante96, please download and run the following updateCheck.vbs file. It will create a log (updateCheck.Log) in the folder where the script is stored. Please post the contents of that log.
> 
> updateCheck.zip 1k .zip file











Code:



Code:


Check for Updates - 9/13/2015 3:32:41 AM
List of applicable items on this machine:
1> Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB3035583)
2> Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB2976978)
3> Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB3044374)
4> Upgrade to Windows 10 Pro N
5> Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB3075249)
6> Update for Windows 8.1 for x64-based Systems (KB3080149)
Check completed - 9/13/2015 3:33:07 AM

EDIT: There's a couple extra unnecessary lines at the end of uwuLog.log


----------



## dante96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I'm sorry Agawthrop, I though I wrote in a post somewhere about keeping the most up to date version in the first post, but upon post inspection I can't find where I said that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also adding to the first post a list of known issues, limitations, and general info. Any issue may/may not ever get fixed, although we'll probably try our best. Others can too. Speaking of, I'm also officially stating in the first post that "Anyone participating in this thread should feel free to contribute and be a part. Neither I cookieboyeli, Agawthrop, or anyone else are the "masters" of it."
> Here's sort of how the issues list will look:
> *1.* KB3068708 not being detected as a pending update and thus failing to hide. Solution/Workaround: Hide manually.
> *2.* Some updates may fail to uninstall due to new versions being released which are forced by M$ as needed updates. Solution/Workaround: None known.
> List of affected updates which we are concerned with:
> KB2976978
> 
> I didn't change the contents of the kbList, just the name. Which I is now back to kbList.txt.
> I also used your 3.1v to recreate the master (3.1.1v) properly! We are now in sync again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I modify anything I'll make a post with whatever seems to be the latest changes that are finished. My ONLY modifications from your 3.1v are to use the most recent kbList, clear the log, and increase the .bat exit delay to 15 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the major version number continues for major changes (which at this point only you are really capable of) eg *2*.0.0 > *3*.0.0. The next number EG: 3.*1*.0 > 3.*2*.0 should be *small* updates, additions, or changes to any of the files and adding or removing KBs. However that does not include: Typos and formatting fixes, updating KB descriptions and info, changing notes, changing very minor settings, etc. Those sorts of changes and other small things should really only get a change like this: v3.1.*0* > 3.1.*1*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in favor, say "I".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Seriously, this is good right)?
> 
> Next I'm looking at adding back a couple description lines in the kbList to link to this thread, give credits, list known issues, and *possibly put a list of contributors!* What do you think about that?
> Don't worry, I won't mess it up this time! I know how the .bat and .vbs interact with the kbList comments now.


If you want you can do a simplest file, by integrating vbs and txt in the bat file. The answer is an hybrid bat file.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Dante96, please download and run the following updateCheck.vbs file. It will create a log (updateCheck.Log) in the folder where the script is stored. Please post the contents of that log.
> 
> updateCheck.zip 1k .zip file





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Check for Updates - 13/09/2015 14:15:05
List of applicable items on this machine:
1> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Visio Viewer 2013 (KB2817301) Edizione a 64 bit
2> Aggiornamento per Skype for Business 2015 (KB2889853) Edizione a 64 bit
3> Aggiornamento della sicurezza per Skype for Business 2015 (KB3039779) Edizione a 64 bit
4> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Outlook Social Connector 2013 (KB3054854) Edizione a 64 bit
5> Aggiornamento per Windows 8.1 per sistemi x64 (KB3035583)
6> Aggiornamento per Microsoft OneDrive for Business (KB3055020) Edizione a 64 bit
7> Aggiornamento per Windows 8.1 per sistemi x64 (KB2976978)
8> Aggiornamento per Windows 8.1 per sistemi x64 (KB3044374)
9> Aggiornamento di Flash Player per Internet Explorer per Windows 8.1 per i sistemi x64 (KB3089023)
10> Strumento di rimozione malware di Windows per Windows 8, 8.1, 10 e Windows Server 2012, 2012 R2 x64 Edition - settembre 2015 (KB890830)
11> Pacchetto cumulativo di aggiornamento della protezione per Internet Explorer 11 per Windows 8.1 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3087038)
12> Aggiornamento della protezione per Windows 8.1 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3082089)
13> Aggiornamento della protezione per Windows 8.1 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3069114)
14> Aggiornamento della protezione per Windows 8.1 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3084135)
15> Aggiornamento della protezione per Windows 8.1 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3087088)
16> Aggiornamento per Windows 8.1 per sistemi x64 (KB3092627)
17> Aggiornamento della sicurezza di Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 e 4.5.2 per Windows 8.1 e Windows Server 2012 R2 per sistemi x64 (KB3074228)
18> Aggiornamento della sicurezza per Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 per Windows 8.1 e Windows Server 2012 R2 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3074545)
19> Aggiornamento della sicurezza di Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 e 4.5.2 per Windows 8.1 e Windows Server 2012 R2 per sistemi x64 (KB3074548)
20> Aggiornamento della protezione per Windows 8.1 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3083992)
21> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Publisher 2013 (KB3023050) Edizione a 64 bit
22> Aggiornamento delle definizioni per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3085499) Edizione a 64 bit
23> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3039739) Edizione a 64 bit
24> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3039766) Edizione a 64 bit
25> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3054923) Edizione a 64 bit
26> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3055010) Edizione a 64 bit
27> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3055011) Edizione a 64 bit
28> Aggiornamento per Microsoft PowerPoint 2013 (KB3085478) Edizione a 64 bit
29> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3085479) Edizione a 64 bit
30> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3085480) Edizione a 64 bit
31> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Word 2013 (KB3085490) Edizione a 64 bit
32> Aggiornamento per Microsoft OneNote 2013 (KB3085491) Edizione a 64 bit
33> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3085493) Edizione a 64 bit
34> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Access 2013 (KB3085503) Edizione a 64 bit
35> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3085504) Edizione a 64 bit
36> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3085506) Edizione a 64 bit
37> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Project 2013 (KB3085510) Edizione a 64 bit
38> Aggiornamento per Windows 8.1 per sistemi x64 (KB3075249)
39> Aggiornamento per Windows 8.1 per sistemi x64 (KB3080149)
40> Aggiornamento della protezione per Windows 8.1 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3086255)
41> Aggiornamento della protezione per Windows 8.1 per sistemi basati su x64 (KB3087039)
42> Aggiornamento della sicurezza per Skype for Business 2015 (KB3085500) Edizione a 64 bit
43> Aggiornamento della sicurezza per Microsoft Excel 2013 (KB3085502) Edizione a 64 bit
44> Aggiornamento per Windows 8.1 per sistemi x64 (KB3083325)
45> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Outlook 2013 (KB3085495) Edizione a 64 bit
46> Aggiornamento per Microsoft Outlook 2013 (KB3085495) Edizione a 64 bit
47> Aggiornamento della sicurezza per Microsoft Office 2013 (KB3054932) Edizione a 64 bit
48> Aggiornamento delle definizioni Windows Defender - KB2267602 (definizione 1.205.2377.0)
Check completed - 13/09/2015 14:15:44





If you don't let it work, don't worry bro. We'll hide it manually


----------



## cookieboyeli

How to get rid of pending updates that are no longer relevant to your system!

You might have two driver updates for the same mouse or you might have printer drivers trying to install for a printer you took a crowbar to years ago! Plain old windows updates that have been replaced, are no longer for your system due to changes, or are glitching out for any reason. This will get rid of them.

Step 1: Download device remover: http://www.pro-it-education.de/software/deviceremover/DeviceRemoverSetup.exe
Step 2: Install, run, and don't freak out.
Step 3: Click display mode, show only hidden/detached devices
Step 4: Click remove all checked, then remove all devices!
The warnings are only important if you plan on removing devices that ARE currently connected. You could technically remove everything and stop your PC from working. *But only if you don't pay attention to step 3.*
It removed 48 devices for me. *Of which 12 were keyboards!!! LOL* I've only ever used one with this OS. 6 were my old Razer Deathadder 2013 ! *(THESE REMNANTS CAN INTERFERE WITH MOUSE MOVEMENT!)* Plenty of printers, graphics cards, etc, etc. Don't be afraid, it's ok to just get them all in one go.

Step 5: Reboot, unhide updates, checked for updates. DONE!









*I got rid of 6 pending updates!*







Two Razer mouse updates which endlessly replaced each other even though I don't use the mouse anymore, a printer driver for a printer that is in the dump (screw printers!!), and a couple of random KB's.

Pictures for the scared and confused: (It's ok I was too).


----------



## agawthrop

I'm pretty puzzled as to why the update search is not finding that update, but since it can be solved by other means I'm going to give up on solving it.


----------



## terraprime

Have you check this update ? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083324 cause my pc seemed to dl the win10 upgrade not to long after I installed the update.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terraprime*
> 
> Have you check this update ? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083324 cause my pc seemed to dl the win10 upgrade not to long after I installed the update.


There is a lot of suspicion surrounding this update, sometimes it causes issues with WU, but I haven't read anything about it containing telemetry or pushing the whole "Get Windows 10" thing...
I need solid evidence from two different sources to add it to the list. Especially because it supposedly FIXES issues with WU taking a long time for many users,and I wouldn't want to deny anyone that based on suspicion alone.

*W8.1 updates published on September 15th, 2015 were checked and are OK to install.*


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terraprime*
> 
> Have you check this update ? https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083324 cause my pc seemed to dl the win10 upgrade not to long after I installed the update.


If you have KB3035583 *INSTALLED* Windows 7/8 will download the Windows 10 installation files, and crate a new folder for them called $WINDOWS.~BT. *Regaurdless if you have chosen to "reserve" your upgrade to Windows 10 or not!*
If you delete the folder without uninstalling KB3035583, it will keep re-downloading!
Source: http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/what-is-the-windows-bt-folder-on-my-hard-drive/

Solution:

1. Uninstall and hide 3035583 yourself or simply download and run the script in the first post. After all, that's what this thread is about!

2. From the article:
Quote:


> You can now delete the $WINDOWS.~BT folder on your hard drive. You will need Admin privileges to do so but we're assuming you already have those if you were able to uninstall the KB3035583 update. If you're having trouble deleting the folder, try using disk clean up.
> 
> Hit Windows+R and type %windir%\system32\cleanmgr.exe in the run box. Select the Windows drive and allow it to scan the drive. Once it's finished scanning, click the 'Clean up System files' button and allow it to scan your drive one more time.


I really think this is something that should be added to the script. Otherwise a waste of 3.5GB takes up your precious SSD space!

If you ever want to install Windows 10 in the future, all you have to do is restore all the updates hidden by the script, then install them. The folder will redownload automatically.

EDIT: Thread name changed


----------



## cookieboyeli

*Version 3.1.2 released*! Head to the first post to check it out. http://www.overclock.net/t/1572731/batch-uninstall-hide-windows-updates-forced-win10-telemetry/0_100#post_24386004

This is only a minor update.
Here are a few of the changes:

Incorrect information about failing updates removed.
Swapped MS Article links were fixed.
Bat file changed to cmd file.
KbList text updated and thread link added.
Wording changes to make descriptions clearer and uniform.
The first post has been completely revamped with new and important information!
There are four new sections.

*How to use, known issues, and the latest uninstall list.*







That is actually a big part of this update. I've received a few PM's asking these questions so I think this will proactively answer them.
Next up is credits. - I'm hoping to have more than two people to add to it though lol
I also want to add a sort of "Having this problem? Well here's the solution!" section. Except I can't call it an FAQ, because they are problems you didn't know you had until you looked.








Like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1572731/batch-uninstall-hide-windows-updates-forced-win10-telemetry/0_100#post_24410330

*AND NOW! FOR MY LATEST DISCOVERY!* I am actually, _an idiot._

Yes. That's right. I did something so stupid, that only a complete idiot would be able to do it and _not realize what he'd done._

I ran this DISM command in attempt to slim down my WinSxS folder as much as I possibly could. I ran it even though there was a warning RIGHT BELOW IT with a nice yellow warning symbol to catch my attention about what would happen if I ran it.

Code:



Code:


Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase

Quote:


> *Warning*
> 
> All existing service packs and updates cannot be uninstalled after this command is completed. This will not block the uninstallation of future service packs or updates.


Existing updates cannot be uninstalled after this command is completed.









I ran it after I had run this script, but BEFORE I had revamped the list of updates to remove...

And that is my stupid story of how KB2976978 became impossible to uninstall.










Don't suppose there's any way to fix this?

EDIT: _Besides_ a reinstall.


----------



## cookieboyeli

*Version 3.2 released!*

This is a MAJOR kbList.txt update.
Here are some of the changes:

*11 KBs added to the list*








Updates reordered by KB ID.
Descriptions updated and typos fixed.
Other minor formatting changes.
An "Other recommendations" category has been added to the first post. Check it out!

Just to note, there were several updates considered for removal which did not make the cut. They're still open for discussion though and I'd like your opinions and feedback on them.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2999226 As far as I understand this lets you run specifically Windows 10 metro apps on 8.1 and 7 or something like that. ??
I seem to have lost the others....







Sorry!

AFAIK this is now the most complete list, and one of the only fully researched and sourced* ones out there! I am the QC.








*Yes, some do not have sources because M$ wiped their existence off the planet.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Thanks for a much-needed service







You're doing good work here


----------



## Spacedinvader

Had to do KB2952664 manually, it failed twice for whatever reason. Thanks for the tool tho







+rep


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Thanks for a much-needed service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing good work here


Thanks!







Though Agawthrop has done more than me for this project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Had to do KB2952664 manually, it failed twice for whatever reason. Thanks for the tool tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Yea that happens for some reason. We can't figure it out so far. Though this update has been reported to be a bit buggy, not showing up or installing correctly.


----------



## Spacedinvader

do the telmetry services stay after removing wudates? I disbled them anyway....just wondering...does disabling them work?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> do the telmetry services stay after removing wudates? I disbled them anyway....just wondering...does disabling them work?


There's telemetry (though MUCH lesser) built into Windows 7&8 before these updates, so yes you must disable it in menu too! I am going to be adding a short picture guide for this as well. At the moment this is not a complete solution to disable all telemetry and CEIP, but at least it puts things back how they were before Windows 10.

You should run spybot anti-beacon which I added and linked to in the 1st post under Other recommendations. This might set all those menu switches to off in the registry, see if they are on then run the tool and check again. I don't know if the registry change affects the UI switch or if the UI switches can only be safely controlled from the UI (not likely but I don't know for sure).

There are many facets to disabling telemetry. Even after you use this tool which looks like it does everything, you've still got updates to deal with of course, but also the actual servers WIndows phone's home too aren't blocked, and if you block them VIA the hosts file Windows only _pretends_ they're blocked by throwing error messages but it's actually still transmitting unhindered. At least that's the case with Windows 10. I doubt 7 & 8 have gotten that bad, and if they have it's through updates which you've just removed so using the hosts file to block servers shouldn't be an issue for 7 & 8. I'm not 100% sure that 7 & 8 actually do respect these menu settings though. I have no reason to believe they don't and I've heard nothing indicating they ignore it, but I have not verified this myself. I'll be honest, I can't make heads or tales of wireshark. Way too much new info going over my head there. I'll work on learning that so I can diagnose these things manually myself.


----------



## Tito1989

Just thank you!
i think the best way is do clean install and mark for dont install automaticaly updates, use the tool to hide all problem updates, and install the remanescent updates before.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I ran your script. It's been sitting on "Searching for pending updates" for about 10 minutes and appears to be stuck. Svchost.exe is using up 100% of one core, and is using 1.6GB of RAM. I only had one update that was uninstalled, KB3021917. The last thing in the log is "Hiding Updates..."


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I ran your script. It's been sitting on "Searching for pending updates" for about 10 minutes and appears to be stuck. Svchost.exe is using up 100% of one core, and is using 1.6GB of RAM. I only had one update that was uninstalled, KB3021917. The last thing in the log is "Hiding Updates..."


I did notice that the hiding updates function hasn't been working normally this month, I think MS must have patched something internally that's causing that. Almost no updates are hiding correctly for me on multiple machines. I don't think your issue is something caused by the script, but rather corruption of some system files relating to windows update. It happens a lot more than you'd think.

Can you try running the Windows Update Diagnostic first, then reboot and run these?

Code:



Code:


sfc /scannow

Code:



Code:


Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup

Try the script again with Process Explorer running so if the script hangs the same way you'll at least be able to see specifically WHAT svchost.exe actually is (since it is many, many things). Screenshot if you can.







I have been able to get the script "unstuck" by hiding all updates, unhiding all updates and checking again. This gets rid of multiples too that can crop up.

If that still doesn't fix it and your boot drive is an HDD not an SSD then run

Code:



Code:


chkdsk /F /R

if none of that fixes it I'll be surprised. But if that's the case it's almost certainly the script's fault and something has broken! (It's probably a little broken anyway.







)

Calling @agawthrop! Us mortals require your assistance.









Also, I tried to add it myself but couldn't get it to work, is it possible you have it say "No updates were uninstalled" if none were? Now if you go through the whole list and nothing is uninstalled it still says "updates were uninstalled." It's basically a grammar thing. Some outcomes have incorrect outputs.

Code:



Code:


Dim numUpdates
numUpdates = Ubound(kbArray) + 1
'Loop through each KB in list and uninstall if installed
Dim iFail
iFail = 0
Log ("Uninstalling " & numUpdates & " Updates..."),True
For Each kbID in kbArray
        If Not uninstallKb(kbID) Then
                iFail = iFail + 1
        End If
Next
If iFail > 0 Then
        Dim numSuccess
        numSuccess = numUpdates - iFail
        Log (numSuccess & " updates have been uninstalled."),True
        Log (iFail & " updates failed to uninstall."),True
Else
        Log ("All updates have been uninstalled."),True
End If

EDIT: Sorry for the edits, I don't think ahead.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I did notice that the hiding updates function hasn't been working normally this month, I think MS must have patched something internally that's causing that. Almost no updates are hiding correctly for me on multiple machines. I don't think your issue is something caused by the script, but rather corruption of some system files relating to windows update. It happens a lot more than you'd think.
> 
> Can you try running the Windows Update Diagnostic first, then reboot and run these?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sfc /scannow
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup
> 
> Try the script again with Process Explorer running so if the script hangs the same way you'll at least be able to see specifically WHAT svchost.exe actually is (since it is many, many things). Screenshot if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been able to get the script "unstuck" by hiding all updates, unhiding all updates and checking again. This gets rid of multiples too that can crop up.
> 
> If that still doesn't fix it and your boot drive is an HDD not an SSD then run
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> chkdsk /F /R
> 
> if none of that fixes it I'll be surprised. But if that's the case it's almost certainly the script's fault and something has broken! (It's probably a little broken anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Calling @agawthrop! Us mortals require your assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I tried to add it myself but couldn't get it to work, is it possible you have it say "No updates were uninstalled" if none were? Now if you go through the whole list and nothing is uninstalled it still says "updates were uninstalled." It's basically a grammar thing. Some outcomes have incorrect outputs.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dim numUpdates
> numUpdates = Ubound(kbArray) + 1
> 'Loop through each KB in list and uninstall if installed
> Dim iFail
> iFail = 0
> Log ("Uninstalling " & numUpdates & " Updates..."),True
> For Each kbID in kbArray
> If Not uninstallKb(kbID) Then
> iFail = iFail + 1
> End If
> Next
> If iFail > 0 Then
> Dim numSuccess
> numSuccess = numUpdates - iFail
> Log (numSuccess & " updates have been uninstalled."),True
> Log (iFail & " updates failed to uninstall."),True
> Else
> Log ("All updates have been uninstalled."),True
> End If
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for the edits, I don't think ahead.


Yea I can make an adjustment for that. It'll be later today before I can get to it though.

As for the hiding updates issue. Are you only having trouble hiding them with the script, or is it anytime you try to hide them it has issues?


----------



## cookieboyeli

The script only. For some reason it missed (almost?) all of them. I had to manually hide 12 or so from optional and recommended even after deselecting those options. I made sure nothing was broken to cause that either.


----------



## agawthrop

I think I may have fixed the issue of it saying all updates uninstalled vs some updates uninstalled. Most of my logic was there, but I believe a piece was missing. Again, I have no way to test from my home PC, but I'm sure you all will let me know. The updated version is attached.

As for the hiding updates not working, I cannot find anything on it. Unless Microsoft changed something unbeknownst to the rest of the world, I'm not sure what's going on.

UninstallUpdatesv3.3.zip 5k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> I think I may have fixed the issue of it saying all updates uninstalled vs some updates uninstalled. Most of my logic was there, but I believe a piece was missing. Again, I have no way to test from my home PC, but I'm sure you all will let me know. The updated version is attached.
> 
> As for the hiding updates not working, I cannot find anything on it. Unless Microsoft changed something unbeknownst to the rest of the world, I'm not sure what's going on.
> 
> UninstallUpdatesv3.3.zip 5k .zip file


Maybe I'm a stickler, but not all of the updates failed to uninstall, only 5/31 did. So it might be better to say 5/31 updates failed to uninstall. Since the others are not failing to uninstall, but are already uninstalled (yay not failure!), you could follow up with "26/31 updates are already uninstalled."

Hiding updates has the exact same missing logic too. (Yes, I must certainly be a _stickler_...)

Can we perhaps pretend this was named v3.3b or something? I'd like to continue on with v3.3b2, v3.3b3, etc until this set of revisions is finished so as not to explode the version number.

Code:



Code:


Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log - 10/19/2015 11:52:57 PM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB971033  - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971033  - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7] - Causes Windows to deactivate legitimate licences under certain circumstances.
KB2454826 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2454826 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to improve graphic performance, yet often causes crashes and BSODs.
KB2505438 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2505438 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to fix performance issues, yet often breaks fonts.
KB2902907 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1MftRyG - [MS Removed] - KB2902907 Patch ID previously used as a buggy WinXP MSE installer. Unanimously uninstalled.
KB2922324 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [MS Removed] - Installed alongside telemetry updates. Pulled by MS.
KB2952664 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2952664 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1] - Ease upgrade experience to the latest version of Windows.
KB2976978 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2976978 - [Telemetry] [Win8/8.1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB2976987 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] Update related to the 3035583 Get Windows X program.
KB2977759 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2977759 - [Telemetry] [Win7] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB2990214 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990214 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
KB3012973 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1X8u9K4 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Windows X program.
KB3014460 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1LR8BJS - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
KB3015249 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
KB3021917 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3021917 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3022345 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3022345 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2012R2] Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. Replaced by KB3068708.
KB3035583 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3035583 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Windows X program. Unintentionally creates UAC backdoor.
KB3044374 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3044374 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Enables you to upgrade to Win10.
KB3046480 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3046480 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Determines whether to migrate .NET 1.1 with upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3050265 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050265 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3050267 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050267 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3065987 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065987 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. July 2015.
KB3065988 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065988 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client July 2015.
KB3068708 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3068708 - [Telemetry] [Win7/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3075249 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075249 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
KB3075851 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075851 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. August 2015
KB3075853 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075853 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. August 2015.
KB3080149 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080149 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Updates CEIP diagnostics and telemetry match Win10.
KB3083324 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083324 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. September 2015.
KB3083325 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083325 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. September 2015.
KB3083710 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083710 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. October 2015.
KB3083711 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083711 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. October 2015.
Uninstalling 31 Updates...
Update KB971033  is not installed.
Update KB2454826 is not installed.
Update KB2505438 is not installed.
Update KB2902907 is not installed.
Update KB2922324 is not installed.
Update KB2952664 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB2976978...Failed.
Update KB2976987 is not installed.
Update KB2977759 is not installed.
Update KB2990214 is not installed.
Update KB3012973 is not installed.
Update KB3014460 is not installed.
Update KB3015249 is not installed.
Update KB3021917 is not installed.
Update KB3022345 is not installed.
Update KB3035583 is not installed.
Update KB3044374 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3046480...Failed.
Update KB3050265 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3050267...Failed.
Update KB3065987 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3065988...Failed.
Update KB3068708 is not installed.
Update KB3075249 is not installed.
Update KB3075851 is not installed.
Update KB3075853 is not installed.
Update KB3080149 is not installed.
Update KB3083324 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3083325...Failed.
Update KB3083710 is not installed.
Update KB3083711 is not installed.
0 updates have been uninstalled.
31 updates failed to uninstall.
Hiding Updates...
Found 8 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB971033 ...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2454826...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2505438...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2902907...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2922324...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2952664...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2976978...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB2976987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2977759...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2990214...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3012973...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3014460...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3015249...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3021917...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3022345...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3035583...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3044374...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3046480...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3050265...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3050267...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3065987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3065988...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3068708...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075249...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3075851...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075853...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3080149...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3083324...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3083325...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3083710...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3083711...Already hidden.
Updates have been hidden.
End Log - 10/19/2015 11:54:28 PM

By the way, these are failing because of my /resetbase accident. All other updates are hidden, but I will unhide them all to test again shortly.

Tiny nitpick: Log generates 3 blank lines at the end.


----------



## agawthrop

Try this and see what happens.

UninstallUpdatesv3.3.2.zip 5k .zip file


Also, I used 3.3.2 instead of 3.3b2 as I'd like to stick with typical versioning.

Edit:This is actually a pretty heavy change to the underlying code, so if it's successful we may want to make the jump to 3.4 (maybe even 4?).


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Try this and see what happens.
> 
> UninstallUpdatesv3.3.2.zip 5k .zip file
> 
> 
> Also, I used 3.3.2 instead of 3.3b2 as I'd like to stick with typical versioning.
> 
> Edit:This is actually a pretty heavy change to the underlying code, so if it's successful we may want to make the jump to 3.4 (maybe even 4?).


Sorry about not getting back to you quickly! I clicked reddit.com to "check my messages" and... and... now it's past 4am! Give my time back you wicked machine!!!









When I suggested that, I was just under the impression it was a "tweak". I should know by now not to argue with the programmer.









Bad news!

Catastrophic failure! *kaboom*

Actually I think it's just a tiny syntax error, but I can't spot it. You missed a space on line 46 saying "ElseIf" instead of "Else If". But that did not fix it.

But equally as important is the fact that the log did not say anything or even update at all. Do you think it would be best if the log initialized first or if not, then as soon as possible? Also, you named it 3.3b on the inside and 3.3.2 on the outside. You're doing this on purpose just to make me twitch aren't you?









EDIT: Wow, I'm looking at the vbs and I must say you sure did a lot! This is going to be totally v4.0 worthy. Not that I have any say.









EDIT: It's probably this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23251045/microsoft-vbscript-compilation-error-expected-end-of-statement but I still don't understand enough to fix it so I can test now...

Yea it's too complex for me to fix. I'm trying to follow along but I'd need to read a rather large book or two first...
Quote:


> VBScript (as opposed to VBA or other dialects) does not support typed Dims. So
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dim dbs         As DAO.Database
> Dim DbFullNAme  As String
> 
> need to be
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Dim dbs
> Dim DbFullNAme
> 
> VBscript has no native OpenDatabase() function. You need to use ADO to connect to your Access 'database'. First create a connection
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Set dbs = CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
> 
> Then determine the connection string and
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> dbs.Open cs


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Sorry about not getting back to you quickly! I clicked reddit.com to "check my messages" and... and... now it's past 4am! Give my time back you wicked machine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I suggested that, I was just under the impression it was a "tweak". I should know by now not to argue with the programmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news!
> Catastrophic failure! *kaboom*
> 
> Actually I think it's just a tiny syntax error, but I can't spot it. You missed a space on line 46 saying "ElseIf" instead of "Else If". But that did not fix it.
> 
> But equally as important is the fact that the log did not say anything or even update at all. Do you think it would be best if the log initialized first or if not, then as soon as possible? Also, you named it 3.3b on the inside and 3.3.2 on the outside. You're doing this on purpose just to make me twitch aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wow, I'm looking at the vbs and I must say you sure did a lot! This is going to be totally v4.0 worthy. Not that I have any say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's probably this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23251045/microsoft-vbscript-compilation-error-expected-end-of-statement but I still don't understand enough to fix it so I can test now...
> 
> Yea it's too complex for me to fix. I'm trying to follow along but I'd need to read a rather large book or two first...


Okay, so I was able to fix the issue and actually test it at work this morning. I made a few more tweaks for formatting, etc. Also tweaked the .cmd for some text changes and added a comment regarding debugging. Let me know if it works for you!

In VBScript Elseif is the proper syntax, no space needed.
As for the 3.3.b inside the zipped file. I made the decision to go 3.3.2 after I had zipped it up!
You were on point with part of the error, but there was another one further down in the code after I fixed the dim issue.

UninstallUpdatesv4.0.zip 5k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Sorry about not getting back to you quickly! I clicked reddit.com to "check my messages" and... and... now it's past 4am! Give my time back you wicked machine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I suggested that, I was just under the impression it was a "tweak". I should know by now not to argue with the programmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news!
> Catastrophic failure! *kaboom*
> 
> Actually I think it's just a tiny syntax error, but I can't spot it. You missed a space on line 46 saying "ElseIf" instead of "Else If". But that did not fix it.
> 
> But equally as important is the fact that the log did not say anything or even update at all. Do you think it would be best if the log initialized first or if not, then as soon as possible? Also, you named it 3.3b on the inside and 3.3.2 on the outside. You're doing this on purpose just to make me twitch aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wow, I'm looking at the vbs and I must say you sure did a lot! This is going to be totally v4.0 worthy. Not that I have any say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It's probably this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23251045/microsoft-vbscript-compilation-error-expected-end-of-statement but I still don't understand enough to fix it so I can test now...
> 
> Yea it's too complex for me to fix. I'm trying to follow along but I'd need to read a rather large book or two first...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I was able to fix the issue and actually test it at work this morning. I made a few more tweaks for formatting, etc. Also tweaked the .cmd for some text changes and added a comment regarding debugging. Let me know if it works for you!
> 
> In VBScript Elseif is the proper syntax, no space needed.
> As for the 3.3.b inside the zipped file. I made the decision to go 3.3.2 after I had zipped it up!
> You were on point with part of the error, but there was another one further down in the code after I fixed the dim issue.
> 
> UninstallUpdatesv4.0.zip 5k .zip file
Click to expand...

I should be sleeping 4 hours ago but... I'm not!







I just assumed the Elseif was supposed to go apart because all the others did. Huh.

I knew what it was going to do but seeing it run is just so satisfying.







I love that count and status readout. (Yes that was a bad rhyme and I did it on purpose).

Oh sweet! I see it's adding in my descriptions! Jeez now I can't put puns in them. What a bummer. haha I should probably quickly clean up the KbList descriptions a bit.... ...done! Now it should look a lot more uniform for those first two uncategorized/unknown updates and the descriptions are more succinct without losing their "grammatical integrity".
This is really great, you even got rid of those blank lines at the end of the log. Stellar work. This is working really well. I'm going to upload it before I think of any ways to mess it up. Do you want to do the changelog this time around?

Also, should I write KB when I'm just mentioning "MS KBs" or should I write it "Kb", or perhaps even "kb" unless it's starting a sentence. What about if I write KBID? Should that be "KbID" or "KB ID"?







I changed my KB to Kb in the text file and my KB ID to Kb ID. Ok, that's enough. I'm going to sleep.

Or should that be: _OK?_


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I should be sleeping 4 hours ago but... I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just assumed the Elseif was supposed to go apart because all the others did. Huh.
> 
> I knew what it was going to do but seeing it run is just so satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that count and status readout. (Yes that was a bad rhyme and I did it on purpose).
> 
> Oh sweet! I see it's adding in my descriptions! Jeez now I can't put puns in them. What a bummer. haha I should probably quickly clean up the KbList descriptions a bit.... ...done! Now it should look a lot more uniform for those first two uncategorized/unknown updates and the descriptions are more succinct without losing their "grammatical integrity".
> This is really great, you even got rid of those blank lines at the end of the log. Stellar work. This is working really well. I'm going to upload it before I think of any ways to mess it up. Do you want to do the changelog this time around?
> 
> Also, should I write KB when I'm just mentioning "MS KBs" or should I write it "Kb", or perhaps even "kb" unless it's starting a sentence. What about if I write KBID? Should that be "KbID" or "KB ID"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my KB to Kb in the text file and my KB ID to Kb ID. Ok, that's enough. I'm going to sleep.
> 
> Or should that be: _OK?_


I don't believe there were any other Elseif's in the code? There are a lot of Else's, but not elseif's, but oh well!

Glad to hear it's working as expected now.
What do you mean it's adding your descriptions?
The blank lines at the end of the log were a result of me trying to find a way to keep the last 3-5 runs in the log file and then wipe out the rest. Couldn't figure that out, but forgot to take the spaces out of the code.

I could do a changelog, may even add a header section to the .cmd and the .vbs to include the version and reference to the change log. The change log could take me a bit to get finished, and then I'll only be doing the coding portion of changes, I'll let you add the changes related to anything you've done (grammer, kb additions, etc).

As for the KB, I use KB in text, but Kb in code for consistency. You can use it however you like.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I should be sleeping 4 hours ago but... I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just assumed the Elseif was supposed to go apart because all the others did. Huh.
> 
> I knew what it was going to do but seeing it run is just so satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that count and status readout. (Yes that was a bad rhyme and I did it on purpose).
> 
> Oh sweet! I see it's adding in my descriptions! Jeez now I can't put puns in them. What a bummer. haha I should probably quickly clean up the KbList descriptions a bit.... ...done! Now it should look a lot more uniform for those first two uncategorized/unknown updates and the descriptions are more succinct without losing their "grammatical integrity".
> This is really great, you even got rid of those blank lines at the end of the log. Stellar work. This is working really well. I'm going to upload it before I think of any ways to mess it up. Do you want to do the changelog this time around?
> 
> Also, should I write KB when I'm just mentioning "MS KBs" or should I write it "Kb", or perhaps even "kb" unless it's starting a sentence. What about if I write KBID? Should that be "KbID" or "KB ID"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed my KB to Kb in the text file and my KB ID to Kb ID. Ok, that's enough. I'm going to sleep.
> 
> Or should that be: _OK?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there were any other Elseif's in the code? There are a lot of Else's, but not elseif's, but oh well!
> 
> Glad to hear it's working as expected now.
> What do you mean it's adding your descriptions?
> The blank lines at the end of the log were a result of me trying to find a way to keep the last 3-5 runs in the log file and then wipe out the rest. Couldn't figure that out, but forgot to take the spaces out of the code.
> 
> I could do a changelog, may even add a header section to the .cmd and the .vbs to include the version and reference to the change log. The change log could take me a bit to get finished, and then I'll only be doing the coding portion of changes, I'll let you add the changes related to anything you've done (grammer, kb additions, etc).
> 
> As for the KB, I use KB in text, but Kb in code for consistency. You can use it however you like.
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I meant about there being only one elseif and the rest else if's.

I think I saw your log and assumed it was generated by a system uninstalling updates, to which this was the output:

Code:



Code:


Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log - 10/20/2015 8:54:03 AM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB2902905 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1MftRyG - [MS Removed] - KB2902907 Patch ID previously used as a buggy WinXP MSE installer. Unanimously uninstalled.
KB2922325 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [MS Removed] - Installed alongside telemetry updates. Pulled by MS.
Uninstalling 2 Updates...
Update KB2902905 is not installed.
Update KB2922325 is not installed.
0/2 updates have been uninstalled.
2/2 updates were previously uninstalled.
0/2 updates failed to uninstall.
Hiding Updates...
Found 11 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB2902905...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2922325...No Such Update Found
0/2 updates have been hidden.
0/2 updates were previously hidden.
2/2 updates were not found.
0/2 updates failed to be hidden.
End Log - 10/20/2015 8:55:26 AM

I just realized though that it's just adding the KBs from KbList.txt to the top of the log and not after every Kb attempt. I'm tired.

Yea since I don't know exactly what you did in english I can't exactly do a changelog. haha No need for anything fancy, just some bullet points like I did last time.

I uploaded v4.0 to the OP and put it in my sig. BTW was the naming scheme change intentional dropping the win and calling it UninstallUpdatesv4.0? I kind of like it better this way. Cleaner. I do wonder about spaces though. Programmers seem not to use spaces but instead use - or _ orcruncheverythingtogether. Strange people.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yes that's what I meant about there being only one elseif and the rest else if's.
> 
> I think I saw your log and assumed it was generated by a system uninstalling updates, to which this was the output:
> 
> I just realized though that it's just adding the KBs from KbList.txt to the top of the log and not after every Kb attempt. I'm tired.
> 
> Yea since I don't know exactly what you did in english I can't exactly do a changelog. haha No need for anything fancy, just some bullet points like I did last time.
> 
> I uploaded v4.0 to the OP and put it in my sig. BTW was the naming scheme change intentional dropping the win and calling it UninstallUpdatesv4.0? I kind of like it better this way. Cleaner. I do wonder about spaces though. Programmers seem not to use spaces but instead use - or _ orcruncheverythingtogether. Strange people.


Gotcha. Yea the log should've been doing that all along, oh well, it's working now!

I'll work on the change log.

As for the naming, yep that was unintentionally dropped, but I agree it works better this way. Programmers avoid spaces, especially in naming conventions, because spaces can wreak all kinds of havoc (well at least they use too).


----------



## Quantum Reality

So is this usable on a clean install of Windows 7 or should I just copy/paste the list somewhere and manually hide all the updates before then going around and around on the merry-go-round?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> So is this usable on a clean install of Windows 7 or should I just copy/paste the list somewhere and manually hide all the updates before then going around and around on the merry-go-round?


Search for updates, run script. Double check as we aren't 100% sure they hide correctly, then install the remaining. After each round of updates do this. It;s SOOOO much easier to use an ISO with the updates already integrated though. Murphy78 has does some great work, not preactivated or anything like that, you need to activate it with a legit key. He makes one monthly with the latest updates, hits about 2-7 days after patch tuesday or 2-3 days after the WIndows 8 rollup.


----------



## agawthrop

Change log v3.2 to v4.0

Rewrote logic for tracking successes and failures during uninstall and hiding functions.
Changed logging for successes and failures during uninstall and hiding functions.
Additional grammatical corrections and comments added


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Search for updates, run script. Double check as we aren't 100% sure they hide correctly, then install the remaining. After each round of updates do this. It;s SOOOO much easier to use an ISO with the updates already integrated though. Murphy78 has does some great work, not preactivated or anything like that, you need to activate it with a legit key. He makes one monthly with the latest updates, hits about 2-7 days after patch tuesday or 2-3 days after the WIndows 8 rollup.


Where do we find these ISO's?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Search for updates, run script. Double check as we aren't 100% sure they hide correctly, then install the remaining. After each round of updates do this. It;s SOOOO much easier to use an ISO with the updates already integrated though. Murphy78 has does some great work, not preactivated or anything like that, you need to activate it with a legit key. He makes one monthly with the latest updates, hits about 2-7 days after patch tuesday or 2-3 days after the WIndows 8 rollup.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do we find these ISO's?
Click to expand...

Where you'd get any other "unofficial" Microsoft ISO. Looks like Murphy78 is due to release the Windows 7 October update in the next day or two.

I can't even count how many hours and how much trouble I've saved with his ISO's. They're essential.


----------



## latelesley

@cookieboyeli
@agawthrop
I just wanted to say thank you to you guys for making this tool, it's far easier than look through for each individual update. It's making it so much easier to sort out friends and families machines. You are awesome!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latelesley*
> 
> @cookieboyeli
> @agawthrop
> I just wanted to say thank you to you guys for making this tool, it's far easier than look through for each individual update. It's making it so much easier to sort out friends and families machines. You are awesome!










Your welcome! I saw it was tedious and there was no "neat" solution that was just click and run. After uninstalling a couple missed ones and hiding 20+ updates manually on two computers I was a little irritated and decided if other people can throw together these half complete ragtag solutions, I can do it a lot better!
Then agawthrop took an interest and made adding new updates less of a hassle too. Now with version 4 there's a lot more feedback from the program about what it's done, so you don't have to double check everything.







I wonder where we'll go next!


----------



## latelesley

Well, you two definitely solved a problem. TBH it is bad that we've had to resort to taking out legitimate update from MS to protect our privacy. And I'm glad there's interested guys like yourself who do a lot of hard work, finding the relevant updates to remove, and writing tools to rip them out. I just thought you two should know that some of us are finding it very helpful, and really appreciate your work. Thank you both.


----------



## agawthrop

Glad we could help!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hello,

I tried running the tool and I got an error when running it, please check below:



I manually checked all the KBs using the attached .txt file and saw 4 on the list that I had to remove. It was a pain in the butt to do it, but worth it!









Anyway, How do I get rid of the error, what am I doing wrong? I also don't have auto update set to update automatically at all. It just prompts me for updates and I choose which to download.

Speaking of downloads, here's a list of downloads I was prompted to:

Important:
3042058
3080446
3088195
3093513
3097966

Optional:
2999226
3080079
3095649

Any word on these?

Thanks!


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I tried running the tool and I got an error when running it, please check below:
> 
> 
> 
> I manually checked all the KBs using the attached .txt file and saw 4 on the list that I had to remove. It was a pain in the butt to do it, but worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, How do I get rid of the error, what am I doing wrong? I also don't have auto update set to update automatically at all. It just prompts me for updates and I choose which to download.
> 
> Thanks!


I ran into that error when I extracted the files to a different folder. When I took the option "extract here" it worked fine after it.







(I'm using WinRAR)
Hope it solves your problem.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I ran into that error when I extracted the files to a different folder. When I took the option "extract here" it worked fine after it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm using WinRAR)
> Hope it solves your problem.


I did "Extract Here" from the get go and tried it again. It still gives me the same error!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> I ran into that error when I extracted the files to a different folder. When I took the option "extract here" it worked fine after it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm using WinRAR)
> Hope it solves your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did "Extract Here" from the get go and tried it again. It still gives me the same error!
Click to expand...

7-Zip my friend. It's like Winrar except it's _not_ garbage.








http://www.7-zip.org/download.html get 15.09b x64 or latest beta always.

I use this configuration for speed.




Right click, extract, use right thumb to hit right enter (OK). DONE. For the amount of things I extract it's probably saved me days of my life.








Resize main window to be tiny as well. The rest is a waste. 7-Zip is compatible with everything even ext2,3 & 4.Even RAR5.

BUT if this doesn't solve the issue then @agawthrop I am having a similar issue where the script will not start unless it is on the desktop. No error message though, just instant quit.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> 7-Zip my friend. It's like Winrar except it's _not_ garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.7-zip.org/download.html get 15.09b x64 or latest beta always.
> 
> I use this configuration for speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right click, extract, use right thumb to hit right enter (OK). DONE. For the amount of things I extract it's probably saved me days of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resize main window to be tiny as well. The rest is a waste. 7-Zip is compatible with everything even ext2,3 & 4.Even RAR5.
> 
> BUT if this doesn't solve the issue then @agawthrop I am having a similar issue where the script will not start unless it is on the desktop. No error message though, just instant quit.


I figured it out, I placed it on my desktop and it ran perfectly. Completely forgot to place it on my desktop before running.

EDIT: *After running it, it can't seem to uninstall KB2952664, @agawthrop, you know how to fix this issue?* I tried to uninstall it manually which it did and then hid it, yet I still see it after rebooting on the list of updates installed.


----------



## latelesley

the script seems to pack in if any folder it is placed in has a space in the name - you'll notice it didn't have to full path to the folder in the error. unpack to a folder on the root of the drive, with no spaces in the name, and it'll work like a charm.

@agawthrop @cookieboyeli - Is it possible to put the path in quotes in the programming to avoid this problem? I know in CMD you can put paths in quotes to account for spaces etc, but not so sure about VB scripts.

EDIT : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3458128/vbs-cmd-path-space


----------



## agawthrop

It is indeed an error due to the a folder in the file path having spaces (see what I mean @cookieboyeli!!). I can make that adjustment pretty simply.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I figured it out, I placed it on my desktop and it ran perfectly. Completely forgot to place it on my desktop before running.
> 
> EDIT: *After running it, it can't seem to uninstall KB2952664, @agawthrop, you know how to fix this issue?* I tried to uninstall it manually which it did and then hid it, yet I still see it after rebooting on the list of updates installed.


Not sure, but occasionally you'll have to uninstall an update several times as before it is completely uninstalled?


----------



## agawthrop

Could everyone having issues with not being able to place it anywhere but the desktop give this version a try? Let me know your results.

Note: It cannot be stored on mapped network drives, because the run as admin feature runs the CMD window in its own user context. Mapped drives are user centric, so the admin context does not see the mapped drives.

UninstallUpdatesv4.1.zip 5k .zip file


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Could everyone having issues with not being able to place it anywhere but the desktop give this version a try? Let me know your results.
> 
> Note: It cannot be stored on mapped network drives, because the run as admin feature runs the CMD window in its own user context. Mapped drives are user centric, so the admin context does not see the mapped drives.
> 
> UninstallUpdatesv4.1.zip 5k .zip file


This version worked without putting it in the desktop!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Oh, one other question. Does this program need to be run on an elevated command prompt with Administrator Privileges?


----------



## agawthrop

Yes, it must be run with elevated privileges.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Yes, it must be run with elevated privileges.


There's a way to force this without having to right click > run as admin correct? Many programs do it automatically. They just won't run as a limited user, which is fine for this since you need admin privileges anyway.

https://superuser.com/questions/171917/force-a-program-to-run-without-administrator-privileges-or-uac

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7044985/how-can-i-auto-elevate-my-batch-file-so-that-it-requests-from-uac-administrator

I see what you mean about the spaces! You win agawthrop! (again).









v4.1 is working from any directory! Great!







I'm adding it to the OP.

Also, before you zip it, don't forget to delete the log until it only says:

Code:



Code:


Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log -

Then when you zip it, zip the 4 files, not the folder containing them so there isn't a folder in a folder when it unzips. (Unless there is some programming reason for this too, but I think it's just sloppy)! Bring it on!









*Version 4.1 released!*
This is a minor bugfix update.

Changes since last version:

Bug fixed where the script would only run on the desktop. Note: It cannot be stored on mapped network drives.
First post changes:

Linked a guide for removing pending updates for uninstalled devices, and duplicate updates.

Reminder: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2999226 Is a candidate for removal, but doing so will also remove a big feature it adds. Feedback?

I'm leaning towards adding it since it has bad with the good. In this case it's probably better to throw out the baby with the bathwater. Any objections?


----------



## Bignasty006

For some reason mine isn't doing anything. Cannot find Path Specified.


----------



## Bignasty006

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> There's a way to force this without having to right click > run as admin correct? Many programs do it automatically. They just won't run as a limited user, which is fine for this since you need admin privileges anyway.
> 
> https://superuser.com/questions/171917/force-a-program-to-run-without-administrator-privileges-or-uac
> 
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7044985/how-can-i-auto-elevate-my-batch-file-so-that-it-requests-from-uac-administrator
> 
> I see what you mean about the spaces! You win agawthrop! (again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v4.1 is working from any directory! Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm adding it to the OP.
> 
> Also, before you zip it, don't forget to delete the log until it only says:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Uninstall & Hide Windows Updates Log -
> 
> Then when you zip it, zip the 4 files, not the folder containing them so there isn't a folder in a folder when it unzips. (Unless there is some programming reason for this too, but I think it's just sloppy)! Bring it on!


I had looked at auto elevating. Seems pretty cumbersome, when it's extremely simple to right click runas. I like the powershell method, but it they don't have powershell installed, were right back to square one. I'll look into it a little more, maybe some other options out there.

As for zipping, I can do that. Typically I've just right clicked the folder and used 7zip to create the zip. I"ll just start selecting the files and add them to the zip going forward. As for the log file, I always forget to clear it! You can actually delete all the text, as the script overwrites whatever is there anyway (or at least it's supposed to!).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bignasty006*
> 
> For some reason mine isn't doing anything. Cannot find Path Specified.


Can you provide some more info? When are you getting this message? Screenshots?


----------



## agawthrop

So, the attached v4.2 will self elevate the privileges if just double clicked (you'll see a brief flash of a command prompt window due to the script restarting itself with the privileges). I've also added a small script to install a shortcut to the users desktop if they'd like.

UninstallUpdatesv4.2.zip 15k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So, the attached v4.2 will self elevate the privileges if just double clicked (you'll see a brief flash of a command prompt window due to the script restarting itself with the privileges). I've also added a small script to install a shortcut to the users desktop if they'd like.
> 
> UninstallUpdatesv4.2.zip 15k .zip file











It was all going so well...

Haha I like messing with you agawthrop







this icon is butt ugly though. Not that I could find much better...

This project is really moving along. Your efforts are greatly appreciated.








Added to first post. Would make changelog now but I'm falling asleep.

Hey how about this? http://www.iconarchive.com/show/mega-pack-2-icons-by-ncrow/Uninstall-Tool-icon.html

Quick suggestion for next implementation in next revision, rename uninstall*win*update.vbs&.cmd to match program name. I was also thinking, why don't we call this Batch Update Uninstaller? Because that's what it is, a really nice batch patch update uninstaller. If you want to uninstall other updates it's a quick change of the kblist. I imagine this as a sysadmin's helpful tool.

Batch Update Uninstaller is kind of clunky. It's not catchy like it could be.
Batch Uninstaller?
What about Batch Unpatcher?

Yea I know!! _Back Scratcher!_ The Update Unpatcher!
Our slogan: Need an update _scratched_? Well we've got your back!


----------



## Bignasty006

I'll have to get the screenshot when I get back home.
When I right click and run as admin, the command line shows as it did on my personal PC. On my parents and brother's PC (which had auto updates on), the prompt opens and says something like,
"Stopping and disabling windows update"
"Searching the .vbs file"
"Cannot find path specified"
"Please reboot"

There were a couple of other lines of txt, but I can't remember right off. I'll get that screen shot as soon as I can.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was all going so well...
> 
> Haha I like messing with you agawthrop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this icon is butt ugly though. Not that I could find much better...
> 
> This project is really moving along. Your efforts are greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added to first post. Would make changelog now but I'm falling asleep.
> 
> Hey how about this? http://www.iconarchive.com/show/mega-pack-2-icons-by-ncrow/Uninstall-Tool-icon.html
> 
> Quick suggestion for next implementation in next revision, rename uninstall*win*update.vbs&.cmd to match program name. I was also thinking, why don't we call this Batch Update Uninstaller? Because that's what it is, a really nice batch patch update uninstaller. If you want to uninstall other updates it's a quick change of the kblist. I imagine this as a sysadmin's helpful tool.
> 
> Batch Update Uninstaller is kind of clunky. It's not catchy like it could be.
> Batch Uninstaller?
> What about Batch Unpatcher?
> 
> Yea I know!! _Back Scratcher!_ The Update Unpatcher!
> Our slogan: Need an update _scratched_? Well we've got your back!


Haha, yea the icon is crap, but it was 1:30am and I wanted to get something on there. We could use that one, you decide which icon and send it to me via PM and I'll get it added.

I have no problems changing the name, it will take a little bit though as I'll need to ensure it's changed everywhere.

Batch Update Uninstaller is probably best. It's the most accurate and descriptive name without being extremely wordy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bignasty006*
> 
> I'll have to get the screenshot when I get back home.
> When I right click and run as admin, the command line shows as it did on my personal PC. On my parents and brother's PC (which had auto updates on), the prompt opens and says something like,
> "Stopping and disabling windows update"
> "Searching the .vbs file"
> "Cannot find path specified"
> "Please reboot"
> 
> There were a couple of other lines of txt, but I can't remember right off. I'll get that screen shot as soon as I can.


Please do, I'd like to get it worked out.


----------



## kaistledine

This is sweet , Will try later

Thank you all !
+rep


----------



## Bignasty006

This is what I get on my parent's and brother's computer. I used this tool on my computer a few weeks back. Worked as advertised on my PC.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bignasty006*
> 
> This is what I get on my parent's and brother's computer. I used this tool on my computer a few weeks back. Worked as advertised on my PC.


Can you navigate to C:\Windows\SysWow64 and see if it exists and then if it does see if contains cscript.exe.


----------



## Bignasty006

For some reason mine isn't doing anything. Cannot find Path Specifid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Can you navigate to C:\Windows\SysWow64 and see if it exists and then if it does see if contains cscript.exe.


That directory doesn't exist on either computers. They are 32bit OS is that helps.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bignasty006*
> 
> For some reason mine isn't doing anything. Cannot find Path Specifid.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Can you navigate to C:\Windows\SysWow64 and see if it exists and then if it does see if contains cscript.exe.
> 
> 
> 
> That directory doesn't exist on either computers. They are 32bit OS is that helps.
Click to expand...

Oh. Well that's most likely the problem. Let's see what agawthrop says.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bignasty006*
> 
> For some reason mine isn't doing anything. Cannot find Path Specifid.
> That directory doesn't exist on either computers. They are 32bit OS is that helps.


Definitely the issue. I've tweaked the code so I'll post it below. Download and run it and see if that works. Shouldn't matter now whether or not its 32 or 64 bit.

Version 4.3 Change log:

Eliminated reference to bit specific cscript.exe
Name Change to Batch Update Uninstaller
New icon

BatchUpdateUninstallerv4.3.1.zip 51k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bignasty006*
> 
> For some reason mine isn't doing anything. Cannot find Path Specifid.
> That directory doesn't exist on either computers. They are 32bit OS is that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely the issue. I've tweaked the code so I'll post it below. Download and run it and see if that works. Shouldn't matter now whether or not its 32 or 64 bit.
> 
> Version 4.3 Change log:
> 
> Eliminated reference to bit specific cscript.exe
> Name Change to Batch Update Uninstaller
> New icon
> 
> BatchUpdateUninstallerv4.3.zip 51k .zip file
Click to expand...

After searching a bit more for a different icon I can't find a better fit so it looks like this is it. I got an error before the logging could initialize though.


Notice any leftover naming schemes?


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> After searching a bit more for a different icon I can't find a better fit so it looks like this is it. I got an error before the logging could initialize though.
> 
> 
> Notice any leftover naming schemes?


That's exactly what the issue was....

BatchUpdateUninstallerv4.3.1.zip 51k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> After searching a bit more for a different icon I can't find a better fit so it looks like this is it. I got an error before the logging could initialize though.
> 
> 
> Notice any leftover naming schemes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the issue was....
> 
> BatchUpdateUninstallerv4.3.1.zip 51k .zip file
Click to expand...

Yup, working now.









I didn't check to see if you used the icon I posted or not before. Can we actually use this one? It's a lot cleaner. I want to make sure it's compatible with large icons as well so high DPI users and large icon users can have a nice looking icon too.
http://www.iconarchive.com/show/mega-pack-2-icons-by-ncrow/Uninstall-Tool-icon.html
(Is there any to use PNG or must we use ICO? ICO is huge!)

I also just realized the wording on failed updates is incorrect. If updates fail it still says they have been uninstalled.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Batch Update Uninstaller Log - 10/25/2015 2:34:33 AM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB971033  - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971033  - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7] - Causes Windows to deactivate legitimate licences under certain circumstances.
KB2454826 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2454826 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to improve graphic performance, yet often causes crashes and BSODs.
KB2505438 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2505438 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to fix performance issues, yet often breaks fonts.
KB2902907 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1MftRyG - [MS Pulled] [Unknown] - KbID previously used as a buggy WinXP MSE installer. Associated with telemetry updates, unanimously uninstalled.
KB2922324 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [MS Pulled] [Win7/8.1?] - Installed alongside telemetry updates. Pulled by MS.
KB2952664 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2952664 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1] - Ease upgrade experience to the latest version of Windows.
KB2976978 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2976978 - [Telemetry] [Win8/8.1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB2976987 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] Update related to the 3035583 Get Windows X program.
KB2977759 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2977759 - [Telemetry] [Win7] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB2990214 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990214 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
KB3012973 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1X8u9K4 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Windows X program.
KB3014460 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1LR8BJS - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
KB3015249 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
KB3021917 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3021917 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3022345 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3022345 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2012R2] Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. Replaced by KB3068708.
KB3035583 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3035583 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Windows X program. Unintentionally creates UAC backdoor.
KB3044374 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3044374 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Enables you to upgrade to Win10.
KB3046480 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3046480 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Determines whether to migrate .NET 1.1 with upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3050265 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050265 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3050267 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050267 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3065987 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065987 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. July 2015.
KB3065988 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065988 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client July 2015.
KB3068708 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3068708 - [Telemetry] [Win7/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3075249 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075249 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
KB3075851 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075851 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. August 2015
KB3075853 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075853 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. August 2015.
KB3080149 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080149 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Updates CEIP diagnostics and telemetry match Win10.
KB3083324 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083324 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. September 2015.
KB3083325 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083325 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. September 2015.
KB3083710 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083710 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. October 2015.
KB3083711 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083711 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. October 2015.
Uninstalling 31 Updates...
Update KB971033  is not installed.
Update KB2454826 is not installed.
Update KB2505438 is not installed.
Update KB2902907 is not installed.
Update KB2922324 is not installed.
Update KB2952664 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB2976978...Failed.
Update KB2976987 is not installed.
Update KB2977759 is not installed.
Update KB2990214 is not installed.
Update KB3012973 is not installed.
Update KB3014460 is not installed.
Update KB3015249 is not installed.
Update KB3021917 is not installed.
Update KB3022345 is not installed.
Update KB3035583 is not installed.
Update KB3044374 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3046480...Failed.
Update KB3050265 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3050267...Failed.
Update KB3065987 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3065988...Failed.
Update KB3068708 is not installed.
Update KB3075249 is not installed.
Update KB3075851 is not installed.
Update KB3075853 is not installed.
Update KB3080149 is not installed.
Update KB3083324 is not installed.
Uninstalling KB3083325...Failed.
Update KB3083710 is not installed.
Update KB3083711 is not installed.
26/31 updates were previously uninstalled.
5/31 updates have been uninstalled.
Hiding Updates...
Found 15 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB971033 ...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2454826...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2505438...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2902907...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2922324...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2952664...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2976978...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB2976987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2977759...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB2990214...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3012973...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3014460...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3015249...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3021917...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3022345...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3035583...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3044374...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3046480...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3050265...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3050267...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3065987...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3065988...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3068708...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075249...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3075851...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3075853...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3080149...Already hidden.
Searching pending updates for KB3083324...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3083325...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3083710...No Such Update Found
Searching pending updates for KB3083711...Already hidden.
6/31 updates were previously hidden.
25/31 updates were not found.
0/31 updates have been hidden.
End Log - 10/25/2015 2:36:47 AM





EDIT: (When I don't read I post incorrect things







).
The script ran but didn't hide two updates.
This is already a known issue, but perhaps it can still be solved with new information.

I noticed they're recommended updates listed in the optional section. (The slanted ones). I checked all the others, they're fine to install.



The only thing I can really think of is the fact that these updates have been REISSUED recently. At one point I had two of the same update listed, though with different sizes, release dates, and priorities. These two updates USED TO be optional, but were rereleased as RECOMMENDED in October. (May have been September).

Does hiding updates work the same no matter the category or status of it? I think there are some combinations where it doesn't which is why we are seeing these particular unusual updates not hiding.


----------



## ASUSfreak

And that's why i want tolearn SOFTware as I build stuff and know "everything" from HARDware...

Damn I'm jealous









Anyway I started a theread a few weeks ago about asking stuff like this:
1) can someone make a .exe to do this automatically








2) if not, anyone has Win 7 with KB's uninstalled (like V-Lite stuff)

So this thread answered BOTH! (tho not sure where to findt Murphy86 or whatever ISO's)

Great stuff guys!

BUT worst case scenarion? Can it cause PC not to boot or run into trouble or something? (as I did format C 3 weeks ago







)

EDIT: OP, shall I install your Post 1 4.2 version, or the 4.3.1 version in latest post?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> And that's why i want tolearn SOFTware as I build stuff and know "everything" from HARDware...
> 
> Damn I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I started a theread a few weeks ago about asking stuff like this:
> 1) can someone make a .exe to do this automatically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) if not, anyone has Win 7 with KB's uninstalled (like V-Lite stuff)
> 
> So this thread answered BOTH! (tho not sure where to findt Murphy86 or whatever ISO's)
> 
> Great stuff guys!
> 
> BUT worst case scenarion? Can it cause PC not to boot or run into trouble or something? (as I did format C 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: OP, shall I install your Post 1 4.2 version, or the 4.3.1 version in latest post?


Sorry, got distracted! I'll add 4.3.1 to the first post and my sig.

Alright alright.

You can find Murphy78 on thepiratebay(dot)se or kickass(dot)to. Just search his name and you will find his profile with ISOs. All the updates are preintegrated, and I think he leaves out the Get WIndows X update 3035583 or possibly some more. He doesn't modify anything else otherwise, just makes sure the ISO is packaged properly. His work comes across very "official". They're sourced from MSDN ISO's and are just like them except up to date. Simple. No funny business, it still requires you activate it yourself with a legit key just like any other WIndows MSDN official ISO. Technically that breaks the MS EULA, but so does messing with their telemetry.








*I am not responsible for any viruses or malware you get on either of these sites by not running adblock plus. It's common sense at this point. I'm also not responsible for any questionable, objectionable, and/or illegal _links_ you find to content on either of these sites.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yup, working now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't check to see if you used the icon I posted or not before. Can we actually use this one? It's a lot cleaner. I want to make sure it's compatible with large icons as well so high DPI users and large icon users can have a nice looking icon too.
> http://www.iconarchive.com/show/mega-pack-2-icons-by-ncrow/Uninstall-Tool-icon.html
> (Is there any to use PNG or must we use ICO? ICO is huge!)
> 
> I also just realized the wording on failed updates is incorrect. If updates fail it still says they have been uninstalled.
> 
> EDIT: (When I don't read I post incorrect things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> The script ran but didn't hide two updates.
> This is already a known issue, but perhaps it can still be solved with new information.
> 
> I noticed they're recommended updates listed in the optional section. (The slanted ones). I checked all the others, they're fine to install.
> 
> The only thing I can really think of is the fact that these updates have been REISSUED recently. At one point I had two of the same update listed, though with different sizes, release dates, and priorities. These two updates USED TO be optional, but were rereleased as RECOMMENDED in October. (May have been September).
> 
> Does hiding updates work the same no matter the category or status of it? I think there are some combinations where it doesn't which is why we are seeing these particular unusual updates not hiding.


I had included that icon as an optional icon, it is now the only icon.
Fixed the issue with the failed uninstall wording. There was a misspelling that was causing the failed flag to not be triggered.
Hiding updates is the same regardless of priority. It's a simple boolean setting: IsHidden.
The results you're seeing are not from failure to hide the update (it would actually say it failed if that was the case). The 3035583 update is returning as already hidden, which means the setting IsHidden is already set to true. Why that isn't actually hidden in Windows Update is beyond me. The other one, it actually returning that the update was not found. Which means that the KB is not coming up in the search results for whatever reason. There is supposedly a way to include potentially superseded updates in the search results, but that will require some more testing before I can implement it. I'm not sure that will solve the problem either.

BatchUpdateUninstallerv4.3.2.zip 158k .zip file

v4.3.2 Changelog:

Final icon added.
Fixed issue with failed flag not being triggered on failed attempts to uninstall an update.
EDIT:
You may want to add the following to #3 in the How to Use section of the first post:
KB's must start on line 3 of the text file as the script skips the first two lines as instructional/informational lines.

Also, you should be able to delete #3 from known issues. The script should now kill itself if ran with no arguments (which is what would happen if double clicked).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> And that's why i want tolearn SOFTware as I build stuff and know "everything" from HARDware...
> 
> Damn I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I started a theread a few weeks ago about asking stuff like this:
> 1) can someone make a .exe to do this automatically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) if not, anyone has Win 7 with KB's uninstalled (like V-Lite stuff)
> 
> So this thread answered BOTH! (tho not sure where to findt Murphy86 or whatever ISO's)
> 
> Great stuff guys!
> 
> BUT worst case scenarion? Can it cause PC not to boot or run into trouble or something? (as I did format C 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> EDIT: OP, shall I install your Post 1 4.2 version, or the 4.3.1 version in latest post?


I'd love to compile this into an .exe, but the free batch to exe converters are for personal use only, so I'd not be able to distribute it. I may eventually rewrite as an actual windows application, but I'm just doing this in my spare time (which I don't have a lot of) so who knows when/if that will happen.

As for the worst case, we've had no issues like that brought to our attention. But, I will disclaim: Use this script at your own risk. Overclock.net, Cookieboyeli, nor agawthrop are responsible for any damages caused to your PC from the use of this script.


----------



## Bignasty006

The latest version worked on the 32bit machines.
All the updates (10/31) failed to uninstall. I had to uninstall them manually. *After restarting the PC, KB2952664 and KB3046480 remained.*


----------



## agawthrop

I'm attempting to troubleshoot why some KB's are not uninstalling. @cookieboyeli can you download the following zip, extract the contents to your desktop and then run the following command in an elevated command prompt?

InstalledUpdateList.zip 1k .zip file


Command
cscript //nologo "%UserProfile%\Desktop\test.vbs" "%UserProfile%\Desktop\test.log"

Then please either attach the log file or post the contents of the log file.

Thanks


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> I'm attempting to troubleshoot why some KB's are not uninstalling. @cookieboyeli can you download the following zip, extract the contents to your desktop and then run the following command in an elevated command prompt?
> 
> InstalledUpdateList.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> Command
> cscript //nologo "%UserProfile%\Desktop\test.vbs" "%UserProfile%\Desktop\test.log"
> 
> Then please either attach the log file or post the contents of the log file.
> 
> Thanks


Oh boy! Fun!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


List of updates installed per Win32_QuickFixEngineering:
KB2899189_Microsoft-Windows-CameraCodec-Package
KB2959936
KB2835517
KB2894852
KB2919355
KB2920189
KB2934520
KB2937220
KB2938772
KB2949621
KB2954879
KB2955164
KB2961072
KB2962409
KB2962806
KB2965142
KB2965500
KB2966407
KB2966826
KB2966828
KB2967917
KB2968296
KB2968599
KB2971203
KB2972103
KB2972213
KB2973114
KB2973351
KB2975061
KB2975719
KB2976627
KB2976978
KB2977629
KB2977765
KB2978002
KB2978041
KB2978122
KB2978126
KB2979573
KB2979576
KB2984006
KB2987107
KB2989647
KB2989930
KB2990967
KB2993100
KB2994290
KB2995004
KB2995388
KB2995518
KB2996799
KB2998174
KB2999226
KB3000850
KB3003057
KB3003667
KB3004361
KB3004365
KB3004394
KB3004545
KB3006137
KB3008923
KB3012199
KB3012235
KB3012702
KB3013172
KB3013531
KB3013538
KB3013769
KB3013791
KB3013816
KB3014442
KB3015696
KB3018133
KB3018467
KB3019215
KB3019978
KB3020338
KB3020370
KB3021910
KB3021952
KB3022777
KB3023219
KB3023222
KB3024751
KB3024755
KB3029432
KB3029603
KB3029606
KB3030377
KB3030947
KB3031044
KB3032359
KB3032663
KB3033446
KB3034348
KB3034348
KB3035017
KB3035126
KB3035132
KB3035487
KB3035527
KB3036612
KB3037576
KB3037579
KB3037924
KB3038002
KB3038314
KB3038562
KB3038701
KB3038936
KB3041857
KB3042058
KB3042085
KB3042553
KB3043812
KB3044673
KB3045563
KB3045634
KB3045685
KB3045717
KB3045719
KB3045755
KB3045992
KB3045999
KB3046017
KB3046359
KB3046480
KB3046737
KB3047254
KB3047255
KB3048043
KB3048778
KB3049563
KB3049989
KB3050267
KB3053863
KB3054169
KB3054256
KB3054464
KB3055323
KB3055343
KB3055642
KB3056347
KB3058168
KB3058515
KB3059316
KB3059317
KB3060383
KB3060716
KB3060746
KB3060793
KB3061493
KB3061512
KB3061518
KB3062760
KB3063843
KB3064059
KB3064209
KB3065013
KB3065822
KB3065988
KB3066441
KB3067505
KB3069114
KB3071663
KB3071756
KB3072019
KB3072307
KB3072630
KB3072633
KB3073874
KB3074232
KB3074545
KB3074553
KB3075220
KB3076949
KB3077715
KB3078071
KB3078405
KB3078601
KB3078676
KB3079318
KB3079850
KB3080042
KB3080446
KB3080800
KB3082089
KB3082353
KB3083185
KB3083325
KB3083992
KB3084135
KB3084905
KB3086255
KB3087038
KB3087039
KB3087040
KB3087041
KB3087088
KB3087137
KB3087390
KB3087418
KB3087916
KB3088195
KB3089023
KB3091297
KB3092627
KB3093983
KB3095108
KB3095649
KB3095701
KB3096433
KB3097966
KB3099406
KB3105216




Yes I've got some baddies in there. Nothing to be done but reinstall since I ran /resetbase in such a hurry.


----------



## agawthrop

@cookieboyeli so I've attached a beta of v4.4. This is really just something I want you to run to get some test results from the uninstall function. There is only one KB in the kblist.txt and it's one that showed as failed in your previous logs and is showing installed in the log from the test. You'll see some additional screens flash this time. As usual, get some screenshots of the process and post results if you can.

Thanks

BatchUpdateUninstaller4.4beta.zip 157k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> @cookieboyeli so I've attached a beta of v4.4. This is really just something I want you to run to get some test results from the uninstall function. There is only one KB in the kblist.txt and it's one that showed as failed in your previous logs and is showing installed in the log from the test. You'll see some additional screens flash this time. As usual, get some screenshots of the process and post results if you can.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BatchUpdateUninstaller4.4beta.zip 157k .zip file


It runs but I get this.


Is > a typo?

Code:



Code:


Batch Update Uninstaller Log - 10/27/2015 10:36:05 PM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB3046480
Uninstalling 1 Updates...
Uninstalling KB3046480...Failed.
1/1 updates failed to uninstall.
0/1 updates have been uninstalled.
Hiding Updates...
Found 9 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB3046480...No Such Update Found
1/1 updates were not found.
0/1 updates have been hidden.
End Log - 10/27/2015 10:36:21 PM

I made sure to unhide updates first. Some are baked in, but I don't think that one is.


----------



## agawthrop

Does that come with the first window or the second?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Does that come with the first window or the second?


Second.


----------



## agawthrop

Do me a favor. Open up the BatchUpdateUninstaller.vbs file in Notepad++, navigate to line 91. Should be:

Code:



Code:


objshell.ShellExecute "Cmd", "/k " & sysNativePath & "\wusa.exe /kb:" & kbID & " /uninstall /quiet /norestart","","runas",1

let's replace it with:

Code:



Code:


objshell.ShellExecute "Cmd", "/k wusa.exe /kb:" & kbID & " /uninstall /quiet /norestart","","runas",1


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Do me a favor. Open up the BatchUpdateUninstaller.vbs file in Notepad++, navigate to line 91. Should be:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> objshell.ShellExecute "Cmd", "/k " & sysNativePath & "\wusa.exe /kb:" & kbID & " /uninstall /quiet /norestart","","runas",1
> 
> let's replace it with:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> objshell.ShellExecute "Cmd", "/k wusa.exe /kb:" & kbID & " /uninstall /quiet /norestart","","runas",1


It worked without the error, but the second window stays visible and on top of the main window.

Code:



Code:


Batch Update Uninstaller Log - 10/27/2015 11:13:00 PM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB3046480
Uninstalling 1 Updates...
Uninstalling KB3046480...Failed.
1/1 updates failed to uninstall.
0/1 updates have been uninstalled.
Hiding Updates...
Found 9 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB3046480...No Such Update Found
1/1 updates were not found.
0/1 updates have been hidden.
End Log - 10/27/2015 11:13:15 PM

I double checked, this one is failing to uninstall because it's baked in with /resetbase.
I really should do a reinstall... but when I do it'll be to WIndows 10.

Oh wait I have another SSD with a Windows 8.1 install that's been untouched for almost a year. I don't want to boot to it now though, I'd rather just pick an update that isn't baked in for now.

Is there a way to tell whether an update cannot be uninstalled because of what /resetbase does? I think that would be immensely helpful since we run into the issue so frequently.


----------



## agawthrop

Yea it's staying visible on purpose right now for testing. I really wanted to see that error about the specified path. That was my suspicions.

As far as whats uninstallable, you'd have to know the date you ran /resetbase. Any updates installed before then are not uninstallable.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Yea it's staying visible on purpose right now for testing. I really wanted to see that error about the specified path. That was my suspicions. Do you know which of those that had failed isn't baked in via the /resetbase?


Huh.

As far as I can tell these 6 are the only ones not uninstalling and were all hit by /resetbase.

KB2976978
KB3046480
KB3050267
KB3065988
KB3083325

I remember there being more at one point. I probably manually uninstalled all the ones I could that this couldn't.


----------



## agawthrop

Okay, so I can't really have you test on those. We'd have to test on an update that has been installed since you performed the /resetbase. I really just want to find out if the uninstall command is working or not. On those particular updates for you, they're always going to fail. Do you have any more recent updates you wouldn't mind testing the uninstall process on?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Okay, so I can't really have you test on those. We'd have to test on an update that has been installed since you performed the /resetbase. I really just want to find out if the uninstall command is working or not. On those particular updates for you, they're always going to fail. Do you have any more recent updates you wouldn't mind testing the uninstall process on?


Just tested 3078405 and it uninstalled correctly. Sorry for the delay there. I'm going to sleep now too. I'll be back in.... 9-15 hours?

Code:



Code:


Batch Update Uninstaller Log - 10/28/2015 12:38:42 AM
KBs in kbList.txt
KB3078405
Uninstalling 1 Updates...
Uninstalling KB3078405...Completed.
1/1 updates have been uninstalled.
Hiding Updates...
Found 10 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for KB3078405...Hiding update...Hidden.
1/1 updates have been hidden.
End Log - 10/28/2015 12:41:06 AM

Minor tweak request: Where it says "Script is closing in 15 seconds", why not just have that particular #15, count down instead of essentially writing a duplicate?

- Good luck. I'm off to sleep.


----------



## agawthrop

v4.4 Changelog:

Corrected issue with uninstall command not firing.
Minor formatting tweaks
Updated closing timer to be done inline with text.

BatchUpdateUninstallerv4.4.zip 160k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> v4.4 Changelog:
> 
> Corrected issue with uninstall command not firing.
> Minor formatting tweaks
> Updated closing timer to be done inline with text.
> 
> BatchUpdateUninstallerv4.4.zip 160k .zip file


Alright!







Added to the first post.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just wanted to report in, that the latest version was finally able to get rid of KB2952664. I'm on Win 7 Pro 64 Bit.

I re-checked the installed updates and it never showed up again! Awesome!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just wanted to report in, that the latest version was finally able to get rid of KB2952664. I'm on Win 7 Pro 64 Bit.
> 
> I re-checked the installed updates and it never showed up again! Awesome!


Sweet!







That is really good to hear since I had none like that to test. I'm sure agawthrop will appreciate the positive feedback as well. This means the "basic" action of uninstalling an update works better through our script he made, than the WUSA /uninstall command Microsoft made.


----------



## agawthrop

That is great to hear!


----------



## odin2free

Thank you for this
subbed and will be looking for other updates and hoping to post more info on them along with other threads on OCN for this annoyance.


----------



## Wezzor

The work you do is really appreciated!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Thanks for the support guys!







I've really enjoyed working with Agawthrop to make this clean, unified solution. It's almost polished you could say! Soon as we get those blasted updates to hide 100% of the time! I gotta ask on Superuser or Stackoverflow.

Stay tuned for more updates! Agawthrop and I are cooking something up!









https://youtu.be/m3CkOunk8fY?t=7s Add a section here, change a line there... and now time to tes- **BOOM**


----------



## ignsvn

Hi all,

For some reason I need to update my Win 7 but don't want to switch to Win 10. So I just need to run the attached file?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> For some reason I need to update my Win 7 but don't want to switch to Win 10. So I just need to run the attached file?


Sorry for the late response. Yes, definitely run this.

It sounds like you haven't updated in awhile though, so you may have a few "rounds" of updates. Bad updates might be in different rounds, so I'd run this before updating after every round and reboot completes before installing the next set. Also, for now keep optional updates on and install them, but turn off microsoft recommended updates. Optional updates actually seem to have a lot of bug fixes the last time I checked.

You could actually just run the script once, install everything I mentioned, then run it again after all updates are complete. That will remove the bad updates after they install, though it's best if you don't let them install in the first place.

It's up to you how you do it, but definitely do it one way or another. (I'm sorry it's not clear, we're working on figuring out the best way for every situation and making instructions).









Let me know if you need clarification and how it goes.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Sorry for the late response. Yes, definitely run this.
> 
> It sounds like you haven't updated in awhile though, so you may have a few "rounds" of updates. Bad updates might be in different rounds, so I'd run this before updating after every round and reboot completes before installing the next set. Also, for now keep optional updates on and install them, but turn off microsoft recommended updates. Optional updates actually seem to have a lot of bug fixes the last time I checked.
> 
> You could actually just run the script once, install everything I mentioned, then run it again after all updates are complete. That will remove the bad updates after they install, though it's best if you don't let them install in the first place.
> 
> It's up to you how you do it, but definitely do it one way or another. (I'm sorry it's not clear, we're working on figuring out the best way for every situation and making instructions).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need clarification and how it goes.


Thanks for the response.

Spot on, indeed I very rarely update my Windows. I think it stretches back all the way to Win 98 days









So, just do as specified in the front page?

*How to use:*

Right click BatchUpdateUninstaller.cmd and run as admin.
When the script completes, reboot.
To modify the KbList, delete the lines of updates you don't want, then simply add one KB ID per line. KB articles, etc are entirely optional. The first two lines of the document must be kept intact.
Step 3 is optional, right?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've really enjoyed working with Agawthrop to make this clean, unified solution. It's almost polished you could say! Soon as we get those blasted updates to hide 100% of the time! I gotta ask on Superuser or Stackoverflow.
> 
> Stay tuned for more updates! Agawthrop and I are cooking something up!


Have just removed more than 30 BAD updates with your Batch Uninstaller but this one, the KB2976978, can not be removed despite running the Batch Uninstaller twice.

In fact when you go into the Updates section and pick KB2976978, it physically can not be removed but every other update can be removed, confused as to why this solitary update is firmly patched in like a Kimberley Bush Tick ?

Is there any other way to permanently remove it without destroying my System?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Sorry for the late response. Yes, definitely run this.
> 
> It sounds like you haven't updated in awhile though, so you may have a few "rounds" of updates. Bad updates might be in different rounds, so I'd run this before updating after every round and reboot completes before installing the next set. Also, for now keep optional updates on and install them, but turn off microsoft recommended updates. Optional updates actually seem to have a lot of bug fixes the last time I checked.
> 
> You could actually just run the script once, install everything I mentioned, then run it again after all updates are complete. That will remove the bad updates after they install, though it's best if you don't let them install in the first place.
> 
> It's up to you how you do it, but definitely do it one way or another. (I'm sorry it's not clear, we're working on figuring out the best way for every situation and making instructions).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need clarification and how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> Spot on, indeed I very rarely update my Windows. I think it stretches back all the way to Win 98 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just do as specified in the front page?
> 
> *How to use:*
> 
> Right click BatchUpdateUninstaller.cmd and run as admin.
> When the script completes, reboot.
> To modify the KbList, delete the lines of updates you don't want, then simply add one KB ID per line. KB articles, etc are entirely optional. The first two lines of the document must be kept intact.
> Step 3 is optional, right?
Click to expand...

It is really that simple. It's meant to be. If you have any issue post the log and we'll try to figure it out and fix it.









Yes, step 3 is optional, I'll note that too. It's meant for someone who maybe wants to test an update not on the list or doesn't agree with the list. It's even useful for a sysadmin who needs specific updates removed as well that may have nothing to do with telemetry.

I also need to verify that this works perfectly on WIndows 10 too and add that to the first post information. It should in theory. But what does that mean nowadays?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Thanks for the support guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've really enjoyed working with Agawthrop to make this clean, unified solution. It's almost polished you could say! Soon as we get those blasted updates to hide 100% of the time! I gotta ask on Superuser or Stackoverflow.
> 
> Stay tuned for more updates! Agawthrop and I are cooking something up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have just removed more than 30 BAD updates with your Batch Uninstaller but this one, the KB2976978, can not be removed despite running the Batch Uninstaller twice.
> 
> In fact when you go into the Updates section and pick KB2976978, it physically can not be removed but every other update can be removed, confused as to why this solitary update is firmly patched in like a Kimberley Bush Tick ?
> 
> Is there any other way to permanently remove it without destroying my System?
Click to expand...

Nice!







Looks like you were fully _infested_ there. That update has been giving a lot of people trouble to remove... I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Have just removed more than 30 BAD updates with your Batch Uninstaller but this one, the KB2976978, can not be removed despite running the Batch Uninstaller twice.
> 
> In fact when you go into the Updates section and pick KB2976978, it physically can not be removed but every other update can be removed, confused as to why this solitary update is firmly patched in like a Kimberley Bush Tick ?
> 
> Is there any other way to permanently remove it without destroying my System?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> It is really that simple. It's meant to be. If you have any issue post the log and we'll try to figure it out and fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, step 3 is optional, I'll note that too. It's meant for someone who maybe wants to test an update not on the list or doesn't agree with the list. It's even useful for a sysadmin who needs specific updates removed as well that may have nothing to do with telemetry.
> 
> I also need to verify that this works perfectly on WIndows 10 too and add that to the first post information. It should in theory. But what does that mean nowadays?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you were fully _infested_ there. That update has been giving a lot of people trouble to remove... I'll get back to you on that.


KB2976978 is required by Windows to be installed. Cookieboyeli and I did some troubleshooting on this back in the beginning, there is no way to remove it that I've found.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> KB2976978 is required by Windows to be installed. Cookieboyeli and I did some troubleshooting on this back in the beginning, there is no way to remove it that I've found.


Could this mean that Redmond has now decided to make updates permanent and the only way to get rid of it is to slash and burn the HD?

I knew they were desperate to install their 10 Trojan but now it looks like another good reason to move on over to a Linux install and forget about MS for good.


----------



## Struzzin

What versions of windows is the KB2976978 installed on ?

Because it was not installed or I removed it >

Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## agawthrop

It only applied to Windows 8 & 8.1


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> It only applied to Windows 8 & 8.1


Oh yes I remember now!







Between moving, sleep deprivation, and flipping my sleep schedule I'm a little out of it.








I should probably put this in the update description.


----------



## cookieboyeli

I found something interesting today. After running BUU v4.4 those two updates that would not hide have hidden. I noticed that the release dates on them moved up a few months too! These were originally optional and re released as recommended.

It's 3035583 and one other I can't remember.
2952664 was also re released, but I had no issue with it.


----------



## agawthrop

Glad to know that those are working!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Me too, it's strange that it just started working. (What change was it?)
I did unhide them and run an earlier version, but it didn't get them. At first while testing v4.4 I didn't unhide them again because I assumed it would have no effect, but after I tried that with v4.4 it worked. I guess that was needed to "refresh" the status of them and allow the script to get them or something...









I have two language change requests today







:

Upon failure of the script to properly start (in my case vbs files were improperly associated with Notepad++) the script still ends with:

Code:



Code:


Please RESTART Windows now.

This should only be triggered upon the script successfully uninstalling any updates.

I think we should also change the language to:

Code:



Code:


Restart your PC to complete the changes.

Which is closer to the language Windows uses.

Also, is it possible to show the status of hiding updates like uninstalling updates? You didn't see anything.


----------



## agawthrop

Languages changes are no problem. I'm not sure what you mean about showing the hiding status like the uninstall status? They should be identical in the output (except for wording differences).


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Languages changes are no problem. I'm not sure what you mean about showing the hiding status like the uninstall status? They should be identical in the output (except for wording differences).


My mistake! Ignore that bit entirely. My head is on upside down.


----------



## cookieboyeli

At a glance I was looking for two rows of KBXXXXXXX starting at the same place, but the large "Searching pending updates for" spaced it out further, so I missed as I wasn't paying attention and had my window resized strangely.

This gives me some ideas though, why do we repeat messages? You could actually change it to output only one line of repetitive messages without a problem which would be much cleaner. I also noticed some inconsistencies in listing the order status. WHat I mean is previously uninstalled is listed after what failed to uninstall, but previously hidden is listed before what has been hidden. I'm guessing it's not possible to detect failure to hide correct? You could check pending a second time to see if the number has gone down correctly perhaps, but this would include unrelated pending updates. Mine says 8 updates are pending, but none are pending, and the 7 on the list are hidden. The 8th is for Razer Synapse.

I changed the ... to : but if there's a reason to keep it as ... or you think it looks better it's no problem keeping it as ... I'm on the fence myself, it's_just_ grammar.
I also capitalized the output and added a period to the end of each as it was mixed. Wording is changed as well. I snipped the top half because I didn't want to edit anymore.









Overall I think this looks much cleaner, it's easier to "mentally parse" for information. I think that's something very important to consider in programming. How does the human mind process it? Can it be processed easier? Is there any unnecessary fluff? etc.

Code:



Code:


*snip*
5/31 updates failed to uninstall.
26/31 updates were previously uninstalled.
0/31 updates have been uninstalled.
(NEW LINE SPACE HERE)
Hiding pending updates.
Found 8 pending updates. (Isn't this redundant or in the wrong place? Searching is below this output)
Searching pending updates for:
KB971033: Is not pending.
KB2454826: Is not pending.
KB2505438: Is not pending.
KB2902907: Is not pending.
KB2922324: Is not pending.
KB2952664: Is not pending.
KB2976978: Is already hidden.
KB2976987: Is not pending.
KB2977759: Is not pending.
KB2990214: Is not pending.
KB3012973: Is not pending.
KB3014460: Is not pending.
KB3015249: Is not pending.
KB3021917: Is not pending.
KB3022345: Is not pending.
KB3035583: Is already hidden.
KB3044374: Is not pending.
KB3046480: Is not pending.
KB3050265: Is not pending.
KB3050267: Is not pending.
KB3065987: Is not pending.
KB3065988: Is not pending.
KB3068708: Is already hidden.
KB3075249: Is already hidden.
KB3075851: Is not pending.
KB3075853: Is not pending.
KB3080149: Is already hidden.
KB3083324: Is not pending.
KB3083325: Is not pending.
KB3083710: Is not pending.
KB3083711: Is already hidden.
0/31 updates have been hidden.
7/31 updates were previously hidden.
24/31 updates are not pending.

End Log - 11/2/2015 11:12:20 PM


----------



## agawthrop

Okay, so it will let you know if hiding an update failed, but if no updates failed it doesn't print that out (because it's not relevant). Essentially, if no updates failed to uninstall/hide and non were detected to have been uninstalled/hidden previously, then those lines will not print out. The only one that always prints regardless of failures/success is the actually successful runs.

I looked at the code, the "x/yy updates have been hidden" line should definitely be printing last, just like the "have been uninstalled" line does. Not sure what is going on there?

We could print the searching pending updates for: and then go with what you're shown in your log above. Typically the ellipses is used to show the user that the program is doing something. If you look at a lot of loading screens, you'll see the trailing ..., it's also a way to show several steps taking place on one line as in our code (searching for x update...hiding...failed, etc). We can change it though, just what I'm used to.

Now back to the pending updates question. The way the search works, technically those updates are pending they've just been hidden. The updates that show as not found, are actually not found by the update search function for whatever reason (not related to being hidden). I guess what we could do is just search for updates that haven't been installed and aren't hidden already.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Okay, so it will let you know if hiding an update failed, but if no updates failed it doesn't print that out (because it's not relevant). Essentially, if no updates failed to uninstall/hide and non were detected to have been uninstalled/hidden previously, then those lines will not print out. The only one that always prints regardless of failures/success is the actually successful runs.
> 
> I looked at the code, the "x/yy updates have been hidden" line should definitely be printing last, just like the "have been uninstalled" line does. Not sure what is going on there?
> 
> We could print the searching pending updates for: and then go with what you're shown in your log above. Typically the ellipses is used to show the user that the program is doing something. If you look at a lot of loading screens, you'll see the trailing ..., it's also a way to show several steps taking place on one line as in our code (searching for x update...hiding...failed, etc). We can change it though, just what I'm used to.
> 
> Now back to the pending updates question. The way the search works, technically those updates are pending they've just been hidden. The updates that show as not found, are actually not found by the update search function for whatever reason (not related to being hidden). I guess what we could do is just search for updates that haven't been installed and aren't hidden already.


Oh I see. Since I have some updates baked in by /resetbase I always see the failed notification. It never occurred to me that it would hide were the number 0...

On second thought, I think we should stick with ellipses for the reason stated. I'm used to it as well for the same reason. Otherwise outputting "Searching pending updates for: " as pictured would work well.

The position change in "x/yy updates have been hidden" was part of the mockup. I was thinking we should move both that and "x/yy updates have been uninstalled" directly below any failure output since that would be the most relevant/important information. (I forgot to move the x/yy uninstalled output on top to match though).
Quote:


> The way the search works, technically those updates are pending they've just been hidden. (Got that) The updates that show as not found, are actually not found by the update search function for whatever reason (not related to being hidden). (OK, understood) *I guess what we could do is just search for updates that haven't been installed and aren't hidden already.* (Huh?)


For some reason I keep reading this over and over but don't get it.







(Must be a bug haha)
So you're saying ditch the current method and do this instead as a sort of workaround to get more reliable output...?







Sorry, I'm confused.


----------



## agawthrop

So, I had already made most of the changes regarding the ellipses. I think you'll like the output now. I've also made some other rather large changes, hope you like it!

As for the confusion about the search, when hiding updates I'm searching Windows Updates for all uninstalled updates. I've now modified that search to only find those updates that are uninstalled and not hidden (this gets rid of the previously hidden status). So if an update is uninstalled and hidden, it'll now show as not pending. Hope that helps.

BatchUpdateUninstallerv5.0.0.zip 159k .zip file
--Superceded

Edit: As for the note in the you log above regarding pending updates. That is all updates that Windows says is pending (essentially not installed on your PC, that windows update thinks you need), not a reference to what is in kblist.txt. It's basically showing you that hey windows says there is x number of updates pending, now we are going to see if any of those updates match the ones listed in kblist.txt.

Edit: Made some additional formatting changes:

BatchUpdateUninstallerv5.0.1.zip 160k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So, I had already made most of the changes regarding the ellipses. I think you'll like the output now. I've also made some other rather large changes, hope you like it!
> 
> As for the confusion about the search, when hiding updates I'm searching Windows Updates for all uninstalled updates. I've now modified that search to only find those updates that are uninstalled and not hidden (this gets rid of the previously hidden status). So if an update is uninstalled and hidden, it'll now show as not pending. Hope that helps.
> 
> BatchUpdateUninstallerv5.0.0.zip 159k .zip file
> --Superceded
> 
> Edit: As for the note in the you log above regarding pending updates. That is all updates that Windows says is pending (essentially not installed on your PC, that windows update thinks you need), not a reference to what is in kblist.txt. It's basically showing you that hey windows says there is x number of updates pending, now we are going to see if any of those updates match the ones listed in kblist.txt.
> 
> Edit: Made some additional formatting changes:
> 
> BatchUpdateUninstallerv5.0.1.zip 160k .zip file










You've outdone yourself again agawthrop!

I understand what you mean now. Thanks.









I'm adding two updates to the kblist, but with these new version changes I don't trust myself not to screw it up while trying to change the version number. I'd also like to reduce the kbList.txt info line down to one line. Here's my kbList for you to integrate/commit.

kbList.txt 5k .txt file

We've added two new updates to the list!
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2999226
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3058168
They don't look it, but they're _pure evil_.







Haha not quite, 3058168 is though. Can't believe I missed it. Good thing it can't do much on it's own (...I think).

Oh and don't forget to clear the log.









First post version and list updates will come some time tomorrow, just post back a zip with the new kbList added.


----------



## Wezzor

I'll say it once again. AWESOME work!


----------



## Quantum Reality

That resetbase thing seems like it could be used maliciously to keep a user from undoing an update without reinstalling Windows. Is there any way to block its usage or at least require a UAC elevation if it's used?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> That resetbase thing seems like it could be used maliciously to keep a user from undoing an update without reinstalling Windows. Is there any way to block its usage or at least require a UAC elevation if it's used?


Unfortunately no, but aside from the updates in this list getting backed in, there really isn't anything malicious that could happen. This updates are pushed to everyone anyway. It's highly unlikely that a 3rd party would seek to bake them in for those who already have them installed, as it really doesn't change anything for users who are unaware of the issues. Those who are aware have already uninstalled.

It's actually a pretty handy command, and I would recommend running it if you are low on disk space and already have everything uninstalled. (Wait until I post the next update though). Still, you can safely use:

Code:



Code:


Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup

instead without the /Resetbase switch. It's nearly as effective for trimming down WinSxS without removing the ability to uninstall. /Resetbase saves a few 100MB more by removing all superseded versions of components (which makes it impossible to uninstall updates), but that's not much at all compared to the several GB you save without it. There are also scripts for compacting WinSxS with NTFS compression as well which saves a decent amount.
/Resetbase is really much better applied when you make your own image with pre integrated updates and want to make it as slim as possible before rolling out.


----------



## agawthrop

Chagnelog v5.1.0:

Changes to splash screen/menu
Added 2 KB's to kbList.text
Removed 1 line of instruction in kbList.txt
Eliminated requiring enter to be pressed after menu selection

BatchUpdateUninstallerv5.1.0.zip 159k .zip file


----------



## cookieboyeli

Something interesting just happened! The script ran and completed in 7 seconds, saying none of the updates were installed, when I can in fact see 2999226 is installed. The windows update service is active, no updates are pending, although I did just clean the system out with CCleaner and CCenhancer, DDU,and install a new graphics driver (650 Ti > 280X). And have NOT yet rebooted.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Batch Update Uninstaller Log - 11/4/2015 5:29:39 AM

KBs in kbList.txt
KB971033  - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/971033  - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7] - Causes Windows to deactivate legitimate licences under certain circumstances.
KB2454826 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2454826 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to improve graphic performance, yet often causes crashes and BSODs.
KB2505438 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2505438 - [Common Bug/Error/BSOD] [Win7/Server 2008R2] - Claims to fix performance issues, yet often breaks fonts.
KB2902907 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1MftRyG - [MS Pulled] [Unknown] - KB ID previously used as a buggy WinXP MSE installer. Associated with telemetry updates, unanimously uninstalled.
KB2922324 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [MS Pulled] [Win7/8.1?] - Installed alongside telemetry updates. Pulled by MS.
KB2952664 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2952664 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1] - Ease upgrade experience to the latest version of Windows.
KB2976978 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2976978 - [Telemetry] [Win8/8.1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB2976987 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] Update related to the 3035583 Get Windows X program.
KB2977759 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2977759 - [Telemetry] [Win7] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB2990214 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990214 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
KB2999226 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2999226 - [Unknown  ] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Enables Win10 universal CRT on earlier versions of windows.
KB3012973 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1X8u9K4 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Windows X program.
KB3014460 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS    https://bit.ly/1LR8BJS - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Enables you to upgrade to a later version of Windows.
KB3015249 - UPDATE REMOVED BY MS       NO SOURCE AVAILABLE - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
KB3021917 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3021917 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1] - CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3022345 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3022345 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2012R2] Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry. Replaced by KB3068708.
KB3035583 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3035583 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/8.1] - Installs Get Windows X program. Creates UAC backdoor.
KB3044374 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3044374 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Enables you to upgrade to Win10.
KB3046480 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3046480 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Determines whether to migrate .NET 1.1 with upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3050265 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050265 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3050267 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3050267 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to support upgrades to a later version of Windows.
KB3058168 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3058168 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Enables KMS hosts to activate Win10.
KB3065987 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065987 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. July 2015.
KB3065988 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3065988 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client July 2015.
KB3068708 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3068708 - [Telemetry] [Win7/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Installs CEIP diagnostics and telemetry.
KB3075249 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075249 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Adds telemetry points to consent.exe and UAC.
KB3075851 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075851 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. August 2015
KB3075853 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3075853 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. August 2015.
KB3080149 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3080149 - [Telemetry] [Win7SP1/8.1/Server 2008R2SP1/Server 2012R2] - Updates CEIP diagnostics and telemetry match Win10.
KB3083324 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083324 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. September 2015.
KB3083325 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083325 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. September 2015.
KB3083710 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083710 - [Get Win10] [Win7SP1/Server 2008R2SP1] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. October 2015.
KB3083711 - https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3083711 - [Get Win10] [Win8.1/Server 2012R2] - Improvements to Windows Update Client. October 2015.

---Uninstalling Updates---
Attemping to uninstall:
KB971033 :  Is not installed.
KB2454826:  Is not installed.
KB2505438:  Is not installed.
KB2902907:  Is not installed.
KB2922324:  Is not installed.
KB2952664:  Is not installed.
KB2976978:  Is not installed.
KB2976987:  Is not installed.
KB2977759:  Is not installed.
KB2990214:  Is not installed.
KB2999226:  Is not installed.
KB3012973:  Is not installed.
KB3014460:  Is not installed.
KB3015249:  Is not installed.
KB3021917:  Is not installed.
KB3022345:  Is not installed.
KB3035583:  Is not installed.
KB3044374:  Is not installed.
KB3046480:  Is not installed.
KB3050265:  Is not installed.
KB3050267:  Is not installed.
KB3058168:  Is not installed.
KB3065987:  Is not installed.
KB3065988:  Is not installed.
KB3068708:  Is not installed.
KB3075249:  Is not installed.
KB3075851:  Is not installed.
KB3075853:  Is not installed.
KB3080149:  Is not installed.
KB3083324:  Is not installed.
KB3083325:  Is not installed.
KB3083710:  Is not installed.
KB3083711:  Is not installed.
0/33 updates have been uninstalled.
33/33 updates are not installed.

---Hiding Updates---
Found 0 pending updates.
Searching pending updates for:
KB971033 :  Is not pending.
KB2454826:  Is not pending.
KB2505438:  Is not pending.
KB2902907:  Is not pending.
KB2922324:  Is not pending.
KB2952664:  Is not pending.
KB2976978:  Is not pending.
KB2976987:  Is not pending.
KB2977759:  Is not pending.
KB2990214:  Is not pending.
KB2999226:  Is not pending.
KB3012973:  Is not pending.
KB3014460:  Is not pending.
KB3015249:  Is not pending.
KB3021917:  Is not pending.
KB3022345:  Is not pending.
KB3035583:  Is not pending.
KB3044374:  Is not pending.
KB3046480:  Is not pending.
KB3050265:  Is not pending.
KB3050267:  Is not pending.
KB3058168:  Is not pending.
KB3065987:  Is not pending.
KB3065988:  Is not pending.
KB3068708:  Is not pending.
KB3075249:  Is not pending.
KB3075851:  Is not pending.
KB3075853:  Is not pending.
KB3080149:  Is not pending.
KB3083324:  Is not pending.
KB3083325:  Is not pending.
KB3083710:  Is not pending.
KB3083711:  Is not pending.
0/33 updates have been hidden.
33/33 updates are not pending.

End Log - 11/4/2015 5:29:47 AM




OCN may be busted, but BUU isn't!









The "Windows Module Installer" service was stopped and disabled. I probably did that in a moment of frustration, trying to get rid of the svchost virus!















(I'm joking, I mean CPU usage).

It was disabling part of DISM which is required by the script. I guess we actually need to make the script fail properly! lol


----------



## agawthrop

Try a restart and run again. It could be that the update isn't stored in Win32_QuickFixEngineering, in which case it would not be found by the script.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Try a restart and run again. It could be that the update isn't stored in Win32_QuickFixEngineering, in which case it would not be found by the script.


Should have made my edit more clear, it was not functioning because DISM was not functioning, which was because Windows Modules Installer service was disabled.







Still having some issues with really advanced component store corruption that cannot be solved by anything I know though.

Darn it all, now I have to learn more things! haha Oh well. WinSxS can't repair itself through Windows Update for some reason. I've tried every trick in the book on this machine (family/gaming Desktop). The error message indicates I must give it an alternative WinSxS to use, but that's too complex to figure out now.

I give up with sleeping. You win this round, sleep. We'll fight again tomorrow!


----------



## TK421

The program just opens cmd and closes it repeatedly, can't regain control of windows.

It says checking for permission, failed then opens itself again to check if permission is granted. Loop over and over.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> The program just opens cmd and closes it repeatedly, can't regain control of windows.
> 
> It says checking for permission, failed then opens itself again to check if permission is granted. Loop over and over.


This is a rather strange situation. What version of windows are you running? Do you have UAC enable/disabled? Does the user you're logged in as have admin privileges?

Does it do this even if you right-click the cmd file and select Run as Administrator?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> This is a rather strange situation. What version of windows are you running? Do you have UAC enable/disabled? Does the user you're logged in as have admin privileges?
> 
> Does it do this even if you right-click the cmd file and select Run as Administrator?


UAC disabled, currently this is the only account on the OS.

Right click with admin still results in the same problem.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> This is a rather strange situation. What version of windows are you running? Do you have UAC enable/disabled? Does the user you're logged in as have admin privileges?
> 
> Does it do this even if you right-click the cmd file and select Run as Administrator?
> 
> 
> 
> UAC disabled, currently this is the only account on the OS.
> 
> Right click with admin still results in the same problem.
Click to expand...

If you run

Code:



Code:


Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

as admin, do you get an error? (BTW this doesn't actually "fix" anything alone, sfc /scannow does that).


----------



## TK421

I tried


----------



## agawthrop

Run command prompt as administrator and try to execute the following command: net session


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Run command prompt as administrator and try to execute the following command: net session


----------



## agawthrop

That's what I expected. The test the program is using to check for admin privileges requires that service to be running. Not sure if you intentionally stopped the service or not, but to start it follow the steps below:

Win key+R
Type services.msc
Hit enter
Find Server in the list
In the action menu select start

That should get you past the issue.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> That's what I expected. The test the program is using to check for admin privileges requires that service to be running. Not sure if you intentionally stopped the service or not, but to start it follow the steps below:
> 
> Win key+R
> Type services.msc
> Hit enter
> Find Server in the list
> In the action menu select start
> 
> That should get you past the issue.


You beat me to it!








That's not all though, you'll have to make sure "Windows Module Installer" is set to start automatically as well. I've solved this error a few times before.


----------



## cookieboyeli

The updates released this month are ALL OK to install.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> The updates released this month are ALL OK to install.


Thanks for that info! I was about to ask about this! + Rep!


----------



## TK421

Reenabled the server service, the cleaner tool runs now. Thanks.

Going to try that antispy thing.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Reenabled the server service, the cleaner tool runs now. Thanks.
> 
> Going to try that antispy thing.


Great to hear!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Reenabled the server service, the cleaner tool runs now. Thanks.
> 
> Going to try that antispy thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear!
Click to expand...

Is there a way to check if services are disabled? Perhaps we could implement a check and even try to start them if DISM fails. I'd occurred on 3 machines already for me.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Great to hear!


There's one service that failed to be detected (or whatever happened to it).

When the cmd window tried to scan or uninstall the KB# it just says "failed"

What happened here?

EDIT: nvm, rerun the batch file and everything seems to be in order


----------



## agawthrop

We could add a check to see if the LanmanServer (Server) and the TrustedInstaller (Windows Module Installer) services are running, and then start them if they're not.

Edit: We'll have to check for the server first, then restart in admin mode if not already there to check for the WMI service.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> There's one service that failed to be detected (or whatever happened to it).
> 
> When the cmd window tried to scan or uninstall the KB# it just says "failed"
> 
> What happened here?
> 
> EDIT: nvm, rerun the batch file and everything seems to be in order


Anytime you have issues, try posting the log file and/or screenshots here so I can see exactly what happened.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> We could add a check to see if the LanmanServer (Server) and the TrustedInstaller (Windows Module Installer) services are running, and then start them if they're not.
> Anytime you have issues, try posting the log file and/or screenshots here so I can see exactly what happened.


when I left it to run on the background I forgot to take a screenshot of it and the window disappeared

maybe should add a check in the end of the file to confirm cmd window close or not


----------



## agawthrop

The log essentially mimics the output, so that works as well.


----------



## agawthrop

Version 5.2.0 ChangeLog:

Added checks for the Server service and the Windows Module Installer service

BatchUpdateUninstallerv5.2.0.zip 159k .zip file


----------



## ASUSfreak

So I took the dive and installed it.

Worked flawless for me.

Question? (prolly somewhere asked/answered in this thread allready...)

When an updated version comes, do I have to remove previous version and install latest version? O when I launch the exe does it auto-update to latest version?

thx


----------



## agawthrop

Currently, you'll have to remove the previous files, or overwrite them when you unzip.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> So I took the dive and installed it.
> 
> Worked flawless for me.
> 
> Question? (prolly somewhere asked/answered in this thread allready...)
> 
> When an updated version comes, do I have to remove previous version and install latest version? O when I launch the exe does it auto-update to latest version?
> 
> thx


You mean .cmd
Nope, it's just like a batch file, delete the entire folder of the old version and replace it with the new one. Auto updates might be beyond the scope of our abilities at the moment, so just check back whenever you feel like it.







Although be sure to check back before updating every patch Tuesday! We'll make sure to keep the latest and greatest telemetry updates OFF of your system. I try to update the script the day after.







Let us know if you have any other questions or suggestions.


----------



## ASUSfreak




----------



## m0lasses

Thanks OP. KB3112343 released 12/1/2015 looks like another Win10 helper.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0lasses*
> 
> Thanks OP. KB3112343 released 12/1/2015 looks like another Win10 helper.


Thanks! Expect an update soon. I've been really busy and haven't been checking Windows update lately.

There's actually two versions of this update! Do not install either!
Win7: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3112343
Win8: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3112336

Any other updates published before then are ok. Some were published a few weeks ago but those were just fixes. I think I may change my stance on optional updates as they seem to be useful patches most of the time just like regular updates.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

There's a few more "important" updates aside from the two mentioned above:

3108371
3108381
3108669
3108670
3109094
3109103

A couple of "Optional" ones as well:

3102429
3107998

Any of these we shouldn't install?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> There's a few more "important" updates aside from the two mentioned above:
> 
> 3108371
> 3108381
> 3108669
> 3108670
> 3109094
> 3109103
> 
> A couple of "Optional" ones as well:
> 
> 3102429
> 3107998
> 
> Any of these we shouldn't install?


Nope! They're all good.









Sorry I haven't updated the main script with those other two new updates yet, I've been very busy. I'll try to do it now before I fall asleep on my keyboard...


----------



## cookieboyeli

*Version 5.2.1 released!*
Download it in the first post.

This is only a minor update.
Changes:


Added updates KB3112336 and KB3112343 to the kbList.
Quote:


> This update enables support for additional upgrade scenarios from Windows 7/8 to Windows 10, and provides a smoother experience when you have to retry an operating system upgrade because of certain failure conditions. *This update also improves the ability of Microsoft to monitor the quality of the upgrade experience.*


Not if I can help it.


----------



## latelesley

I just popped in to see if you spotted KB3112343, showed as an important update on my machine this morning. I see you have it in hand.







It's a bad day when the OS updates become the malware! Thanks guys!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Nope! They're all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't updated the main script with those other two new updates yet, I've been very busy. I'll try to do it now before I fall asleep on my keyboard...


Thanks! + rep!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Heads up: Bunch of new updates published today and late yesterday. *They're all safe to install.*







Just make sure that nothing else is on your list first! Running BUU takes care of that for you though.









Important:
KB3104002
KB3119147
KB3099864
KB3108347
KB3108381
KB3109094
KB3109103
KB890830

Optional:
KB3112148

*I now recommend installing approved optional updates as they usually contain semi-important bug fixes and updates.*
For instance, this optional update KB3112148 that we're seeing here today updates timezone info in a few different countries:
Quote:


> *December 2015, cumulative time zone update for Windows operating systems
> *
> The update that is described in this article changes the time zone data to accommodate daylight saving time (DST) changes in several countries.
> 
> *Democratic People's Republic of Korea*
> 
> The Democratic People's Republic of Korea has created its own time zone. The new North Korea Standard Time will have a display name of "(UTC+08:30) Pyongyang."
> 
> Time zone key name Display name DST start DST end
> North Korea Standard Time
> (UTC+08:30) Pyongyang Not applicable Not applicable
> 
> *Turkey*
> 
> Turkey will end DST two weeks later than usual for 2015. Clocks will turn back one hour from 04:00 to 03:00 on Sunday, November 8, 2015. This time zone will observe the following DST rules:
> Start date: The last Sunday of March at 03:00 (clocks move forward by one hour)
> End date: The second Sunday of November at 04:00 (clocks move backward by one hour)
> Time zone key name Display name DST start DST end
> Turkey Standard Time
> (UTC+02:00) Istanbul Last Sunday of March at 03:00:00.000 Second Sunday of November at 04:00:00.000
> 
> *Fiji*
> 
> DST in Fiji will now start on Sunday, November 1, 2015 and last for 11 weeks. Clocks will be set forward from 02:00 to 03:00 on November 1, 2015, and be set backward from 03:00 to 02:00 on Sunday, January 17, 2016. This time zone will observe the following DST rules:
> Start date: The first Sunday of November at 02:00 (clocks move forward by one hour)
> End date: The third Sunday of January at 03:00 (clocks move backward by one hour)
> Time zone key name Display name DST start DST end
> Fiji Standard Time
> (UTC+12:00) Fiji First Sunday of November at 02:00:00.000 Third Sunday of January at 03:00:00.000


I'd say that's a good reason for an update wouldn't you?


----------



## FairZ

Ahhh! This tool just saved my ass. *KB3102429* busted some software that I support for clients, and this tool made it super easy to distribute a fix to them. 100 thanks to you, friend.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairZ*
> 
> Ahhh! This tool just saved my ass. *KB3102429* busted some software that I support for clients, and this tool made it super easy to distribute a fix to them. 100 thanks to you, friend.


Excellent!







This is exactly what I was hoping for!!! Make sure to let me know if you have any changes/tweaks in mind. I'd like to make sure it works seamlessly for these sorts of scenarios.


----------



## FairZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for!!! Make sure to let me know if you have any changes/tweaks in mind. I'd like to make sure it works seamlessly for these sorts of scenarios.


Honestly, I didn't see much that needed changing. I did make some little tweaks here and there, since my customers aren't exactly savvy with technology. So really all I did was dumb it down, ie remove menu options from view, and add an auto restart command to the exit.

The only other issue I had was some people's internet browsers would see the .bat and tell not allow them to download it (ie, Google Chrome). Often enough I was able to explain to them how to download it regardless, but I'm also looking into possibly putting into an auto-extractor to get past all of that.

Outside of the above, I really like the work you've done! It's super easy, and if another future update manages to break something else, it's as easy as changing a .txt... brilliant!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for!!! Make sure to let me know if you have any changes/tweaks in mind. I'd like to make sure it works seamlessly for these sorts of scenarios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I didn't see much that needed changing. I did make some little tweaks here and there, since my customers aren't exactly savvy with technology. So really all I did was dumb it down, ie remove menu options from view, and add an auto restart command to the exit.
> 
> The only other issue I had was some people's internet browsers would see the .bat and tell not allow them to download it (ie, Google Chrome). Often enough I was able to explain to them how to download it regardless, but I'm also looking into possibly putting into an auto-extractor to get past all of that.
> 
> Outside of the above, I really like the work you've done! It's super easy, and if another future update manages to break something else, it's as easy as changing a .txt... brilliant!
Click to expand...

Great! I think we'll be putting a restart now prompt that says "*Restart required to apply changes,* would you like to restart now?" [Y/N] If Yes then immediate restart, if no than "Please save your work and restart your computer as soon as possible".
Good?

.bat and .cmd are pretty much equivalent, it's too bad making them .cmd didn't get around that.

I was toying with the idea of making an sfx archive or something that works like Tron does, where it unpacks and executes immediately. I don't know how they do that though. It seems like some googling is in order!

As for the menu's, this is really just the first iteration! There are plans to potentially split this program to do a few separate things like selectively uninstall built in metro apps, completely remove one drive, and add blocking to the hosts file. Were that to happen the program might split into a few "sub modules" and be run from one main CMD window with a menu. That way these sub modules can be easily used in other projects like Tron, OR made to be run silently/quietly from a single file using flags... that's all totally up in the air right now as both me and Agawthrop are really busy.

My entire house is being remodeled. Bedrooms and bathroom torn down to nothing. Everything single thing to do with plumbing plumbing, a ton of electric and the entire network, the whole roof and insulation in every room and the attic, floors in almost every room, walls in almost every room - painting in the others, stairs/steps, and stonewalls...








There were at least 40 people here all at once today.

What I'm saying is, thanks for the ideas! But actually I'll be honest, I JUST thought of about half of that.







lol Some of those features really were planned or at least talked about privately between me and Agawthrop, but I hadn't even thought about using flags for silent/quiet operation, restart prompts/forcing, or packaging. So thanks!. That''s why I ask for suggestions! It gets my imagination going!









Just remember: *Soon!™*


----------



## cookieboyeli

Heads up, 3035583 was republished again today.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Heads up, 3035583 was republished again today.


Nice, I came here just to check if that update was bad! It showed up in optional updates for me... hid it now! Thanks + rep!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Is there a way to partner this up with the WSUS Offline Updater, by the way?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Is there a way to partner this up with the WSUS Offline Updater, by the way?


Oh that looks VERY useful! I don't see a download link though. I run Adblock plus with fanboy.co.nz ultimate filters and Ghostery, so if they're using something weird to make the download link it's probably not appearing.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Is there a way to partner this up with the WSUS Offline Updater, by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that looks VERY useful! I don't see a download link though. I run Adblock plus with fanboy.co.nz ultimate filters and Ghostery, so if they're using something weird to make the download link it's probably not appearing.
Click to expand...

Snag it from here:

http://download.wsusoffline.net/wsusoffline1021.zip

I don't how to furnish it with a list saying "get these but not these updates", but it would be a great way to create an offline updater for clean Windows installs that don't include Win10-type things - the FAQ seems to imply it can be done though.

EDIT re: BUU.

I ran this on my laptop just a while ago and I noticed it reset my "check for updates" date to "Never". Is that an intended feature?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Is there a way to partner this up with the WSUS Offline Updater, by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that looks VERY useful! I don't see a download link though. I run Adblock plus with fanboy.co.nz ultimate filters and Ghostery, so if they're using something weird to make the download link it's probably not appearing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Snag it from here:
> 
> http://download.wsusoffline.net/wsusoffline1021.zip
> 
> I don't how to furnish it with a list saying "get these but not these updates", but it would be a great way to create an offline updater for clean Windows installs that don't include Win10-type things - the FAQ seems to imply it can be done though.
> 
> EDIT re: BUU.
> 
> I ran this on my laptop just a while ago and I noticed it reset my "check for updates" date to "Never". Is that an intended feature?
Click to expand...

I think it's an unavoidable effect of the automation, but I'm only guessing. @Agawthrop could tell you.

Running CCleaner with CCenhancer does the same thing so it's probably because something has to be reset or cleared.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hmm. Also I'm not sure how well BUU works with the "never check for updates" setting, since Windows doesn't seem to cache the most recently-populated list, which would reliably let it know which updates to hide.

At ieast, it didn't hide "KB3112343", to my recollection. And I just checked again, and "KB3021917" was not hidden in the optional section.


----------



## tbarmike

I just did a fresh install of windows 7.

Before installing any updates, or even turning updates on, I ran the batch script.

After doing so, there were (to my surprise) three updates that had been hidden







.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Hmm. Also I'm not sure how well BUU works with the "never check for updates" setting, since Windows doesn't seem to cache the most recently-populated list, which would reliably let it know which updates to hide.
> 
> At ieast, it didn't hide "KB3112343", to my recollection. And I just checked again, and "KB3021917" was not hidden in the optional section.


The hiding updates part isn't perfect. It's especially hard to do any way other than manually since Microsoft doesn't support that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tbarmike*
> 
> I just did a fresh install of windows 7.
> 
> Before installing any updates, or even turning updates on, I ran the batch script.
> 
> After doing so, there were (to my surprise) three updates that had been hidden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup, there's always something! Make sure to disable Recommend updates and updates for Microsoft Products. Then set to either "Check automatically, but let me choose whether to download and install them" so you don't get any sneak attacks!








Then run BUU before updating every time - especially since M$ has republished 3035583 THREE TIMES now simply to install it for people who chose not to install it and hid it! That's just dirty.


----------



## ASUSfreak

How about this one? I run Dutch OS but you'll get the point I guess









Beveiligingsupdate voor herdistribueerbaar pakket Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 (KB2538242) *(security-update)
*
Downloadgrootte: 3,0 MB *(download size)*

U moet de computer mogelijk opnieuw opstarten om deze update van kracht te laten worden. *(reboot)*

Type update: belangrijk *(type: important)*

Er is een beveiligingsprobleem vastgesteld waardoor MFC-toepassingen kwetsbaar worden voor DLL-invoeging omdat in MFC niet het volledige pad naar systeem- en lokalisatie-DLL-bestanden wordt opgegeven. U kunt uw computer beveiligen door deze update van Microsoft te installeren. Nadat u dit item hebt geïnstalleerd, moet u mogelijk de computer opnieuw opstarten. *(there's been a securityproblem blablabla)*

Meer informatie:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=216804

Help en ondersteuning:
http://support.microsoft.com


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> How about this one? I run Dutch OS but you'll get the point I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beveiligingsupdate voor herdistribueerbaar pakket Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 (KB2538242) *(security-update)
> *
> Downloadgrootte: 3,0 MB *(download size)*
> 
> U moet de computer mogelijk opnieuw opstarten om deze update van kracht te laten worden. *(reboot)*
> 
> Type update: belangrijk *(type: important)*
> 
> Er is een beveiligingsprobleem vastgesteld waardoor MFC-toepassingen kwetsbaar worden voor DLL-invoeging omdat in MFC niet het volledige pad naar systeem- en lokalisatie-DLL-bestanden wordt opgegeven. U kunt uw computer beveiligen door deze update van Microsoft te installeren. Nadat u dit item hebt geïnstalleerd, moet u mogelijk de computer opnieuw opstarten. *(there's been a securityproblem blablabla)*
> 
> Meer informatie:
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=216804
> 
> Help en ondersteuning:
> http://support.microsoft.com


THis update is actually A-OK to install. MS screwed up a little bit and sent incompatible versions out through WIndows update.

Here, install it manually and it should stop showing up over and over.







https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26347


----------



## xenophobe

Cool! /subbed


----------



## cookieboyeli

All* of today's new updates are all safe, but beware **KB2976978 was republished again today. It is in the OPTIONAL section!* No need to run BUU if you have recently, just right click and hide that one.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> All* of today's new updates are all safe, but beware **KB2976978 was republished again today. It is in the OPTIONAL section!* No need to run BUU if you have recently, just right click and hide that one.


I wanted to add that *KB2952664 has also been republished* under optional.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just saw *KB3102429* pop-up in the optional updates. This was already part of the updates sent around 12/1/2015 and I mention it in post #200.

I decided to just hide it since it's just an update that *supports Azerbaijani Manat and Georgian Lari currency symbols in Windows*.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just saw *KB3102429* pop-up in the optional updates. This was already part of the updates sent around 12/1/2015 and I mention it in post #200.
> 
> I decided to just hide it since it's just an update that *supports Azerbaijani Manat and Georgian Lari currency symbols in Windows*.


I installed it. Of course it's not necessary though. The only reason you wouldn't want to install is is if you didn't like the space it took up. But if that's the case I'm sure most people have a couple gigs of extra data that can be cleaned first.


----------



## ivoryg37

I just installed a clean install of Windows 7. I've only installed the motherboard drivers so far. Should I run this batch before running Windows 7 update or after I install all the important updates?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I just installed a clean install of Windows 7. I've only installed the motherboard drivers so far. Should I run this batch before running Windows 7 update or after I install all the important updates?


I'm not sure about this particular scrip/application but I'm fairly sure you want to run this after you've updated everything. I'm using Aegis Telemetry Removal for W7, not this particular script, and they've been updating it as new Windows Updates have been coming out. I wait a month or so, run Windows Update manually and then re-run the latest version of that script.

So bottom line is, it's probably best to get the latest updates and then let the script decide which stuff to delete and hide.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I just check the updates to make sure I don't install any that are in the list on here, and then afterwards I run the script just in case I missed any and to hide pending updates.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I just installed a clean install of Windows 7. I've only installed the motherboard drivers so far. Should I run this batch before running Windows 7 update or after I install all the important updates?


I did format C 2 weeks ago and I ran the batch file BEFORE I installed any driver! That way it blocks the pending updates allready which is a good thing!

It also kicks out KB971033


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> I did format C 2 weeks ago and I ran the batch file BEFORE I installed any driver! That way it blocks the pending updates allready which is a good thing!
> 
> It also kicks out KB971033


I ran it afterwards and it uninstalled 1 update. I'm going to try running it before next time I reformat as well.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Also do this if you don't want the Win10 pop-up:

hit the windows+R key and typ regedit and enter

go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows and look if the GWX folder is present.

If not, rightclick on Windows folder, select New and create new key (call it GWX)

Rightclick on the folder GWX and create a DWORD-32 bit called DisableGwx and hit enter

Now rightclick on the dword file and adjust it's hexadecimal value from 0 to 1

Close the regedit window and reboot PC

Your win10 popup will be gone!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Also do this if you don't want the Win10 pop-up:
> 
> hit the windows+R key and typ regedit and enter
> 
> go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows and look if the GWX folder is present.
> 
> If not, rightclick on Windows folder, select New and create new key (call it GWX)
> 
> Rightclick on the folder GWX and create a DWORD-32 bit called DisableGwx and hit enter
> 
> Now rightclick on the dword file and adjust it's hexadecimal value from 0 to 1
> 
> Close the regedit window and reboot PC
> 
> Your win10 popup will be gone!


Uninstalling 3035583 should do that. Are you positive it's not installed? MS reissued it a few weeks ago I think so it would go into pending updates again. Why they would do that IDK, the only people it's affecting are people who hid the update because they didn't want it.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Uninstalling 3035583 should do that. Are you positive it's not installed? MS reissued it a few weeks ago I think so it would go into pending updates again. Why they would do that IDK, the only people it's affecting are people who hid the update because they didn't want it.


Oh I did not knew that









I had this win 10 pop up stuff loooong before this thread was alive









So I searched the webzzz myself and at least this easy reg-mod did the trick of hiding that stupid pop-up...

After that I used this batch uninstaller file









That's why I "adviced" him to do that









But ok, good to know that I don't have to do that in my future format C's


----------



## Bignasty006

Let's say I just reformatted a machine. Would this program hide all the unwanted updates before I install the 100+ updates available? I'm trying to avoid fishing through the list being that it isn't searchable until after it's downloaded and installed.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just saw a couple of optional updates pop up! MS trying to be sneaky and pushing *KB2952664* again when I've already hidden it!

There are 3 other updates:

KB3102433
KB3123862
KB3135445

Are these 3 safe?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just found out that *KB3123862* should not be installed!
Quote:


> The update adds capabilities to some computers that lets users easily learn about Windows 10 or start an upgrade to Windows 10. Before you install this update, see the Prerequisites section. For more information about Windows 10, see Windows 10.


Its' the dreaded Win10 pop upgrade option! Here's the actual link to MS ---> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3123862

3135445 link is here ---> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3135445#bookmark-prerequisites

Is the last one safe?

EDIT: KB3102433 are language packs for NET framework 4.6.1 ---> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3102433


----------



## cookieboyeli

Sorry, I've been offline! Thanks @mark_thaddeus for spreading the word in my absence.







Looks like M$ is up to it again.

At least *KB3102433* is safe though!









These two bad updates have been reissued and will need to be hidden again:
*KB3123862*
*KB2976978*

These two _new_ updates have been published and will be added to the kblist.








*KB3135445* (Windows 7 only)
*KB3135449* (Windows 8 only)

Update coming shortly, and by shortly I mean probably not shortly but soon.


----------



## Quantum Reality

What was that update that patched the Win7 update enumeration slowpokiness? Probably a good idea to install that first thing after manually putting on SP1 if your OS doesn't come with it.


----------



## Kimir

Hmm, why the KB3135445 should be avoided exactly?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@cookieboyeli,

Can we add a date on the OP whenever you release an update? This would at least give an idea as to what date releases it covers (ballpark figure) for people.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Holy moley!

I just got a ton of updates (win 7 64 bit) pending:

1. 3134814
2. 3122648
3. 3127220
4. 3122656
5. 3127229
6. 3115858
7. 3124280
8. 3126446
9. 3126587
10. 3126593
11. 3134214

Which is safe and which isn't?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Holy moley!
> 
> I just got a ton of updates (win 7 64 bit) pending:
> 
> 1. 3134814
> 2. 3122648
> 3. 3127220
> 4. 3122656
> 5. 3127229
> 6. 3115858
> 7. 3124280
> 8. 3126446
> 9. 3126587
> 10. 3126593
> 11. 3134214
> 
> Which is safe and which isn't?


Yup I was waiting for that to drop first. Patch Tuesday is still alive and well. - Double check optional updates AGAIN, more crap was reissued. 2-4 depending on OS.

I always just looked at last edited since I rarely edit it without updating it, I think it's listed in the script too. I'll add that in though for quick looking because I get that.

@Kimir
It's previous revisions are all blocked already. DOn't let the language MS uses fool you, these do a lot more than they let on.
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3029642/microsoft-windows/kb-3135449-and-3135445-could-be-useful-but-ignore-the-rest-of-microsofts-batch.html
If you follow the trail you find at the end it's just another update designed to so god know what to your system in "preparation" for an upgrade. That said, this particular revision does help WIndows Updates (7 only?) specifically as far as how long Windows update will take.

Update coming tomorrow, can't stay awake.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Sorry I haven't posted the update yet - I discovered a "large" number of updates that may need blocking and am looking into them all!

Check this one out.

KB2882822

Published _2013_. So why block it now? Because this update was reissued/replaced by KB3068708 which we already block! So essentially they just reused some of the tracking that was already there. It's possible to have KB3068708 uninstalled but still have KB2882822 installed.

Worse still is that it was a problematic update (as many of these are - or at least more than average for sure) back when it was released, causing data loss for some and issues with AV for others.

This is just one example of a number of updates I have to research before adding. I know you guys wanted this like a week ago but I can't risk adding something that doesn't need to be added.

Also, I've only been sleeping once every 2 days lately which is really slowing me down...









EDIT/Rant:

Even if this tracking could be said to have "no effect", information which you have no knowledge of is still leaving your computer, and consuming network resources. Whether it be extra TCP/UDP connections, bandwidth, etc. It's still unnecessary stress.

I'm hoping to add an optional hosts list modifier to BUU some time that blocks certain microsoft IPs from being sent to or received from. There are so many at this point that the combined load on your network ACTUALLY makes a detectable difference/load. Some people with particularly problematic connections can actually have their ping increased by this. Crazy right? I mean think of the gamers who want the game packets going out first, they can end up delaying game packets from time to time if a large number are sending/receiving in unison. I like to keep my system as clean and minimalistic as possible, the less connections the better.

I don't think it would be beyond the scope of BUU to include a hosts blacklist in addition to the kblist do you? WHat do you guys think? I think it would fit very well.

Do you think it should be enabled by default and optional or DISABLED by default and optional?
Would your answer depend on what it is blocking?

I'm curious to hear everyone's opinion on this.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I say make the HOSTS change optional. Some people may have firewall rules already in place and/or may already have modified that file.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I say make the HOSTS change optional. Some people may have firewall rules already in place and/or may already have modified that file.


It will be optional and off by default. I realized that's obviously best after sleeping.









It won't matter if you've already modified it, this will just add entries. My hosts file was already modified, it just added more at the end. I'm going to make it alphabetical so if there are any sites in there people don't want after the fact they can exclude them from the list easily. Hopefully we can make a feature that lets you use the up and down arrows to go through the KB & IP lists, then hit space bar to deactivate that entry. Perhaps there will be a way to include new entries on the fly too simply by typing them out. That would be pretty neat if you didn't want to mess with the text files and only had one or two entries to change.


----------



## ASUSfreak

last 3 post = chinese for me







but what about the updates







shall we install them or not


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> last 3 post = chinese for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what about the updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shall we install them or not


English:







Nope! Hang on a bit, I'll put out an update tonight if I can manage to finish before I fall asleep! (Working on 4 hours sleep today...) If not it'll be ready tomorrow for sure. I've had a lot to do and I wanted to catch up with all the threads I'm subbed to which took more time than I thought. (Sorry!) Don't worry, it's coming very soon™.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Ah! I do understand NOPE









Hehehe, don't worry, take your time! I'm not in a rush









It's just the stupid update notification once I start up the PC. I'll leave the updates "waiting" (or is that "pending"?)

I'll check this thread in a few days again and I'll see what I must hide or not, or if there's a BU³ (Batch Update Uninstaller-Update)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I wonder when the update will drop?


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I wonder when the update will drop?


sssshhhhhhhttttttt!!!! He is still sleeping!!! He slept way too less previous week


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> sssshhhhhhhttttttt!!!! He is still sleeping!!! He slept way too less previous week


I hope he hasn't hibernated yet!


----------



## ASUSfreak




----------



## cookieboyeli

Haha you guys, you aren't too far off actually!









My CPU died and I'd been too busy dying from insomnia, so I took a break.

I'm officially sleeping every NIGHT, and getting to see the morning sun!







So that's dealt with for now. (It may come back but I'll just keep fighting the good fight)









I'll pick up where I left off later today hopefully, just checking in for now to let you know I'm not dead and neither is BUU.

3035583 was republished AGAIN. It seems like they do it every month now. I think the next feature to be implemented would deal with that. They publish off schedule too, so perhaps there's a way for BUU to run silently when any pending updates are detected. That would be neat.
For now though I'm just going to focus on getting the rest of those new bad updates added to the kblist so I can release. I still don't know how many there will be in total.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Hey everyone, I'm sorry I haven't updated BUU yet. I've been too ill to even use the computer for any length of time for the past few days. I can barely walk or drink. I caught some sort of superbug.







I'm sicker than I've been in 10 years.

I haven't eaten in days... not that I want to. I must have lost close to 10 pounds in the last couple days. I feel like I'm slowly dying...









I feel guilty for not putting out an update, but I really can't do it right now... sorry guys.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Health first brother! Get well soon!


----------



## ignsvn

Get well soon! Health first!


----------



## Struzzin

Its not a problem at all









I just wanted to say thank you for doing this I really appreciate it.

Get feeling better cookieboyeli


----------



## latelesley

Heads up. I just got my update thingy pop up with some new updates. most are security updates, but 5 of them caught my eye. (OS is Windows 7 Ultimate X64)

First is an "Important" update - KB3138612 which " contains some improvements to Windows Update Client in Windows 7 SP1 and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1. " I'm suspicious of that one.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3138612

Then there are 4 optionals.

A re-release of KB2952664 "Compatibility update for upgrading Windows 7 " Avoid! Its already listed in BUU
A re-release of KB3035583 " Update installs Get Windows 10 app in Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 SP1 " Avoid! Already listed in BUU
KB3118401 - this seems to update the windows C runtime to run Win 10 programs. It may be ok to install.
KB3121255 Seems to address a stop error in windows server. " "0x00000024" Stop error in FsRtlNotifyFilterReportChange and VSS backup of PI Data server fails in Windows" It should be ok.

Of anyone has win 8/8.1, can you check the "more information link" on each update, and see if there are any relevant to win 8/8.1 that need checking out?

Edit, forgot to say, cookieboyeli, hope you get well soon! I think we could all tell from your avatar that you had some sort of superbug.







Hope you're better soon!


----------



## pstein

I just discovered the script which looks very interesting.

Until now I used a similar scipt ("Aegis") which can be found here:

https://voat.co/v/technology/comments/853510

What are the differences?

Peter


----------



## seppeku

Is anyone using this with Group Policy? I really need to figure out a way to use this as a GPO to uninstall kb3035583 everytime it's published.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latelesley*
> 
> Heads up. I just got my update thingy pop up with some new updates. most are security updates, but 5 of them caught my eye. (OS is Windows 7 Ultimate X64)
> 
> First is an "Important" update - KB3138612 which " contains some improvements to Windows Update Client in Windows 7 SP1 and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1. " I'm suspicious of that one.
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3138612
> 
> Then there are 4 optionals.
> 
> A re-release of KB2952664 "Compatibility update for upgrading Windows 7 " Avoid! Its already listed in BUU
> A re-release of KB3035583 " Update installs Get Windows 10 app in Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 SP1 " Avoid! Already listed in BUU
> KB3118401 - this seems to update the windows C runtime to run Win 10 programs. It may be ok to install.
> KB3121255 Seems to address a stop error in windows server. " "0x00000024" Stop error in FsRtlNotifyFilterReportChange and VSS backup of PI Data server fails in Windows" It should be ok.
> 
> Of anyone has win 8/8.1, can you check the "more information link" on each update, and see if there are any relevant to win 8/8.1 that need checking out?
> 
> Edit, forgot to say, cookieboyeli, hope you get well soon! I think we could all tell from your avatar that you had some sort of superbug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're better soon!


Thank you so much everyone! I'm finally getting over whatever that was. Damn it was bad! I'm still sick, but I'm feeling well enough the past day or two. So much has piled up though. I had to do 3 loads of laundry yesterday, I haven't vacuumed, the dishes... oh god it's a wreck. Most of it's cleaned up though, I took yesterday to just sort everything out.

Thanks for helping out! I encourage everyone to click more information by the right side of the selected updates to see what it's all about. Beware though many look mundane even with the overview MS gives, but aren't. I'll give some examples of those when I update BUU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstein*
> 
> I just discovered the script which looks very interesting.
> 
> Until now I used a similar scipt ("Aegis") which can be found here:
> 
> https://voat.co/v/technology/comments/853510
> 
> What are the differences?
> 
> Peter


I've used Aegis, their main feature is the ip block list they add to the hosts file. Give that a shot along with Spybot Anti-Beacon to make sure you're blocking everything. That's a planned feature.

As for their KB list, I actually have to compare against them, at one time we had more updates but since the last update they've added some new ones. Our lists are not the same though, there's some we have that they don't.

Lists aside, the main difference is the way it works. Theirs uses a really simple script to uninstall updates giving no feedback. I think it actually fails if certain updates are baked in as it fails on my machine and I have several baked in. The other thing is the update hiding logic, Agawthrop has done a LOT of work on that in BUU, it's not perfect but it is head and shoulders above anything else out there. The only major thing regarding that we need to improve on now is to deal with recurring updates like 3035583

Speaking of, @seppeku, make sure you have *RECOMMENDED UPDATES* and *OPTIONAL UPDATES* unchecked!
3035583 SHould be in the optional category and need to be checked manually as well even if you have updates set to install automatically.

This is definitely an issue though that's the #1 feature I would like to implement when Agawthrop has the the time. Recurring updates need to be blocked and hidden automatically. I'm sure there's a way to detect if new updates are available and trigger BUU or even a sub section of the script to automatically hid any updates already in the list silently, then run monthly after patch tuesday or if the pending update queue exceeds a certain number.

For now unfortunately the best solution is simply to set your update settings to notify but not download or install.

Thanks again everyone!!!







BUU will be back on track soon™!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Glad to hear you're back! Would there be any chance of implementing this in Windows 10 somehow? I had windows 10 on a box for a bit and I had to fight like blazes with it to turn off all the update checking before putting it online. Having a one-shot program to run to NOPE out on all the updates would be pretty handy.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

You should add KB 3139929 to the list.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1594093/infoworld-windows-patch-kb-3139929-when-a-security-update-is-not-a-security-update/0_20


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> You should add KB 3139929 to the list.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1594093/infoworld-windows-patch-kb-3139929-when-a-security-update-is-not-a-security-update/0_20


Yup that's going on there.

Was planning on it tonight but it's only 7:50pm and I'm so tired I'm falling asleep against my will like a child right now. Still getting over whatever that was it seems.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Glad to hear you're back! Would there be any chance of implementing this in Windows 10 somehow? I had windows 10 on a box for a bit and I had to fight like blazes with it to turn off all the update checking before putting it online. Having a one-shot program to run to NOPE out on all the updates would be pretty handy.


Hmmm, while that may work for some... a sort of "nuke all" policy there's nothing built into BUU right now to support that, it would have to be made from scratch. I don't know how complex it would be... you already know more than I do on the subject.

Windows 10 has been on my mind a lot lately. In plan on upgrading "soon" my HDD is going and I need to move to raid SSD's soon, just need enough $$$ for the second SSD. Then I'll reinstall.

I personally planned on starting my research into WIndows 10 after migrating since it's sort of impossible to if you're not. I recommend running tinywall if you don't already have something better. that may be able to block everything MS. I your case I recommend making a white list for the network since you strike me as the type that that would work for.









I think BUU will always be a piece of the puzzle. New features likely won't be added until some time in May when Agawthrop has time. (He's a CPA, poor guy must be buried right about now).


----------



## pstein

Does BUU script hide ambigous patches in built-in Update Panel too?

Ok, if I run BUU scipt then ambigous Win patches are uninstalled.
Fine.

But are they switched to "hidden" Mode in standard built-in Update Panel as well?

I mean if I let Win 7 search for new security and recommended optional updates then at first the found new
patches are presented to the user.

By unticking checkboxes users can decide whether the corresponding patches should be installed or not.

BUT: Furthermore the user can right click and "HIDE" the patches so that they are not presented any more in the future.

Does BUU script set this "hidden" flag for uninstalled patches as well?

If not: Can this feature be included in the next release?

Thank you
Peter


----------



## Kimir

Yes, it uninstall and hide them.
If Microsoft pull them back in, they will re-appear. It's been seen with KB 3035583 for example.

What would be nice, is to have an additional little script only to hide again after doing a "search for update", so you don't have to run the whole BUU for nothing.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstein*
> 
> Does BUU script hide ambigous patches in built-in Update Panel too?
> 
> Ok, if I run BUU scipt then ambigous Win patches are uninstalled.
> Fine.
> 
> But are they switched to "hidden" Mode in standard built-in Update Panel as well?
> 
> I mean if I let Win 7 search for new security and recommended optional updates then at first the found new
> patches are presented to the user.
> 
> By unticking checkboxes users can decide whether the corresponding patches should be installed or not.
> 
> BUT: Furthermore the user can right click and "HIDE" the patches so that they are not presented any more in the future.
> 
> Does BUU script set this "hidden" flag for uninstalled patches as well?
> 
> If not: Can this feature be included in the next release?
> 
> Thank you
> Peter


Yes, any updates that are in BUU's kblist are uninstalled if present (and not stuck "baked in"...) are hidden as well. If they are not installed yet but pending, they still get hidden.
Unfortunately some of these updates get regularly republished, KB3035583 which is the actual "Get Windows 10" program seems to be published at random by itself, or snuck in with larger batches of updates all the time. Sometimes a couple times a month! Currently BUU has no way of knowing when this happens.







This is the #1 issue I would like to deal with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yes, it uninstall and hide them.
> If Microsoft pull them back in, they will re-appear. It's been seen with KB 3035583 for example.
> 
> What would be nice, is to have an additional little script only to hide again after doing a "search for update", so you don't have to run the whole BUU for nothing.


Yes absolutely, perhaps we can "hook"" BUU to the check for updates function, so whenever updates are checked for BUU will run silently in the background and take care of it for you, so you don't need to do anything. Of course if a new bad update comes out that BUU isn't aware of BUU wouldn't catch that unless updated. If BUU had the option to be silently updated in addition that would make the entire idea much more effective.

_But I actually have to update BUU_ for that to work lol...







Which *WILL BE HAPPENING TODAY COME HELL OR HIGH WATER.*

*NOTICE:*
A huge batch of optional updates was just released by MS.

I just checked MS info on all of them and _so far_ it appears they are all* very useful patches! I highly recommending installing them. Double check that you are only installing updates published TODAY though, as you _might_ have others pending in the list. You can see the publish date by click the update and looking on the right side of the window.

*** The exception to this would be two updates on which NO INFORMATION has been published! There is not a single google result for them yet (this will likely be the first one







). Although chances are good that they are safe, I would wait until some info about them surfaces before installing!
*Please make sure to uncheck
KB3103709
KB3115224
Until further notice!*


----------



## highstream

Thanks. A link to your post is the only information I could find about 3103709. MS is really getting sneaky.


----------



## cookieboyeli

*BIG UPDATE!*
*That's right folks, BUU 5.2.5 is* *here!*









Today we have a whopping *20* updates to add to the list! It's been so long since the last update. There really should have been three or four updates between now and then, so the version number gets a nice bump to 5.2.5.
The full list of added updates is as follows, click them to go to the KB articles:

KB2882822
KB3042058
KB3064683
KB3072318
KB3074677
KB3081437
KB3081454
KB3081954
KB3086255
KB3088195
KB3090045
KB3093983
KB3102810
KB3102812
KB3123862
KB3135445
KB3135449
KB3138612
KB3138615
KB3139929

KB3146449
KB3146449, actually can't be uninstalled by itself. It's bundled into _KB3139929_, so you have to uninstall KB3139929 to get rid of KB3146449. As such, it's been omitted from the KBlist as it will be uninstalled anyway.









KB3139929 was called an "IE security update" yet added non security related components in addition to the security patches. One non-security component (KB3146449) is a WINDOWS 10 AD GENERATOR FOR INTERNET EXPLORER!







When you open a new tab, you'll get a wonderful blue banner ad telling you to upgrade to Windows 10!
Read up more on that here: *http://bit.ly/1RRKLTX*

MS really shot themselves in the foot with a cannon ball this time. What little trust they've attempted to build over the past few months has been completly obliterated. (Yet again).
They really need to get their stance straight. It seems like they're working against themselves quite a lot lately.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just noticed after extracting that an error occurs. Can you re-up the file?

*When using WinRar I get an error* but when *I tried to extract using 7zip it extracted fine*. Running it now!









EDIT: 3088195 failed to uninstall? I'll try to re-run it and come back here!









EDIT 2: I tried to re-run and uninstall manually and 3088195 doesn't uninstall at all! Crap!

EDIT 3: Finally got it removed (manually though - i should have tried to run BUU but was too lazy) after rebooting my PC after the failed uninstall of 3088195 I tried to remove it manually and voila it worked!

I guess what everyone should do if they run into this is.

1. Run BUU
2. If a failed uninstall of 3088195 appears, keep calm








3. Restart PC
4. Either Run BUU to uninstall 3088195 or remove manually via installed updates
5. Enjoy!!!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I also noticed that 971033 appeared again which BUU wasn't able to hide. I ended up hiding it manually!


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm running this as soon as I get home, and definitely running it on my grandparent's PC. I really, really don't want them upgrading to 10.


----------



## latelesley

I'm having trouble runnung the new (v5.2.5) version, i'm getting errors trying to unpack the archive. both winrar and the internal windows zip handler fail to unpack all but the log file (which is 0 size). it comes up with an unspecified error. can you check the archive you uploaded, @cookieboyeli? Thanks


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latelesley*
> 
> I'm having trouble runnung the new (v5.2.5) version, i'm getting errors trying to unpack the archive. both winrar and the internal windows zip handler fail to unpack all but the log file (which is 0 size). it comes up with an unspecified error. can you check the archive you uploaded, @cookieboyeli? Thanks


use 7zip, I mentioned it 3 posts above your post!


----------



## latelesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> use 7zip, I mentioned it 3 posts above your post!


Oops, I hadn't read yer posts! I'd only tried downloading the new version. Thanks for the help, mark_thaddeus.
















EDIT : Worked a treat!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> How to get rid of pending updates that are no longer relevant to your system!
> 
> You might have two driver updates for the same mouse or you might have printer drivers trying to install for a printer you took a crowbar to years ago! Plain old windows updates that have been replaced, are no longer for your system due to changes, or are glitching out for any reason. This will get rid of them.
> 
> Step 1: Download device remover: http://www.pro-it-education.de/software/deviceremover/DeviceRemoverSetup.exe


This URL no longer works. Got a new link?

@latelesley

WinRAR 5.20 beta 4 worked fine.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Hello
I have been using Batch Update Uninstaller to get rid of bad updates since v5.21, do I'm fairly new. Anyway I got v5.25 and updated Win 7 and ran it. the log shows three updates failed to uninstall tried to manually uninstall all three and each time I get error 0x80070480. Have tried using control panel and by opening elevate command prompt using wusa /uninstall /kb:3088195 and each KB fails to uninstall.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kimir

Tried restart and BUU again?


----------



## FrostyAMD

Yep Done That several times Today


----------



## Kimir

Hmm, I don't know then. I had a few failed, restarted and ran BUU again, it worked. Restarted again and now running "search for update" which takes forever.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Fially got rid of the three KB's . Had to do it manually thru Control Panel > Programs and Features>View Installed updaes


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I hit enter instead of Y when it's asked if I wanted to continue. BEEP! Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> How to get rid of pending updates that are no longer relevant to your system!
> 
> You might have two driver updates for the same mouse or you might have printer drivers trying to install for a printer you took a crowbar to years ago! Plain old windows updates that have been replaced, are no longer for your system due to changes, or are glitching out for any reason. This will get rid of them.
> 
> Step 1: Download device remover: http://www.pro-it-education.de/software/deviceremover/DeviceRemoverSetup.exe
> 
> 
> 
> This URL no longer works. Got a new link?
> 
> @latelesley
> 
> WinRAR 5.20 beta 4 worked fine.
Click to expand...

WinRAR oh jesus... why is that still alive... it used to not be able to extract 7zip files last time I knew. I wouldn't trust it at all. Look at the network activity it puts out. I've never even installed it and I'll bet you it calls home regularly. 7-zip is open source _and_ it's faster.

Yea http://www.pro-it-education.de went down a few months ago, I think mid December... I tried to track down the domain owner and let them know but got no response. Guess it's dead.








No matter, once on the internet, forever on the internet! http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/device_remover_543c.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Hello
> I have been using Batch Update Uninstaller to get rid of bad updates since v5.21, do I'm fairly new. Anyway I got v5.25 and updated Win 7 and ran it. the log shows three updates failed to uninstall tried to manually uninstall all three and each time I get error 0x80070480. Have tried using control panel and by opening elevate command prompt using wusa /uninstall /kb:3088195 and each KB fails to uninstall.
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Yea there are still some cases where updates don't uninstall with BUU, we're not sure why... I wish I could ask for information about your system to possibly help find a lead, but honestly I wouldn't know where to start.

I'm glad you got them uninstalled though! If it happens again post up and perhaps we'll be able to diagnose why and update BUU with a fix or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I hit enter instead of Y when it's asked if I wanted to continue. BEEP! Scared the crap out of me.


Oh my god this gets me all the time! It's not just with BUU either. I instinctively mute my headphones whenever I see a CMD window now.







I'm pretty sure I have hearing loss from flashing too many gpu bioses half asleep.







(Ok more like 3/4ths asleep, which is kind of how I do everything these days... IDK why I didn't make my name Insomnia something... perhaps I'll name my new rig Insomnia!... Nah, too generic. Hey I know! "4:20AM" lol )


----------



## mark_thaddeus

3 new updates just popped up:

3122661
3127233
3136000


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> 3 new updates just popped up:
> 
> 3122661
> 3127233
> 3136000


.NET updates, all safe! Definitely install.

Speaking of .NET, you can speed up programs and fudge things that need .NET by using this easy NGEN updater:
http://1drv.ms/1WCu3ZT








Since MS Update makes use of this it can actually help fix a number of issues with MS update. I had a computer that could not update or run BUU at all because .NET was corrupted. This will fix taht and update it so any program using .NET runs as fast as possible. Run it weekly is the word on the street.

Grab the Visual C++ Redist Installer too. That will uninstall all old versions and install all latest (if the version numbers seem to be older on some, don't worry, it's just MS being stupid with versioning and packaging). Try to stop games from installing their own or remove them if they do because they will run better on newer versions of the same year and architecture.









Source: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=393405


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> .NET updates, all safe! Definitely install.
> 
> Speaking of .NET, you can speed up programs and fudge things that need .NET by using this easy NGEN updater:
> http://1drv.ms/1WCu3ZT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since MS Update makes use of this it can actually help fix a number of issues with MS update. I had a computer that could not update or run BUU at all because .NET was corrupted. This will fix taht and update it so any program using .NET runs as fast as possible. Run it weekly is the word on the street.
> 
> Grab the Visual C++ Redist Installer too. That will uninstall all old versions and install all latest (if the version numbers seem to be older on some, don't worry, it's just MS being stupid with versioning and packaging). Try to stop games from installing their own or remove them if they do because they will run better on newer versions of the same year and architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=393405


Awesome! I just ran both and I hope they worked???









I saw failed/errors in the .NET but is said that it was normal , the second one ran and it didn't pop up any errors, so I'm assuming both ran what they needed to!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> .NET updates, all safe! Definitely install.
> 
> Speaking of .NET, you can speed up programs and fudge things that need .NET by using this easy NGEN updater:
> http://1drv.ms/1WCu3ZT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since MS Update makes use of this it can actually help fix a number of issues with MS update. I had a computer that could not update or run BUU at all because .NET was corrupted. This will fix taht and update it so any program using .NET runs as fast as possible. Run it weekly is the word on the street.
> 
> Grab the Visual C++ Redist Installer too. That will uninstall all old versions and install all latest (if the version numbers seem to be older on some, don't worry, it's just MS being stupid with versioning and packaging). Try to stop games from installing their own or remove them if they do because they will run better on newer versions of the same year and architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=393405
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! I just ran both and I hope they worked???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw failed/errors in the .NET but is said that it was normal , the second one ran and it didn't pop up any errors, so I'm assuming both ran what they needed to!
Click to expand...

Yup! It's that easy.

I just posted a huge system optimization "guide" if you want to take a look. I'm really into it today.







Someone asked to decrease DPC latency and I just flew off the handle lol








http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=406260


----------



## Quantum Reality

Nice! Looks like I have a couple new tools for my Win7 reinstallation arsenal









Oh, also, cookieboyeli - some SSD optimizers say use a fixed page file size, so you may want to mention that. For hard drive users it's not so critical since they have essentially infinite writes.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Nice! Looks like I have a couple new tools for my Win7 reinstallation arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also, cookieboyeli - some SSD optimizers say use a fixed page file size, so you may want to mention that. For hard drive users it's not so critical since they have essentially infinite writes.


Thanks







Maybe someday I'll reveal my arsenal with a REAL guide. It's perhaps my greatest achievement. I've easily put 10,000 hours into it and everything it contains.

As for SSD writes... As far as I'm concerned, any SSD made in the last 3 years has near infinite writes as well. I've got a Vertex 4 that I've absolutely beat to hell and back, running with 6GB free for months, writing 5-30GB a day, I've had it since 2011 and it's only at 98% lol. With more than 20% free space I can still bench AS GOOD AS brand new one! So at this point I'd have to say the whole SSD limited life thing doesn't come into play much anymore if at all.
I'm not saying intentionally write to your SSD for no reason, just that the difference is so slim it doesn't matter in this case.

I must admit I do not know nearly as much as I should about pagefiles, and windows memory management. Caching, commit charge, etc... I just haven't had the time to really get into it yet.

However, if I'm not mistaken, the pagefile is sort of like "diskram", like the opposite of a _ramdisk_. So it is constantly written to and read from. Since windows is optimized to SSDs now, having a larger pool may actually result LESS WEAR on individual cells as there likely wear leveling logic built into the writing. I'm not sure if the SSD sees the writes as their own files and implements it's own wear leveling or if it being "inside" the pagefile _file_ makes it invisible to the disk...

Either way, wear leveling is definitely not a problem no matter how things are written.

It's likely that a smaller size was recommended due to the fact that SSDs are quite limited in size as are people's wallets... :'(

I'll look more into it though, you've got me curious now!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> *snip*
> *NOTICE:*
> A huge batch of optional updates was just released by MS.
> 
> I just checked MS info on all of them and _so far_ it appears they are all* very useful patches! I highly recommending installing them. Double check that you are only installing updates published TODAY though, as you _might_ have others pending in the list. You can see the publish date by click the update and looking on the right side of the window.
> 
> *** The exception to this would be two updates on which NO INFORMATION has been published! There is not a single google result for them yet (this will likely be the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Although chances are good that they are safe, I would wait until some info about them surfaces before installing!
> *Please make sure to uncheck
> KB3103709
> KB3115224
> Until further notice!*


*Further Notice!*
KB3115224 now has a KB article! It's safe to install, and I recommend doing so!








KB3103709 Still has no KB article so keep waiting on that one.







MS is really taking their sweet time with this.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> MS is really taking their sweet time with this.


Maybe they get "a returning message" from all our PC's that these updates (the BUU ones) fail.

That's why MS knows


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> *snip*
> *NOTICE:*
> A huge batch of optional updates was just released by MS.
> 
> I just checked MS info on all of them and _so far_ it appears they are all* very useful patches! I highly recommending installing them. Double check that you are only installing updates published TODAY though, as you _might_ have others pending in the list. You can see the publish date by click the update and looking on the right side of the window.
> 
> *** The exception to this would be two updates on which NO INFORMATION has been published! There is not a single google result for them yet (this will likely be the first one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Although chances are good that they are safe, I would wait until some info about them surfaces before installing!
> *Please make sure to uncheck
> KB3103709
> KB3115224
> Until further notice!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Further Notice!*
> KB3115224 now has a KB article! It's safe to install, and I recommend doing so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB3103709 Still has no KB article so keep waiting on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MS is really taking their sweet time with this.
Click to expand...

Strangely, KB3103709 has disappeared from my optional pending updates list and is not found when checking for new updates. What is up with this update?
So far, all we have is speculation: http://www.infoworld.com/article/3047038/microsoft-windows/mystery-continues-with-microsofts-unidentified-patch-kb-3103709.html
In addition, I've read everything from "it's an ad installer" to "it's a fake update, windows update was hijacked, it's a virus!" to _"it bricked my monitor!"_







LOL That one was my favorite. Watch out, _it'll brick your monitor_ /s hahahaha


----------



## cookieboyeli

KB3035583 was republished YET AGAIN today... I wonder how many people are actually being tripped up by it after it being republished so many times?

It's in optional, but flagged as "Recommended" so watch out for that. Apparently they've now added a countdown timer with 60 minutes on the clock to cancel







so if it pops up while you're sleeping you will be waking up to a nasty surprise.







Nice.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> KB3035583 was republished YET AGAIN today... I wonder how many people are actually being tripped up by it after it being republished so many times?
> 
> It's in optional, but flagged as "Recommended" so watch out for that. Apparently they've now added a countdown timer with 60 minutes on the clock to cancel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if it pops up while you're sleeping you will be waking up to a nasty surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.


Yeah I had to re-hide it again!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> KB3035583 was republished YET AGAIN today... I wonder how many people are actually being tripped up by it after it being republished so many times?
> 
> It's in optional, but flagged as "Recommended" so watch out for that. Apparently they've now added a countdown timer with 60 minutes on the clock to cancel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if it pops up while you're sleeping you will be waking up to a nasty surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had to re-hide it again!
Click to expand...

Yea this has got to come to an end...







With the new timer countdown to trigger the upgrade it's actually a pretty serious mistake if you let 3035583 get installed. (I'm not 100% sure if you can install Windows 10 with ONLY this update, but it's basically the "mainsail". I'm definitely not going to test to find out).

@agawthrop Is drowning in everyone's tax returns right now, so he won't be available to implement new features until he can unbury himself...

Respect



It may seem like a simple task to check if 3035583 is pending when anything is, but how do you even check if something is pending without leaving a thread running 24/7? I don't know any code, I just know it won't be simple.
Good luck agawthrop! Wherever you may be!


----------



## latelesley

ummm just to throw the idea out there, I don't think you'd need a thread running 24/7. Couldn't it be implemented by A) Create an installer to package BUU and install in a known place (c:\Program files ?) and B) Add to the menu an option to create a scheduled task in windows task scheduler to trigger it once or twice a day to check pending updates? I think that would be far easier to code and implement.









Edit : https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/9a044f18-b394-449a-8dd5-7169827430b9

Edit again! : http://www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latelesley*
> 
> ummm just to throw the idea out there, I don't think you'd need a thread running 24/7. Couldn't it be implemented by A) Create an installer to package BUU and install in a known place (c:\Program files ?) and B) Add to the menu an option to create a scheduled task in windows task scheduler to trigger it once or twice a day to check pending updates? I think that would be far easier to code and implement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/9a044f18-b394-449a-8dd5-7169827430b9
> 
> Edit again! : http://www.jrsoftware.org/isinfo.php


Yea you could do that. You can also schedule windows update to run 5 minutes before it. It needs to run silently so as not to pop up over games or movies or whatever.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Just to let you know that these updates failed to uninstall:

KB3068708 failed
KB3080149 failed
KB3088195 failed


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Just to let you know that these updates failed to uninstall:
> 
> KB3068708 failed
> KB3080149 failed
> KB3088195 failed


Try and restart your PC then run it again. If it still doesn't work you can uninstall in manually.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Just to let you know that these updates failed to uninstall:
> 
> KB3068708 failed
> KB3080149 failed
> KB3088195 failed
> 
> 
> 
> Try and restart your PC then run it again. If it still doesn't work you can uninstall in manually.
Click to expand...

If they manually uninstall correctly but not with BUU then something is wrong with the system, possibly a service not starting but more likely something to do with .NET...

You could try updating the VC++ Redists and .NET:
https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%21AMETzoHhc9e3qp0&id=C1FACEB7B51DAE61%21120&cid=C1FACEB7B51DAE61
(download and run Easy NGEN and Visual C++ Redist installer files)


----------



## ASUSfreak

Yup rebooting did the trick, all removed now.

THX all


----------



## Dyaems

sorry for the dumb question, but what does it do? i just updated to Win10 and im not sure what it needs to perform faster as it is currently slower than my tweaked win7


----------



## latelesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> sorry for the dumb question, but what does it do? i just updated to Win10 and im not sure what it needs to perform faster as it is currently slower than my tweaked win7


It is basically an automated tool to remove updates from Windows 7/8/8.1 which relate to upgrading to Windows 10, or adds telemetry similar to Windows 10's. If you are already on Windows 10, this is of no use to you. It applies only to peeps who have Windows 7/8/8.1, and do not want to "upgrade" to Windows 10.

(BTW, a question's only dumb if you already know the answer. Thus its not a dumb question at all.







)


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latelesley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> sorry for the dumb question, but what does it do? i just updated to Win10 and im not sure what it needs to perform faster as it is currently slower than my tweaked win7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is basically an automated tool to remove updates from Windows 7/8/8.1 which relate to upgrading to Windows 10, or adds telemetry similar to Windows 10's. If you are already on Windows 10, this is of no use to you. It applies only to peeps who have Windows 7/8/8.1, and do not want to "upgrade" to Windows 10.
> 
> (BTW, a question's only dumb if you already know the answer. Thus its not a dumb question at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

I tried 10 on someone's laptop and did notice it was slower than 8.1 (which is faster than 7)!

The start menu in particular actually lags and has a delay before opening. Yuck! You need to have the page file enabled to get right of that (I know I know it's dumb, but ti's the only solution I have).

In addition, there are a LOT more services and unnecessary garbage turned on by default in W10 vs8.1, which was a surprise to me since that is the exact _opposite_ they were saying before it came out. (Would it kill them to put services on manual???







)

Anyway, since you are on WIndows 10, you should block all the telemetry and spyware and crap with Spybot Anti-Beacon.

Then disable the unnecessary services as this guide recommends:
http://www.askvg.com/beginners-guide-to-configure-windows-10-services/
This guide is also particularly good. I especially like how it shows you how to get rid of the metro crap!








http://www.askvg.com/master-tutorial-to-make-windows-10-super-fast/
Pick and choose what things you want to disable. I keep animations, but always choose no sounds. Running windows with sounds is so annoying. You'll be so relieved when you don't get sounds with popups, it takes that subtle anxiety they can create away.


----------



## Spacedinvader

After about 2 days of wupdates (win7 32 bit, the proc doesn't appear to do 64, errored during install, old dell celeron or sommat with 1gb ram!) it was wanting to wupdate to w10.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> After about 2 days of wupdates (win7 32 bit, the proc doesn't appear to do 64, errored during install, old dell celeron or sommat with 1gb ram!) it was wanting to wupdate to w10.


Believe it or not WIndows 8.1 and 10 use a lot less resources than 7. It would probably be faster if it did, no joke. However 8.1 is faster by default and uses less RAM than 10.

I once ran Windows 8.1 on an old 1GB Pentium 4 machine with a 20GB hard drive (6._83_GB Pata HDD was just too small lol). I disabled services until I got it down to about 384mb if I remember correctly. There were only something like 12 processes running LOL. It took a good hour and a half to do but once I was done DAMN was it good!
No thermal paste or even mounting screws for the heatsink on that machine... the motherboard was stacked on books and glasses.. a bit crooked. THe fan was so powerful it would often blow itself off center trying to cool the CPU and make a chain reaction of failure and overheat. hahaha good times.









I had enough space to run close to 10 tabs on Chrome with Adblock plus and Ghostery. Now that I know about uBlock origin though I'm sure I would have been able to run over a dozen tabs using that single extension with a bunch of filters instead. IDK what the current status is on Chrome VS Firefox for ram usage. I'm pretty sure it's just: "BAD" for both. Although I'd trust Firefox more in this case since it doesn't load tabs until you click them. (I mean, if you wanted to "refurbish/repurpose" the old thing to make it more useful that is) I _would_ suggest Cyberfox... but the ram usage was actually HIGHER in my tests VS Palemoon, Waterfox, Firefox, and Chrome, however that may have changed in 6 months and if you have the RAM to spare it IS light years faster than CHrome and even Firefox. (I'd love to switch but damn it there's a Windows High Contrast bug with it and no Hackewervision add on!!)

I know that's mostly off topic, but as far as privacy goes I do want to share a little tip today.

uBlock Origin. It's the best adblocker. I've tried them all and this one legitimately is much better. CPU and RAM usage is reduced. It's easier to make custom filters with their "picker" tool (It seems to get it right more often), but most importantly you can select a number of filters that will cover the function of a TRACKER blocker like Ghostery as well as an adblocker AND an unsafe website filter (can bypass with one click, not a problem)!

Here are the settings I'm using. There are no redundant lists selected as far as I'm aware (selecting easylist would be redundant as Fanboy's Ultimate list is merged with it)
Here's the backup file for them, just import and you're on your way!

my-ublock-backup_3-31-2016_7-21-16_PM.txt 7k .txt file

My settings block all the social media buttons and garbage so if you use those.... Stop using those.








But in all seriousness if you use those and _refuse to give them up for the sake of privacy_ you can change from Fanboy's ultimate filter to another fanboy+easylist merged filter.

Please note though that they are REALLY not something you want to allow on your PC. Facebook and other companies track you around the net regardless of whether or not you are logged in or even have an account!!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

2952664 appeared again in optional updates, hid it manually.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> 2952664 appeared again in optional updates, hid it manually.


I'm not seeing that on mine, although I did get 2976978 on March 31st again.

I wonder what determines who does or doesn't receive these.







It seems like only a fraction of people get the republished updates each time.


----------



## agawthrop

Glad to see there's still interest in this thing. I will say though, even though I wrote the programming for this, I'm loving Win10







I've got zero complaints, except for some issue with the software I use when preparing tax returns. But that issue is the developer of the software, who just this season moved from developing on IE6 to IE9, still way behind, but it is what it is; at least we don't have to use compatibility view just to use our tax software!!

Anyways, I've been quite swamped these last 3 months or so, only 15 days to go (but who's counting?)!! Once life gets back to normal (although that will only be for a short bit, as my wife and I are expecting our second child the first week of June!), @cookieboyeli and I will get back to fine tuning this program, as well as adding some new features that he and I have discussed in the past. And we appreciate any any and all suggestions for improvements.

One thing I will mention, somehwere in here someone mentioned compiling this program into an installer. While I would love to do this, most of the free compilers are for personal use only, not for distribution (even if it's free). I've considered rewriting the program using another language (not sure which one yet), but it all comes down to what can be done with those languages, as far as what we're trying to accomplish here.

Welp, back to taxes for the next couple weeks!


----------



## SonicDust187

I am having issues with the zip file. Keeps giving me an error.


----------



## latelesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicDust187*
> 
> I am having issues with the zip file. Keeps giving me an error.


I had the same issue to start with. You need to use 7Zip to unpack it.

http://www.7-zip.org/


----------



## SonicDust187

Thank you, it worked!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

New updates from MS just popped up:

3148198
3142042
3143693
3145739
3146706
3146963
3149090
3148851

Also a new Malicious Software Removal Tool - April 2016 was released - 3148851

A single optional update popped up as well:

3147071

I'm really not sure if any of these are safe...


----------



## latelesley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> New updates from MS just popped up:
> 
> 3148198
> 3142042
> 3143693
> 3145739
> 3146706
> 3146963
> 3149090
> 3148851
> 
> Also a new Malicious Software Removal Tool - April 2016 was released - 3148851
> 
> A single optional update popped up as well:
> 
> 3147071
> 
> I'm really not sure if any of these are safe...


OK, I just checked them out, they all seem sound. They are either security updates fixing vulnerabilities, timezone changes (for Russia), and the optional deals with an Oracle Database problem. So they should all be good to go.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latelesley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> New updates from MS just popped up:
> 
> 3148198
> 3142042
> 3143693
> 3145739
> 3146706
> 3146963
> 3149090
> 3148851
> 
> Also a new Malicious Software Removal Tool - April 2016 was released - 3148851
> 
> A single optional update popped up as well:
> 
> 3147071
> 
> I'm really not sure if any of these are safe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I just checked them out, they all seem sound. They are either security updates fixing vulnerabilities, timezone changes (for Russia), and the optional deals with an Oracle Database problem. So they should all be good to go.
Click to expand...

Indeed, everything is A-OK, just watch out for *KB2976978*. It was re-released in the optional as recommended. One other optional update was published at the same time, that one is good.









Sorry I'm late! Just woke up. ...at 7:30pm... yea, I have a problem.


----------



## highstream

What title does KB2976978 show as in Windows Update? Thanks,


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highstream*
> 
> What title does KB2976978 show as in Windows Update? Thanks,


Update for Windows 8.1 for x64 based systems (KB2976978)

All the updates I have hidden on my machine have titles identical to that with different KB numbers. "Install this update to resolve issues with Windows" is all the direct info they give.

Click the links on the right if you want to know more, they'll take you to the relevant KB articles.


----------



## TK421

Failed to uninstall Kb3080149 and kb3068708

Win 7 X64 Ultimate


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Failed to uninstall Kb3080149 and kb3068708
> 
> Win 7 X64 Ultimate


Restart your PC and check run it again. If it still fails re-start and manually uninstall.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Restart your PC and check run it again. If it still fails re-start and manually uninstall.


Works, thanks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Optional updates appeared about 3 days ago or so for Win 7.

1. 3138378
2. 3140245

Are these safe?


----------



## latelesley

They look ok from what I read. 3138278 removes unused code for journal.dll, and 3140245 adds TLS 1.1 and 1.2 as default options for WinHTTP, so its a secure connection update. More info here.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3138378

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3140245


----------



## TK421

http://www.ghacks.net/2016/05/05/kb3150513-is-another-windows-10-update-patch/

>:|


----------



## mark_thaddeus

KB3035583 showed up again for Win 7 users. I had already hidden this before and now its popped up in the optional updates section.

As an FYI KB3035583 Installs Get Windows 10 Program.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> http://www.ghacks.net/2016/05/05/kb3150513-is-another-windows-10-update-patch/
> 
> >:|


I didn't receive that one. EDIT: Probably because the prerequisite updates are already removed by BUU.

I'll update BUU after patch Tuesday when the rest of them come out. They usually have a separate version of that update for Windows 7 and 8. It looks like they've merged them together this time. Great!









3035583 was indeed republished again on May 3rd. It will continue to be republished every once in a while until the end of time since it is the GWX program and tricks a few more people who've hidden it and aren't paying attention each time they republish it.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Happy patch Tuesday!









*All updates published today are safe!* They include serious improvements to security as well as *Kernel and GPU performance improvements* as well. Awesome!

However, it should be noted there is one update that BUU v5.2.5 does not yet take care of: KB3150513.This update won't appear for installation unless you meet the prerequisites for updates already installed, all of which BUU already uninstalls. This means only users running the current BUU v5.2.5 on a for the first time or on a fresh install will see KB3150513. For now, you need to manually check for and hide this update.

BUU _v5.2.6_ will be published within 24 hours and will include KB3150513 in the uninstall list. It will no longer be necessary to search for manually after that! Just run BUU









PS: (not important) You might want to check for any previously hidden updates under the optional section appearing unhidden and unchecked with _italics_. They unhide themselves and BUU is sometimes unable to automatically re hide them. But don't worry, thankfully they are all unchecked by default.

FAQ/First Post Changelog:

Code:



Code:


Instructions to repair windows update and corrupted Windows 7 systems.
Windows 8 and above update and corruption repair instructions revised. 
Network monitoring utility suggestion added. - See all the traffic coming and going from all applications with NetLimiter.


----------



## agawthrop

So, now that tax season has wrapped up, I've been working on implementing a highly requested feature that will solve the issue of re-released updates that have already been hidden by BUU. I've setup a menu option in the script that will create a scheduled task that will be triggered by some event (see later comments) related to windows updates. My thoughts are that if I can get the heart of BUU to run in the background after Windows checks for updates on its own, then we'll be able to hide those recurring updates quickly. The issue I've come across is what event to use as the trigger. My initial thoughts were to trigger anytime an update it found, we'll this fails as we end up in an infinite loop since the uninstall process checks for updates on it's own, which would therefore trigger BUU to start over. My proposed solution is to have it run at some specific time (or immediately after a missed run). I'm just not sure how well that solution works out? I have other ideas, but I'm not sure how to go about implementing them, or if they're even possible. Either way, let me know your thoughts on having it run at a specified time, and then what time would you think would be good, or should the user be able to choose the time?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So, now that tax season has wrapped up, I've been working on implementing a highly requested feature that will solve the issue of re-released updates that have already been hidden by BUU. I've setup a menu option in the script that will create a scheduled task that will be triggered by some event (see later comments) related to windows updates. My thoughts are that if I can get the heart of BUU to run in the background after Windows checks for updates on its own, then we'll be able to hide those recurring updates quickly. The issue I've come across is what event to use as the trigger. My initial thoughts were to trigger anytime an update it found, we'll this fails as we end up in an infinite loop since the uninstall process checks for updates on it's own, which would therefore trigger BUU to start over. My proposed solution is to have it run at some specific time (or immediately after a missed run). I'm just not sure how well that solution works out? I have other ideas, but I'm not sure how to go about implementing them, or if they're even possible. Either way, let me know your thoughts on having it run at a specified time, and then what time would you think would be good, or should the user be able to choose the time?


Time based only works if you assume the user has a reasonably set schedule... I hate to be that guy but uhh, I've been both awake and asleep at every hour on the clock within at least one during the past week. I got up at 12:05 _AM_ "today" (yes midnight). My alarm had been going off for 4 hours...







I have no schedule to set anything time based by because I have almost no circadian rhythm.

So I vote trigger based. However, the way windows automatically checks for updates is set on a schedule anyway, so if possible perhaps BUU could find that value and run either 5 minutes before and after or just after (not sure what would work best to ensure nothing bad gets installed assuming a user has automatic installation set).

BTW, speaking of looping if one of the critical services BUU needs to function is disabled (server or browser?) it will loop infinitely and it's really hard to close. It happens on a lot more machines than you might think. So far I've encountered it on 3.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Your recommended setting is "download updates but let me choose when to install them", right?

If so then it might make sense to trigger BUU to run after that event, so it can take away any updates that shouldn't be there. Or have I got it wrong?


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Time based only works if you assume the user has a reasonably set schedule... I hate to be that guy but uhh, I've been both awake and asleep at every hour on the clock within at least one during the past week. I got up at 12:05 _AM_ "today" (yes midnight). My alarm had been going off for 4 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no schedule to set anything time based by because I have almost no circadian rhythm.
> 
> So I vote trigger based. However, the way windows automatically checks for updates is set on a schedule anyway, so if possible perhaps BUU could find that value and run either 5 minutes before and after or just after (not sure what would work best to ensure nothing bad gets installed assuming a user has automatic installation set).
> 
> BTW, speaking of looping if one of the critical services BUU needs to function is disabled (server or browser?) it will loop infinitely and it's really hard to close. It happens on a lot more machines than you might think. So far I've encountered it on 3.


I really think a trigger would be best as well, but determining how to make that work with the way BUU is designed is the issue. I'm wondering if there is a way with a scheduled task to tell it to not run if the specified trigger comes from a specific program. I don't know of a way to do it, nor have I been able to find anything yet. There's another solution, I could have the scheduled task send its own argument to the script and then if that argument is present, skip the search for the downloads and just go straight to hiding them. This would require some reworking of that section of the script, but it may be the only solution. Or maybe i just have another script file that's available for just this purpose that comes with the program, this may actually be the best option.

As for services being disabled, is the user disabling those? Or is some other situation causing them to be disabled? I'm not sure how we can check for every possible issue as far as that goes, especially if they user is the one who disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Your recommended setting is "download updates but let me choose when to install them", right?
> 
> If so then it might make sense to trigger BUU to run after that event, so it can take away any updates that shouldn't be there. Or have I got it wrong?


That's the thought process, but BUU also searches for updates when it's trying to hide them, so if the trigger is when Windows Update finds updates, then when BUU is called and starts running it will serach and find updates and then re trigger BUU to start again, thus we end up in an infinite loop.


----------



## latelesley

Ummm, not being funny, but is the update process itself not a "triggered event"? Can't you just add on the running of BUU to the update task itself, so basically as soon as the update task completes, it then just moves on to BUU? and how do you trigger the "search for updates"? because if it is from the command line, that doesn't necessarily mean the task scheduler is triggered, unless that's how you call it. Another way to prevent an infinite loop, would be to have a flip flop counter, basically set a variable to 1, and on each run, if it equals one, set it to 2 and run the update again, if it's 2, set it to 1 and skip the update command. or use 0 and 1. but you get the idea, just create a flag that monitors if it's a first run or not.


----------



## ASUSfreak

wait? what? this thread hasn't been used for almost a month???

How about kb2881030 (office 2010)
and kb 3115192 (office outlook)

Why is that update comming anyway??? I don't have office 2010...


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> wait? what? this thread hasn't been used for almost a month???
> 
> How about kb2881030 (office 2010)
> and kb 3115192 (office outlook)
> 
> Why is that update comming anyway??? I don't have office 2010...


Sorry, I've been really busy, haven't been on OCN as much as I've hoped.

I don't know what's up with those two updates, there are definitely more than a few people reporting the same thing as you though.
http://www.sevenforums.com/windows-updates-activation/397077-important-update-offered-wrong-office-program.html#post3255732

BUU Does need an update. Sorry about the neglect guys.

I'm interested to see what happens when Microsoft "ends" the free Windows 10 upgrade offer though. Will they really end it? Will it be extended? Will some select systems still be prompted to receive the upgrade? Guess we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## fragamemnon

I got three unwanted updates that were revised and pushed again today:
KB2952664
KB2976978
KB2977759

Old numbers come anew.


----------



## riocisti

Run Ver 5.21, win7 sp1 U

When vbs is running to show "Searching for pending updates...", it ends the code at once and no patches is hidden. In fact, KB3035583 is indeed pending, it is not hidden successfully. Why?


----------



## Quantum Reality

5.2.5 is still the latest BUU - hope all is OK in cookieboyland.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

A few updates just appeared on my PC:

3159398
3161561
3161664
3161949
3161958
3164033
3164035
3162835

I'm going to check if they are ok.

EDIT: First search and there's already a problem with KB3159398, so skip that.

http://www.infoworld.com/article/3084930/microsoft-windows/microsoft-acknowledges-permission-problems-with-ms16-072-patches-kb-3159398-3163017-3163018-3163016.html

The rest are all ok, it seems. All of them are security updates except KB3162835 which corrects DST and the time zone for a few countries.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I also wanted to add that an optional update - KB3161608 popped up.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3161608

Issues that this update fixes:
This update package fixes the issues that are documented in the following Microsoft Knowledge Base articles:
KB3154228 32-bit icons can't be loaded in OleLoadPictureEx in Windows
KB3153727 Windows Installer w/ certain actions can't be installed on Win Server 2012 R2 or Win Server 2008 R2 SP1
KB3161647 Windows Update Client for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2: June 2016
KB3161897 WDS deployment fails when UEFI clients are in routed environments in Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1
KB3161639 Update to add new cipher suites to Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge in Windows


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I also wanted to add that an optional update - KB3161608 popped up.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3161608
> 
> Issues that this update fixes:
> This update package fixes the issues that are documented in the following Microsoft Knowledge Base articles:
> KB3154228 32-bit icons can't be loaded in OleLoadPictureEx in Windows
> KB3153727 Windows Installer w/ certain actions can't be installed on Win Server 2012 R2 or Win Server 2008 R2 SP1
> KB3161647 Windows Update Client for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2: June 2016
> KB3161897 WDS deployment fails when UEFI clients are in routed environments in Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1
> KB3161639 Update to add new cipher suites to Internet Explorer and Microsoft Edge in Windows


That rollup is actually OK. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3161647

SORRY I'VE BEEN GONE!!! All is "OK" in cookieboyeli land. Thanks










Actually, the truth is *Rainbow Six Siege has taken my soul.* It is the only game I've played in the past 3 months. The rest of my time (prob 30 hours a week?) has been used redoing my Rainbow Six squad mates' computers/networks for fun via teamviewer. so many people with disasters for computers. I need people playing with me who have an edge!









This thread is not the only thing that's gotten neglected either







I looked in the mirror this morning and realized that my hair/beard was a few inches longer than I last remembered it to be. lol

A wise man once said:

Soon™


----------



## ASUSfreak

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I came back from holiday yesterday with a lot of updates









So, is ""







Six Siege "" still taking over your life???


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand I came back from holiday yesterday with a lot of updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is ""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six Siege "" still taking over your life???


....Yes. Only game I play. I've taken to helping squad mates with their tech troubles when I'm not playing. I do that probably 30 hours a week.

I'm a terrible software maintainer lol

I'm lost as to which updates shgould be blocked - I haven't been paying attention/keeping track. In the final moments before the end of the free upgrade cycle I imagine M$ is going for that last push. Does anyone know what the list is missing? It would make it easier to update.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

check post below


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Ok, one of the last updates sneaked in a win 10 install update on my system! I'm not sure what it is... Crap!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I removed the last update I installed, which is *3161608* and that seems to be the one that installed the win 10 upgrade.

EDIT: After the uninstall, the "Upgrade to Win 10" disappeared and the windows update window had to be re-updated. It took forever for the update to finish (like literally 20 minutes or so but when it did I had 12 important updates and 8 optional updates showing.

Here's the annoying part, the following KBs were already hidden but appear with the 12 "Important" Updates list.

1. KB3042058
2. KB3086255
3. KB3138612
4. KB971033
5. KB3159398 - Skip this update, it has issues, HERE. It also, breaks group policies, HERE.

The optional updates also show previously hidden updates.

1. KB2952664
2. KB3021917
3. KB3035583
4. KB3068708
5. KB3080149
6. KB3123862

Avoid this optional update.

1. KB3170735 - LINK

Important update I'm not sure about.

1. 3168965 - This KB apparently helps speed up the update process if you're experiencing super slow update searches / downloads, HERE.
2. 3170455

Optional Update I'm not sure about.

1. 3172605


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> ....
> I'm lost as to which updates should be blocked - I haven't been paying attention/keeping track. In the final moments before the end of the free upgrade cycle I imagine M$ is going for that last push. Does anyone know what the list is missing? It would make it easier to update.


cookieboyeli,

The last KB in v5.2.5 is 3139929 and the only KBs you have to add on are:

1. 3150513 - HERE
2. 3159398 - HERE and HERE
3. 3161608 - HERE which is the post above.

I hope this helps you out!









EDIT: By the way, I'm still unsure if these 2 are safe:

1. KB3170455
2. KB3172605

It also seems M$ is really pushing the old ones we hid to pop up left and right, I've had at least 10 (and counting) that have been hidden, pop up just today!









Then again after I uninstalled 3161608 is when this all happened again!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

You might want to add this KB to the "Do Not Install" list. It breaks / prevents you from installing a printer.

KB3170455

There's a work around for it but it works for some and it doesn't for others ---> HERE

It's an update that closes down a two decade old vulnerability in the print service installing anything without question, allowing for malware from infected devices. It breaks down installation of printers though if you don't have signed drivers for it.

EDIT: I also found out that KB3161102 is an update for Windows Journal (No one uses it so I uninstalled it versus updating it), so it useless to install it.

I just turned off the windows journal feature off under - Programs and Features --->Turn Windows features on and off ---> Tablet PC Components

For more info, check it out HERE!

Also found out that KB 3172605 and 3172614 (win 7 and 8 respectively) has 3 issues. and is actually conencted to the 3161608 buggy patch, don't install it as well.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Today I got this mail from M$???

It's something about Service and Privacy things that was/needs updated or something.

I just deleted it after I took this screenshot of it (it's in Dutch)



Not sure what it is or what to do with it (except from deleting it







)

EDIT: seems like the service agreement starts from 15 september 2016 and the privacy declaration also.(or is it statement/explanation/certificate in English???)

Tommorow starts the FAQ about it or something.


----------



## Quantum Reality

There are sometimes "Scam" emails that purport to be from Microsoft. You can always check if they are real by going to MS's website and contacting them directly to see if the ToS have changed.


----------



## Bignasty006

For some reason I can't extract the latest version of uninstaller. Any advice?

Edit: I got it to extract with 7zip. Disregard.


----------



## Struzzin

Could someone please list all the "bad" recent updates or post an updated kbList ?


----------



## odin2free

Mark you are awesome
keep those updates and info on them coming
have about 65 or so updates that are needed and workign on getting a good list going to hopefully post soon on which not to install unless otherwise needed for certain functions...
such a good past time









again thank you
also goo to see you guys again feel like havent been on a computer for months now that whole summer feeling


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Struzzin20*
> 
> Could someone please list all the "bad" recent updates or post an updated kbList ?


If you go to page 1 and scroll down to "Current KB Uninstall List" you'll see the current KB on the latest release. It should be the numbers you see to the left of the list that is the KB number.

Then check out my post - Post #345 and #346 and you'll have the complete list of the DO NOT INSTALL KB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Mark you are awesome
> keep those updates and info on them coming
> have about 65 or so updates that are needed and workign on getting a good list going to hopefully post soon on which not to install unless otherwise needed for certain functions...
> such a good past time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again thank you
> also goo to see you guys again feel like havent been on a computer for months now that whole summer feeling


Just trying to help out the community!


----------



## mouacyk

The Batch Uninstaller.zip doesn't extract cleanly for me. Only one file extracts, all others are corrupt.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The Batch Uninstaller.zip doesn't extract cleanly for me. Only one file extracts, all others are corrupt.


Please use 7zip to extract, if you use anyting else this is what happens.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Please use 7zip to extract, if you use anyting else this is what happens.


Thanks. That works.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Strangely, if I use WinRAR 5.20 beta 4, BUU 5.2.5 from the first post extracts fine as well.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Strangely, if I use WinRAR 5.20 beta 4, BUU 5.2.5 from the first post extracts fine as well.


Maybe the beta version has a fix for whatever was making a mess of specific zips. I have an older version of Winrar and it won't extract it properly.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Strangely, if I use WinRAR 5.20 beta 4, BUU 5.2.5 from the first post extracts fine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the beta version has a fix for whatever was making a mess of specific zips. I have an older version of Winrar and it won't extract it properly.
Click to expand...

Yea Winrar is pretty much garbage. I'd upload it in 7z if the site would let me.









Sorry all about not updating BUU. I've had about 3 hours on my PC in the last 5 days VS the usual 10-12 per day. Things are busy for me right now. I would like to pick it back up again soon when things settle down though!









Thanks all for helping out in my absence!


----------



## Quantum Reality

If it helps, prepare the next archive with Windows's built-in zip utility.


----------



## oldtechie47

Thanks Cookieboyeli and agawthrop for your hard work. BUU is a great script. I joined OCN just in order to download this tool. And thanks to others who have contributed to make BUU what it is!

I tested it starting on June 27 on a non-production machine. An older box with Win_7 Pro, 32 bit that had not been updated since Dec. 2015. I did run into a couple of problems. This is one of them:

I misunderstood how the script was supposed to hide updates. I frequently use WSUS Offline Update. I need to be online only to get the updates. Then updating on other computers (from a USB thumb drive) is done offline. I use the script, I don't look at it. I'm not a programmer.

I did not realize that BUU *needed a live Internet connection*. I found that to be the reason why in the run log it never searched for pending updates and would never hide any updates.

This confusion could have been prevented if on page 1 (sticky) it would mention a live Internet connection is required. -- I read every post on this BUU topic and came to realize how it was supposed to operate. -- my bad--??-- *It would be helpful to mention it up front, as a requirement, IMHO.
*


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldtechie47*
> 
> Thanks Cookieboyeli and agawthrop for your hard work. BUU is a great script. I joined OCN just in order to download this tool. And thanks to others who have contributed to make BUU what it is!
> 
> I tested it starting on June 27 on a non-production machine. An older box with Win_7 Pro, 32 bit that had not been updated since Dec. 2015. I did run into a couple of problems. This is one of them:
> 
> I misunderstood how the script was supposed to hide updates. I frequently use WSUS Offline Update. I need to be online only to get the updates. Then updating on other computers (from a USB thumb drive) is done offline. I use the script, I don't look at it. I'm not a programmer.
> 
> I did not realize that BUU *needed a live Internet connection*. I found that to be the reason why in the run log it never searched for pending updates and would never hide any updates.
> 
> This confusion could have been prevented if on page 1 (sticky) it would mention a live Internet connection is required. -- I read every post on this BUU topic and came to realize how it was supposed to operate. -- my bad--??-- *It would be helpful to mention it up front, as a requirement, IMHO.
> *


I think the script can actually be changed so as not to require an internet connection. In the coming months a solution like yours (updating manually offline with a third party tool) may actually be the only "safe" option if M$ decides to include unsavory updates in their monthly rollups.


----------



## ignsvn

Btw, just wondering.. now that the free upgrade duration is over; do we still need to run the BUU?


----------



## oldtechie47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> I think the script can actually be changed so as not to require an internet connection. In the coming months a solution like yours (updating manually offline with a third party tool) may actually be the only "safe" option if M$ decides to include unsavory updates in their monthly rollups.


The offline update script that I use will download from the WSUS catalog. AFIK it only gets *(mainly*) the security updates. When you run Windows Update, a lot more show up. So it is still handy to have a script like BUU to keep things cleaned up. Sometimes we may want some updates that are not for security.

I also wonder as *ignsvn* says in his post, how much longer we need to fear being forced to Windows 10? IMHO, it is handy to have a tool that can clean out the telemetry and broken updates (when found later after they're installed) from Microsoft. So I would like to see BUU kept updated.

This is strictly speculation, but is seems if someone has a PC that sets for a *long time*, and it already has those unwanted updates installed, when the user boots up and runs it, bad things could still happen.

I wonder if Microsoft will have a patch that removes all the GWX junk soon, for those who have not taken the bait?


----------



## agawthrop

You could actually prevent the win10 upgrade all along with a simple policy edit. You need to make sure that KB3035583 is not installed, if it is then uninstall it. Then hit win key + r, type gpedit.msc hit okay. Under Computer Configuration go to Administrative Templates, select Windows Components, select Windows Update. Double click on "Turn off the upgrade to the latest version of Windows through Windows Update." Enable the policy and that's it.

With that said, I don't think you'll have to worry about the forced upgrade anymore, seeing as how it's not free. They'd be in a world of trouble if they continued forcing the upgrad then requiring people to pay for that upgrade.

I do think they will continue to release the telemetry, etc updates to the older OS's though, so BUU still serves it's original purpose of removing those unwanted updates.

As for the offline option, I'm sure that it's possible. I'd have to do some research into how that would work appropriately with our current system. When @cookieboyeli gets back into it, I'm sure we'll start taking another look at different possibilities/scenarios.


----------



## oldtechie47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> You could actually prevent the win10 upgrade all along with a simple policy edit. You need to make sure that KB3035583 is not installed, if it is then uninstall it. Then hit win key + r, type gpedit.msc hit okay. Under Computer Configuration go to Administrative Templates, select Windows Components, select Windows Update. Double click on "Turn off the upgrade to the latest version of Windows through Windows Update." Enable the policy and that's it.
> 
> With that said, I don't think you'll have to worry about the forced upgrade anymore, seeing as how it's not free. They'd be in a world of trouble if they continued forcing the upgrad then requiring people to pay for that upgrade.
> 
> I do think they will continue to release the telemetry, etc updates to the older OS's though, so BUU still serves it's original purpose of removing those unwanted updates.
> 
> As for the offline option, I'm sure that it's possible. I'd have to do some research into how that would work appropriately with our current system. When @cookieboyeli gets back into it, I'm sure we'll start taking another look at different possibilities/scenarios.


I have used the group policy editor on my main machine, since it's Win_7 Pro. On the machine I talked about in post #361, it is Win_7 pro, BUT I was just using it as a test bed for your script. It is just a spare PC. I don't think the Home version has a group policy editor, does it?

Yes, from what I understand KB3035583 is the main installer for GWX. And I guess for M$ to force Win_10 and then ask for payment would be totally illegal.

I repair PCs for friends & family. The first time I ran into the forced Win_10 upgrade it was on a machine with Win_7 Home, failing to boot. The Windows 7 repair disc worked a treat. Still on Win_7 but had a bunch of those extra files and unwanted updates. I had not found your script at that time. So everything I did was manual. I had not yet found 'GWX control panel'. I gave my friend a list of updates to always hide. (Thinking they would keep coming back each patch Tuesday.) In retrospect I wish I had kept his PC awhile longer until I at least found 'GWX Control Panel'. Forced upgrading via Win Updates was new to me, and caught me by surprise. It was Nov. 2015

*So I guess there is no more reason to worry about the forced Win_10 upgrades.*


----------



## Liranan

Win 10 market share gain has stopped, it's been stuck at 21.13 for a while now and not moving. Seems the downgrade to Win Spy has come to an end now M$py aren't forcing us to downgrade.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Please add to the *DO NOT INSTALL* list *KB3133977*, it basically kills all ASUS mobos and gives you the SECURE BOOT ERROR. It's an optional update but I wanted to give a heads up to everyone!

References HERE, and HERE

Another update that should also be on the *DO NOT INSTALL* list is *KB3179573* (this is under optional) and *KB3177723*. They are both undocumented patches according to Woody HERE.

They are listed as DEFCON 2 which is basically - Patch reliability is unclear. Unless you have an immediate, pressing need to install a specific patch, don't do it.


----------



## oldtechie47

Sadly BUU usefullness will soon be history, best I can tell. Microsoft is moving away from individual patches to what they call Rollups for Windows 7 & 8.1 starting in October of this year. M$ thinks it is a great idea.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1608808/woody-win7-and-8-1-to-get-cumulative-updates-you-no-longer-control-your-win7-or-8-1-machine

https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/windowsitpro/2016/08/15/further-simplifying-servicing-model-for-windows-7-and-windows-8-1/


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldtechie47*
> 
> Sadly BUU usefullness will soon be history, best I can tell. Microsoft is moving away from individual patches to what they call Rollups for Windows 7 & 8.1 starting in October of this year. M$ thinks it is a great idea.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608808/woody-win7-and-8-1-to-get-cumulative-updates-you-no-longer-control-your-win7-or-8-1-machine
> 
> https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/windowsitpro/2016/08/15/further-simplifying-servicing-model-for-windows-7-and-windows-8-1/


Everyone knows that here but we can keep using it until October. After that we can have the final version for people who do clean installs of Win 7 on their machines (as long as we add those rollups to the list it will help people clean up their installs).


----------



## Kimir

Well, after that, I'll simply disable win update altogether to avoid the rollups with telemetry and else.


----------



## revro

so i have a problem since i did not update since february. now i tried to to update with update till end of september, but i had windows update running entire day and no updates were found ...

a friend told me that there are 2 updates 3161608 and 3161647

http://www.infoworld.com/article/3086811/microsoft-windows/microsoft-releases-kb-3161647-kb-3161608-to-fix-slow-windows-7-update-scans.html

but since 3161608 is apparently problematic, i dont know what to do?

thank you for any input

EDIT: ok so i waited it out and in end it downloaded after 14 hours, and installed itself after cca 13 hours









i totally am convinced ms just rigged those updates on server side and put there some timer so people do go and download their stupid rigged updates xD


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> You could actually prevent the win10 upgrade all along with a simple policy edit. You need to make sure that KB3035583 is not installed, if it is then uninstall it. Then hit win key + r, type gpedit.msc hit okay. Under Computer Configuration go to Administrative Templates, select Windows Components, select Windows Update. Double click on "Turn off the upgrade to the latest version of Windows through Windows Update." Enable the policy and that's it.
> 
> With that said, I don't think you'll have to worry about the forced upgrade anymore, seeing as how it's not free. They'd be in a world of trouble if they continued forcing the upgrad then requiring people to pay for that upgrade.
> 
> I do think they will continue to release the telemetry, etc updates to the older OS's though, so BUU still serves it's original purpose of removing those unwanted updates.
> 
> As for the offline option, I'm sure that it's possible. I'd have to do some research into how that would work appropriately with our current system. When @cookieboyeli gets back into it, I'm sure we'll start taking another look at different possibilities/scenarios.


If I have time today I might actually be able to add everything that's missing today.

And as for the rollup style updates coming, we may be able to pick and choose the contents as the update files can often be found as CAB files which can be extracted. It all depends on how MS packages it though. Hopefully they're lazy and just put a bunch of seperate KBs inside the CAB.


----------



## Quantum Reality

One thing someone should do is use WSUS to package up all the non-malicious updates as a kind of unofficial Win7 "Service Pack 2". Would save a ton of trouble and the way Windows Update takes _forever_ through the default update client.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> If I have time today...


C'mon man! I've finished XCOM 2 for the second time now







(I bought the game 2 months ago or so)









I still believe in you JeBUs


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> If I have time today...
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon man! I've finished XCOM 2 for the second time now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I bought the game 2 months ago or so)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still believe in you JeBUs
Click to expand...

Yea I'm sorry. The past 3 weeks I've been struggling with insomnia so bad. I probably slept 3 times last week. Plus honestly I'm so far behind I don't know all the updates that need to be added.
*I CAN say that this months batch of updates are clean. I did check into that at least.*

Perhaps I'll make my 2000th post the update! Can't post until it's done!


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> One thing someone should do is use WSUS to package up all the non-malicious updates as a kind of unofficial Win7 "Service Pack 2". Would save a ton of trouble and the way Windows Update takes _forever_ through the default update client.


You might want to check this thread out.
There are periodically released ISO files with Windows 7 with safe updates slipstreamed into them, Team Grinder's doing a great job.

Or, you could do the venture yourself - I did it with my Windows 8.1 image and integrated the updates.
FWIW, using WSUS won't be as easy because it stores the updates with obfuscated filenames. It was easier for me with a little program called Portable Update (PortUp).


----------



## mark_thaddeus

DO NOT INSTALL THE FOLLOWING KB:

1. 3185319
2. 3185911 - Install only if you have slow updates on your PC (as in updates take hours and not the usual minute or 2)
a. Ask Woody details HERE
b. More details on how to properly install HERE
3. 3175024 - Install only if you use IE11 or Edge otherwise keep away
4. 3177186 - Defcon 2 as per Woody
5. 3184122 - Defcon 2 as per Woody

https://www.askwoody.com/2016/win10-cumulative-updates-just-hit/


----------



## ignsvn

Wait wait guys..

I thought now that Win 10 free upgrade "offers" are done, it's totally safe to resume the usual Win 7 / 8 updates, right?

Somebody please explain.


----------



## Quantum Reality

As I understand it even though MS is no longer giving away Windows 10, much of the underlying nosiness is still being pushed ouit in the Windiows 7/8 updates.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> As I understand it even though MS is no longer giving away Windows 10, much of the underlying nosiness is still being pushed ouit in the Windiows 7/8 updates.


"Nosiness" as in?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Happy patch Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All updates published today are safe!* They include serious improvements to security as well as *Kernel and GPU performance improvements* as well. Awesome!
> 
> However, it should be noted there is one update that BUU v5.2.5 does not yet take care of: KB3150513.This update won't appear for installation unless you meet the prerequisites for updates already installed, all of which BUU already uninstalls. This means only users running the current BUU v5.2.5 on a for the first time or on a fresh install will see KB3150513. For now, you need to manually check for and hide this update.
> 
> BUU _v5.2.6_ will be published within 24 hours and will include KB3150513 in the uninstall list. It will no longer be necessary to search for manually after that! Just run BUU


*cough*

5.2.5 is still the latest on the first page of this forum thread.









ALSO I found this site which seems to have identified which updates you should install after reinstalling Windows to really cut down on the Windows Update loading times:

http://wu.krelay.de/en/


----------



## ASUSfreak

Oh well, I guess I'll surrender and BUY a Win 10 copy after all...

I gave up with the "bye bye privacy stuff"...

All the things you have to do to "hide yourself" in the first place and in the end I have nothing to hide... it's just the principal of it why I hided myself...

I don't have faKebook but everything else I do is like "can we link this with that for your convieniance?" and I'm at the point of... whatever, link the f-word you want...


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Privacy is the least of my concerns. I want an OS that works and performs well. 10 is far from that.


----------



## ASUSfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Privacy is the least of my concerns. I want an OS that works and performs well. 10 is far from that.


Well, with that statement AND your nickname... LINUX









And I know, I would like to stay with 7 as well, but all the hasle for blocking stuff... in the end....


----------



## mouacyk

Lots of impossibles have been achieved... just waiting for the one that brings DX12 to 7. MS will be PO'ed, but it's the best pipe dream of both worlds.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUSfreak*
> 
> Well, with that statement AND your nickname... LINUX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know, I would like to stay with 7 as well, but all the hasle for blocking stuff... in the end....


Once 10 becomes a requirement for games I play, I'll switch over to a Linux distro and just run 10 in a VM.

Anyone remember that DX10 patch for Windows XP?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Once 10 becomes a requirement for games I play, I'll switch over to a Linux distro and just run 10 in a VM.
> 
> Anyone remember that DX10 patch for Windows XP?


You have VT-d, so just need another GPU to drive Linux. I suppose you can filter out Win10 telemetry with local routing or a firewall once virtualized.

And yes, DX10 on WinXP is precisely what I was referencing. Provided it's not as grand as DX12, but MS made it exclusive to Vista onward only.


----------



## ASUSfreak

yawn, nothing changed IC


----------



## ASUSfreak

Yup, I took the plunge and installed Win 10 Pro. Whatever if they "steal" my info...

But keep up the work for those other Win 7 boys and girls


----------



## pstein

Is v5.2.5 still the latest version?

No new updates since March 2016?

I cannot believe this.

Or is this project dead/no longer maintained?


----------



## Quantum Reality

By the way, for anyone who's keeping track, be aware of the "Convenience Rollup" in Win7:

http://winaero.com/blog/beware-windows-7-convenience-rollup-adds-telemetry/


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> By the way, for anyone who's keeping track, be aware of the "Convenience Rollup" in Win7:
> 
> http://winaero.com/blog/beware-windows-7-convenience-rollup-adds-telemetry/


Thanks for the heads up! This will come in handy for the newbies... I've turned off updates as of Dec last year, so I'm good!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Exclude this update! ( March 21, 2017-KB4012218 (Preview of Monthly Rollup) )

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/22801/windows-7-sp1-and-windows-server-2008-r2-sp1-update-history

It basically bricks future windows updates for anyone with Ryzen or Kaby Lake.


----------



## Conditioned

Thanks for this!


----------



## Morph11779

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> 7-Zip my friend. It's like Winrar except it's _not_ garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.7-zip.org/download.html get 15.09b x64 or latest beta always.
> 
> I use this configuration for speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right click, extract, use right thumb to hit right enter (OK). DONE. For the amount of things I extract it's probably saved me days of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resize main window to be tiny as well. The rest is a waste. 7-Zip is compatible with everything even ext2,3 & 4.Even RAR5.
> 
> BUT if this doesn't solve the issue then @agawthrop I am having a similar issue where the script will not start unless it is on the desktop. No error message though, just instant quit.










 It's like WinRAR only it's not Garbage!!! I literally laughed out loud... That's funny Stuff..


----------



## Morph11779

Anyway.. Wanted to Say thank you as well... !!


----------



## FairZ

What's up!? Me, again. It's been a while, but I've run into a bit of an issue. FYI: I managed to get this to work in an sfx archive, so if you need info on that... let me know.

Anyway, whenever I try to run this tool for *KB4041676*, the CMD returns failed, whether the KB is installed on the computer or not. Any ideas? I haven't updated this file since I used it last (see below quotes), so maybe that's the issue. Of course, if it is, then I'll have to rework all that I changed. Help me out!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairZ*
> 
> Ahhh! This tool just saved my ass. *KB3102429* busted some software that I support for clients, and this tool made it super easy to distribute a fix to them. 100 thanks to you, friend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was hoping for!!! Make sure to let me know if you have any changes/tweaks in mind. I'd like to make sure it works seamlessly for these sorts of scenarios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairZ*
> 
> Honestly, I didn't see much that needed changing. I did make some little tweaks here and there, since my customers aren't exactly savvy with technology. So really all I did was dumb it down, ie remove menu options from view, and add an auto restart command to the exit.
> 
> The only other issue I had was some people's internet browsers would see the .bat and tell not allow them to download it (ie, Google Chrome). Often enough I was able to explain to them how to download it regardless, but I'm also looking into possibly putting into an auto-extractor to get past all of that.
> 
> Outside of the above, I really like the work you've done! It's super easy, and if another future update manages to break something else, it's as easy as changing a .txt... brilliant!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Great! I think we'll be putting a restart now prompt that says "*Restart required to apply changes,* would you like to restart now?" [Y/N] If Yes then immediate restart, if no than "Please save your work and restart your computer as soon as possible".
> Good?
> 
> .bat and .cmd are pretty much equivalent, it's too bad making them .cmd didn't get around that.
> 
> I was toying with the idea of making an sfx archive or something that works like Tron does, where it unpacks and executes immediately. I don't know how they do that though. It seems like some googling is in order!
> 
> As for the menu's, this is really just the first iteration! There are plans to potentially split this program to do a few separate things like selectively uninstall built in metro apps, completely remove one drive, and add blocking to the hosts file. Were that to happen the program might split into a few "sub modules" and be run from one main CMD window with a menu. That way these sub modules can be easily used in other projects like Tron, OR made to be run silently/quietly from a single file using flags... that's all totally up in the air right now as both me and Agawthrop are really busy.
> 
> My entire house is being remodeled. Bedrooms and bathroom torn down to nothing. Everything single thing to do with plumbing plumbing, a ton of electric and the entire network, the whole roof and insulation in every room and the attic, floors in almost every room, walls in almost every room - painting in the others, stairs/steps, and stonewalls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were at least 40 people here all at once today.
> 
> What I'm saying is, thanks for the ideas! But actually I'll be honest, I JUST thought of about half of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Some of those features really were planned or at least talked about privately between me and Agawthrop, but I hadn't even thought about using flags for silent/quiet operation, restart prompts/forcing, or packaging. So thanks!. That''s why I ask for suggestions! It gets my imagination going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember: *Soon!™*


----------



## FairZ

KB4041676 failed to uninstall. I edited the VBS script to remove "/quiet" and it is giving me "0x8000ffff: catastrophic failure". Any ideas?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FairZ*
> 
> KB4041676 failed to uninstall. I edited the VBS script to remove "/quiet" and it is giving me "0x8000ffff: catastrophic failure". Any ideas?


Strangely enough people have reported that some antiviruses might be the culprit:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/all/system-restore-catastrophic-failure-0x8000ffff/0f9d3c3d-e276-4519-9c00-402d814a76d7?auth=1

Just set your AV to not do live or real-time scanning for the duration of running BUU and make sure to turn it back on before rebooting.


----------

